# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  CNN South Carolina Debate (1/19/12) -- Official Thread!

## Matt Collins

This is the _OFFICIAL_ Thread!





> J*ohn King to Moderate Jan. 19 Face-Off; Blitzer, Cooper, Burnett, O’Brien, Crowley Anchor from Charleston*
> 
> On Thursday, Jan. 19, just two days before the highly anticipated primary election in South Carolina, CNN and the Southern Republican Leadership Conference (SRLC) will present a presidential town hall debate live from the North Charleston Coliseum. The two-hour debate will begin at 8 p.m. ET and will be moderated by CNN anchor and chief national correspondent John King.
> 
> 
> Wolf Blitzer, Anderson Cooper, Erin Burnett, John King and Soledad O’Brien will anchor their respective programs live and on-location in Charleston on Thursday. Then, on Saturday, Jan. 21, the anchors will be live beginning at 6 p.m. from the CNN Election Center for America’s Choice 2012: South Carolina Primary. A special edition of Anderson Cooper 360° will air at 11 p.m. followed by a special live midnight edition of Piers Morgan Tonight. Candy Crowley will report from South Carolina throughout Saturday evening and will anchor State of the Union on Sunday, Jan. 22.
> 
> 
> Reporting from the field in the days leading up to the debate and primary in the Palmetto State will be national political correspondent Jim Acosta, senior congressional correspondent Dana Bash, CNN Radio Capitol Hill correspondent Lisa Desjardins, senior political correspondent Joe Johns, anchor Don Lemon, and national correspondents David Mattingly and Gary Tuchman. On the trail with the GOP candidates are reporter-at-large Peter Hamby, political producer Rachel Streitfeld, political reporter Shannon Travis and South Carolina-based political producer Shawna Shepherd.
> ...



SOURCE:
http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/18/cnn-to-host-final-debate-ahead-of-crucial-south-carolina-primary-2/


ON EDIT -- Here seem to be some links for live streaming:
http://live.cnn.com/
http://on.cnn.com/cnndcl1
http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm
http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/
http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## Paulite

royal rumble style. no rules.

----------


## Gravik

John King....oh lovely. Isn't that Dana Bash's husband?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Reserved

----------


## Bruno

Someone clue me on why the GOP lets so many liberal stations moderate the debates.  Other than that there is really only one party.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i'm losing track...  so i'll just say...

*SERIOUSLY???!!!???  ANOTHER FRIGGIN' DEBATE!!!?????!!!*

----------


## Okie RP fan

Ron MUST knock this debate out of the park.

----------


## Edward

Let me be the first to say, Ron knocked one out of the park!

----------


## Ilhaguru

Do we need to start the official thread the day before?

----------


## dfalken

I give a negative rep for every official Collins thread, it's really annoying.  Anyone else feel the same?

----------


## Crotale

Hmmm.

----------


## hardrightedge

I'm sick of all these damn polls...

----------


## thoughtomator

> John King....oh lovely. Isn't that Dana Bash's husband?


Yup. It's predictable that he'll go for RP's throat, and I'm sure RP is prepared to handle him.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i hope theyll debate more about important issues. not stuff like abortion, homosexuals, or social issues. there is more alarming issues that i want more to be discussed like war, economic, jobs, socialsecurity/medicare, and unconstitutional bills/acts.

----------


## lasenorita

> John King....oh lovely. Isn't that Dana Bash's husband?


Yes. And the mother of his child. 

Prepare for a bit more veiled hostility than normal.

----------


## GHoeberX

> This is the _OFFICIAL_ Thread!
> 
> SOURCE:
> http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/20...ina-primary-2/


I hope whoever advises Ron Paul (who is it? Jesse Benton?) on debate techniques that he has to remind he has to speak not too fast and he has to speak in periods. Maximum answers of 60 seconds to 90 seconds.

----------


## CasualApathy

> I give a negative rep for every official Collins thread, it's really annoying. Anyone else feel the same?


Nope, but I'll start giving a positive rep to counter. The Collins has earned this privilegde, the man is a legend remember this

----------


## low preference guy

> Nope, but I'll start giving a positive rep to counter. The Collins has earned this privilegde, the man is a legend remember


I'm giving a neg rep to counter yours.

----------


## manny229

> I give a negative rep for every official Collins thread, it's really annoying.  Anyone else feel the same?


+ Rep

----------


## CasualApathy

> I'm giving a neg rep to counter yours.


Come on man, don't be like that - spread love not hate <3

----------


## PastaRocket848

ron would be better off holding a big rally in SC.  he hasn't spent hardly any time there, and after the last debate, it seems like less is more when it comes to that stuff.  it's going to be romney, newt, romney, newt, romney, newt, "dr. paul, why exactly do you want iran to have a nuke?"

----------


## Edward

> ron would be better off holding a big rally in SC.


How many votes would he drum up that way vs. being on national TV?

----------


## JordanL

Tweet from John King:

Preps for Thursday's big SC #cnndebate. Each candidate gets a seating section. #cnnelections http://yfrog.com/obaf8dmj

----------


## Antwan15

> I'm giving a neg rep to counter yours.


Honestly who gives a $#@!....does anyone actually care about  this rep nonsense....i know, i know this is comming from a guy who has none....but seriously guys....these forums are NOT ABOUT YOU!!!

----------


## bluesc

> Honestly who gives a $#@!....does anyone actually care about  this rep nonsense....i know, i know this is comming from a guy who has none....but seriously guys....these forums are NOT ABOUT YOU!!!


I notice that only people with no rep say it doesn't matter. Same with money.

----------


## rb3b3

why is there soo much disparity between arg recent poll and the more recent ones like this one? arg had paul at 20% in south carolina! i dont understand our fellow americans i really dont??? how can anyone in this country back a guy who is for NDAA, and his top contributor is goldman sachs!! newt is a chicken hawk!! how can americans not see right through these people????? i dont understand this!!!! i mean im sure about 80% of usa has no idea what the ndaa even is and whats sad is that these people do not see their rights being taken away little by little everyday.. its driving me absolutely crazy!! the only thing i can hope for now is that the media again is being biased and they now are showing up in the pre primary polls!?? i just dont understand how arg has paul at 20% and now all these new polls have him in 4th!!! WAKE UP AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VOTE RON PAUL 2012!!!! OUR KIDS AND THEIR KIDS AND SO ON NEED TO TAKE AMERICA BACK FROM THESE MOBSTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!im soo sick of this and i need someone in here to calm me down please!!! im really losing it right now!

----------


## green73

If you downrated this thread you're little more than a dumb monkey

----------


## George_K

Thanks for the early thread on this debate. I would not have known about it otherwise. Please add a yt videon in the opening post once its available.

----------


## Antwan15

> I notice that only people with no rep say it doesn't matter. Same with money.


Lets not make a big deal out of this...but you can take your little green bars and cram them up your ass! If I hear one more person try to belittle somone because of these dumb green bars im going to snap. I have a wife and two kids to feed, you think i have time to scour the internet for toobs! I use this site to stay informed and speak my mind once in a while, not as a popularity contest. I do appreciate all of the work that many of you do, yes, including you Bluesc....but for the love of god, and I'm not alone in this, can we please drop the "I'm Ron Paulier Than You Approach". We are all on the same team right!

----------


## tfurrh

> "I'm Ron Paulier Than You"


+ rep

----------


## Antwan15

> + rep


lol....wow i guess the good dr. was right about blowback!!!


NOBP!!!!

----------


## amberjack

> can we please drop the "I'm Ron Paulier Than You Approach". We are all on the same team right!


+rep

----------


## rb3b3

sorry everyone i posted that above message in wrong thread my apologies, im new here

----------


## Antwan15

> sorry everyone i posted that above message in wrong thread my apologies, im new here


Welcome!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

John King: Congressman Paul, is it true that you're a neo-nazi white supremacist who sympathizes with bin Laden?

Ron Paul: Well, John, of course it's not--

John King: Uh huh, uh huh

Ron Paul: true that I'm a--

John King: *grunt *grunt

Ron Paul: racist or anything like that. In fact--

John King: Okay, time's up.

----------


## hoosieratarian

I predict that Newt will come out overzealous with guns blazing... and fall flat on his face. 

He's been puffing his chest all week since the last debate and he will be so eager to zing the other candidates that he will say something terrible and/or be put sharply in his place (a la "I went").

At least I hope so!

----------


## newRonPaulfan

> ron would be better off holding a big rally in SC.  he hasn't spent hardly any time there, and after the last debate, it seems like less is more when it comes to that stuff.  it's going to be romney, newt, romney, newt, romney, newt, "dr. paul, why exactly do you want iran to have a nuke?"


I agree Pastarocket....

----------


## newRonPaulfan

> John King: Congressman Paul, is it true that you're a neo-nazi white supremacist who sympathizes with bin Laden?
> 
> Ron Paul: Well, John, of course it's not--
> 
> John King: Uh huh, uh huh
> 
> Ron Paul: true that I'm a--
> 
> John King: *grunt *grunt
> ...


Yep. I expect this, almost verbatim.

----------


## constitutionalism

> I predict that Newt will come out overzealous with guns blazing... and fall flat on his face. 
> 
> He's been puffing his chest all week since the last debate and he will be so eager to zing the other candidates that he will say something terrible and/or be put sharply in his place (a la "I went").
> 
> At least I hope so!


it's not "puffing." His chest is just naturally puffy

----------


## bluesc

> Lets not make a big deal out of this...but you can take your little green bars and cram them up your ass! If I hear one more person try to belittle somone because of these dumb green bars im going to snap. I have a wife and two kids to feed, you think i have time to scour the internet for toobs! I use this site to stay informed and speak my mind once in a while, not as a popularity contest. I do appreciate all of the work that many of you do, yes, including you Bluesc....but for the love of god, and I'm not alone in this, can we please drop the "I'm Ron Paulier Than You Approach". We are all on the same team right!


Woah dude, I was only kidding. Everyone hates me and I have hundreds of rep. It's certainly no popularity contest.

Nice rant though. I think that's how you earn rep.

----------


## Feelgood

> I give a negative rep for every official Collins thread, it's really annoying.  Anyone else feel the same?


Collins believes he *is* the campaign, and only he can make things *official*. You get used to it after a while, and just learn to ignore it as I do.

----------


## Edward

> "I'm Ron Paulier Than You"


+ rep

----------


## UK4Paul

Wow... Page 2 already and we're not even on the same DAY as the debate yet 

Edit: Page 2 because I've smartly set the number of posts I see per page to 40, which I recommend everybody do.

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron wins. Ron always wins.

----------


## pacelli

> Wow... Page 2 already and we're not even on the same DAY as the debate yet 
> 
> Edit: Page 2 because I've smartly set the number of posts I see per page to 40, which I recommend everybody do.


EDIT-- NVM.. thx

----------


## ZanZibar

Yeah I set mine to 30 posts per page.

----------


## IterTemporis

I prefer when Wolf moderates. 

I am secretly hoping that Ron goes into the debate pissed, because he is at his best when he is pissed (:.

Stream: http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## PursuePeace

> John King: Congressman Paul, is it true that you're a neo-nazi white supremacist who sympathizes with bin Laden?
> 
> Ron Paul: Well, John, of course it's not--
> 
> John King: Uh huh, uh huh
> 
> Ron Paul: true that I'm a--
> 
> John King: *grunt *grunt
> ...


Oh yuk! It's that grunting, fake coughing weirdo guy??
ugh.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Ron wins. Ron always wins.


Ron Paul has already won. We just have to get him elected

----------


## wstrucke

> Collins believes he *is* the campaign, and only he can make things *official*. You get used to it after a while, and just learn to ignore it as I do.


it's pretty damned annoying.  just make a new thread and people will post in it.

----------


## jsgolfman

The question now is, how do they arrange the podiums?

----------


## fatjohn

> The question now is, how do they arrange the podiums?


Ron Paul, Rick Perry Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum.

----------


## jsgolfman

Not with Perry dropping out. Now they have 4 to work with.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Ron Paul, Rick Perry Newt Gingrich, Mitt Romney, Rick Santorum.


Perhaps you missed that Rick Perry has dropped out?

As for the arrangement, I think it will be:

Paul
Romney
Gingrich
Santorum

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

They'll put Ron Paul on the far left, just to leave that kind of impression in the subconscious mind of viewers.

----------


## Kords21

I bet CNN is a bit mad at Perry dropping out before the debate. They had probably just worked out the camera angels that would give Dr. Paul the least amount of face time. Now they have to start over to compensate for the removal of Perry's podium.

----------


## V3n

I don't think tonight's debate is going to be very highly viewed.  I think people are getting tired of the debates, and _American Idol_ is back.

Really, what's more important?

----------


## V3n

Do you think his mic is going to work when he goes to answer his first question?

----------


## Chieppa1

Gonna be taping this and watching hockey. Drinking heavily. Ron better bring the noise tonight. All he needs is to keep dropping knowledge and truth when he get's attacked. Like he did to Santorum last debate when he tried to make Ron out to be anti-2nd amendment.

----------


## thesnake742

Where can we view a stream online?

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Ron wins. Ron always wins.

----------


## dancjm

Anyone got a good link for a stream for tonight?

----------


## Barrex

How much till it starts?(not at what time it starts...so i dont have to look what time zone and calculate )

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Newt Immoral? That's obvious. Ron should bring up the immorality of inflation tonight.

----------


## Miss Annie

> I prefer when Wolf moderates. 
> 
> I am secretly hoping that Ron goes into the debate pissed, because he is at his best when he is pissed (:.
> 
> Stream: http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm


Thanks!

----------


## lasenorita

Ron Paul has arrived! 

He's looking good. Loved the suit! Loved Mrs. Paul's blue outfit!

----------


## Revolution9

> Welcome!!


+frikkin' useless rep

Rev9

----------


## Dorfsmith

Is there a live stream that works?

----------


## abstrusezincate

I'm actually hoping we're not the story today.  I'd like to see someone have a moment like Perry had.

----------


## Dutch

> Is there a live stream that works?


http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## Dorfsmith

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/


Thanks!!!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Can't you stream it directly from CNN ?
http://live.cnn.com/

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Ron Paul needs to get pissed! ANGRY
someone should edit the Dodgeball clip with a video editing software and make Gordon = Paul.. and Balls = issues like foreign policy.. Gordon's Kids = US citizens.. Gordon's Asian Wife = Obama.. Man kissing Gordon's Asian Wife = Bankers.. Enemy Dodgeball team = Romney, Newt, Perry, Santorum, Bachmann. etc etc ^^

----------


## Deinonychus

> Anyone got a good link for a stream for tonight?


Shameless advertising, but I'll also be streaming it: http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

All are welcome!

----------


## jamezelle

> How much till it starts?(not at what time it starts...so i dont have to look what time zone and calculate )


50 minutes from now

----------


## Revolution9

> Collins believes he *is* the campaign, and only he can make things *official*. You get used to it after a while, and just learn to ignore it as I do.


I look at it as the offishul running gag and the flag to rally around for blow by blow commentary on the debate as per tradition. The whole stage is a world ya know.

Rev9

----------


## MrGoose

"Congressman Paul why should people vote for you?"

*Looks at other candidates*

"Because you can trust me."

----------


## Barrex

> 50 minutes from now


Thanks.
No problem.
Ok.

----------


## 123tim

> Honestly who gives a $#@!....does anyone actually care about  this rep nonsense....i know, i know this is comming from a guy who has none....but seriously guys....these forums are NOT ABOUT YOU!!!


I think that you have some.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> "Congressman Paul why should people vote for you?"
> 
> *Looks at other candidates*
> 
> "Because you can trust me."


Would be epic. lol.

----------


## Kords21

Nuff said

----------


## Cyberbrain

> Oh yuk! It's that grunting, fake coughing weirdo guy??
> ugh.


Best description of John King ever

----------


## low preference guy

i got sick of the debates after watching 3 or so. i'm so not watching tonight.

----------


## thesnake742

> Shameless advertising, but I'll also be streaming it: http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus
> 
> All are welcome!


I will support yours

----------


## dannno

> i got sick of the debates after watching 3 or so. i'm so not watching tonight.


How many debates were there in 2007/2008 compared to this time? It seems like they doubled or tripled the amount, maybe because the Dems aren't debating?

----------


## Ilhaguru

Erin Burnett is so cute. . .

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

senator graham is going to endorse romney isnt he...

----------


## Deinonychus

> I will support yours


Appreciated

----------


## CJLauderdale4

So is ABC airing the sex chronicles while the debate is on at the same time? 
And what does Frothy think about Newt wanting to be "shared"? Is that polygamy in Frothy's book? Erin should ask him...

----------


## DonovanJames

> Appreciated


I'm stuck in traffic on your page aswell

----------


## bronc_fan23

> i got sick of the debates after watching 3 or so. i'm so not watching tonight.


Same here I'll be watching Lakers vs. Heat and following this thread.

----------


## Barrex

> Shameless advertising, but I'll also be streaming it: http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus
> 
> All are welcome!


We (me and my imaginary friends) would rather support RPF member that cnn.... Maybe moderators could put that link on home page...
How this work? what do you get from more viewers? Why is sky blue?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hey Graham, shut your pie hole.

----------


## Cyberbrain

> How many debates were there in 2007/2008 compared to this time? It seems like they doubled or tripled the amount, maybe because the Dems aren't debating?


Looks like about 17 in 2007-2008 that were televised on a major or semi-major network.

Compared to about 12 we've had so far. Either way it's way too many...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republi..._debates,_2008

----------


## Deinonychus

> We (me and my imaginary friends) would rather support RPF member that cnn.... Maybe moderators could put that link on home page...
> How this work? what do you get from more viewers? Why is sky blue?


I don't get anything from this, I'm just providing a service to fellow RPF people.

----------


## Tobias2dope

ewwwwwwwwww screw Lindsey Graham!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Cain up next to 'splain big potato moths.

----------


## donnay

Lindsey Graham was just interview and the reporter asked him if he is going to vote Saturday and he said, "oh yeah, I may just vote twice."

----------


## Tobias2dope

Wow what a traitor I hope he feels good about selling out America.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

lol senator graham is suggesting vote fraud . gg. looks like peaceful revolution may not be a option soon.

----------


## thesnake742

> I don't get anything from this, I'm just providing a service to fellow RPF people.


You, sir, are a gentleman, and a scholar.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Tonight's debate theme?  Tribute to funky town.  That set and how it's lit makes me want to dance.

----------


## Adam West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOrzJTeUpgg

Local South Carolina news pre-debate story. (Video)

----------


## Deinonychus

> You, sir, are a gentleman, and a scholar.


Might as well put my Internet to good use tonight!

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Why do people give these threads one star?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Why do people give these threads one star?


The economy is hurtin' man.

----------


## unknown

> John King....oh lovely. Isn't that Dana Bash's husband?


Like Blitzer, former head lobbyist for AIPAC, is any better?  They all hate RP.  

I honestly dont know how RP keeps it together.  I'd probably lose my mind if I had to face people day after day knowing they are going to intentionally attack me.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Cain:  Intergrity important.  Intergrity not important.  Chile.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

oh cain.. like ron paul's newsletters that the news kept talking about that is 20+ years old

----------


## politicalspinmaster

I think that it is important to force Newt Gingrich and Rick Santorum to take a position on the National Defense Authorization Act. I believe that forcing them to give a yes or no answer will help Ron Paul's campaign. I am hoping as many people as possible will submit the following question to http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...outh-carolina/ 

Question: This question is about the National Defense Authorization Act. In the previous debate, Mitt Romney said that he would have signed the National Defense Authorization Act into law. Ron Paul has come out against the NDAA. This question is for both Rick Santorum and Newt Gingrich. As President, would you have signed the National Defense Authorization Act into law as written? I want a DEFINITIVE ANSWER of "Yes, I would have signed it into law as written" or "No, I would have vetoed it". I don't want evasive answers.

----------


## Godmode7

Lul herman cain preaching 999 still

----------


## ONUV

you know newt is going to go on a rant about the media bias and get the crowd going.

----------


## cdw

A Romney and Newt lovefest so far.

----------


## JacobG18

anyone got a stream?

----------


## cdw

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## thesnake742

> anyone got a stream?



http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## amonasro

Well they're definitely back to the ignore tactic.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Twitter peeps. Make sure you are on Twitter keeping the #cnndebate discussion focused on Ron Paul positives and other candidate negatives.

----------


## cdw

For their "preview" of the debate tonight, they spent 10 mins talking about what Mitt and Newt had to do to win. Paul was mentioned by name just once, in a convo about Newt. They even had a Romney staffer as one of the "analysts".

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

ATTACK THEM RON. you have to show people you will get angry and lead the way.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Wolf, you're so deep man.  You're amazing, amazing.

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron...make sure your mic is plugged in will ya...thank you Mr. President.

----------


## cdw

Ron was just mentioned by Wolf during this segment, again in passing. Get ready for a long night peeps.

----------


## ronpaulnevada

SC is RACIST! We have to just look past this state and move on.

----------


## boethius27

where is the stream?

----------


## nasaal

Paul is best when he is angry and attacked simultaneously.  He seems fired up, now let them try and tarnish him.  He is an excellent emotional debater.  He is not an oratory debater.  He needs to bring this into his realm.  Bring it.

----------


## Bruno

> SC is RACIST! We have to just look past this state and move on.


who is scum?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

santorum wears a sweater vest.  to enhance his man boobs.

----------


## JVParkour

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## JK/SEA

go time

----------


## JCF

Haven't been liking him in these past couple debates, especially when he goes after people with that happy-go-lucky demeanor. Please, please, please do well, Ron. There was a recent one that I loved, but there's been so many damn debates I forget which specifically. C'mon Ron

----------


## amonasro

Here we go!!

----------


## NC5Paul

Godspeed, Dr. Paul. I'm hoping to catch the last 30 minutes or so, but that's about all I'll be able to watch. Go get 'em.

----------


## PursuePeace

Here we go...

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1

----------


## cdw

http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## Harry96

Anybody have 47 different stream links, because the first 46 won't work and/or I'm too lazy to go back and look for the previous 46?

----------


## Bruno

sounds like a Survivor intro

----------


## Bruno

"The Insurgent"? ???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the insurgent... muwahahaha.

derp derp.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> sounds like a Survivor intro


I know right

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

INSURGENT LOLOLOL. they sure like to troll

----------


## Patrick Henry

I really can't handle the drama. What a joke.

----------


## kahless

"Army of young voters".   Already a digg at Ron in the opening since they know saying that does not play well with older folks.

----------


## bluesc

This one is going to be ugly.

I hate CNN trying to turn the intro into a wrestling match all the time.

----------


## Harry96

I'd like to believe that Ron will get more time than previously. I'd like to believe that.

----------


## LBennett76

Insurgent with an army! wow...

----------


## donnay

Here we go....

----------


## cdw

Looks like it's gonna be beer tonight..

----------


## Barrex

Tea Party Patriots ???????? They openly attacked Ron....ffs and they are invited?

----------


## JCF

CNN not working for me, this is:

http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt waddles on stage...  meep.  meep.

----------


## WD-NY

Dear Ron,

Please speek slowly and sternly ("We are dangerous to the status quo!" in the NH speech was delivered perfectly imo). The gruffer your delivery the better. You need to be ALPHA tonight. 

Please do not soft-peddle any attacks against your opponents. Hit them square in the jaw with all of your might. 

And last but not least, avoid going into 'goofy/george-mcfly mode' at all costs.

Do this, and you will win the night.

----------


## JVParkour

Some intense music.

----------


## cdw

Ron with the loudest applause by far. Newt got boo'd when we went on stage lol

----------


## madengr

> Looks like it's gonna be beer tonight..


Drinking Big Sky pale ale 6.0%

----------


## flightlesskiwi

awkward pause.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream1





> Anybody have 47 different stream links, because the first 46 won't work and/or I'm too lazy to go back and look for the previous 46?


The link above works after a brief ad.....

----------


## Corto_Maltese

http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi....html?stream=1

----------


## Xenliad

Paul to Santorum "Good to see ya!"

----------


## Patrick Henry

Oh brother

----------


## LibertAtOnce

national anthem again wtfff

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Insurgent is defined as:
1: a person who revolts against civil authority or an established government; especially : a rebel not recognized as a belligerent 
2: one who acts contrary to the policies and decisions of one's own political party 


I'd say that's a bit right. Although I think the others are the insurgents here.

----------


## Bruno

"And in this corner, wearing the sweater vest, Rick SAntorum, weighing in at 250 lbs..."

----------


## Godmode7

Did cnn just call RP and all of us terrorists?

----------


## ZanZibar

Mitt's mic was on heh

----------


## ScotTX

Ron needs to salute the national anthem!

----------


## LBennett76

Woah was Ron Paul off on his own in that shot or what? This is gonna be weird.

----------


## ronpaulnevada

I don't even understand how Twitter works. They say include "#CNNDebate" in your Tweet? Where is my tweet? Where is CNNdebate on Twitter? I search for it and a bunch of crap shows up.

----------


## amonasro

It's a little pitchy.

----------


## rpwi

CNN video not working in linux but is in Windows...grrrr

----------


## Shane Harris

they look like the empire death star soldiers haha

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Here we go....


This will be a good one.

----------


## fisharmor

Wife in the other room: "What's with the barbershop quartet?"

----------


## Patrick Henry

I must admit, I love vocal harmonies.

----------


## Harry96

They were building up a Gingrich "surge" in SC during the pre-game show. 

I'm very curious about what's going on behind the scenes to cause Huntsman and Perry to both drop out before SC.

----------


## Christopholes11

Now give us some good questions please.

----------


## Xenliad

> they look like the empire death star soldiers haha


You're right! D:

----------


## jkob

how long until this starts?

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt, rom, newt, sant, Paul

----------


## Indy Vidual

Everyone _gets a fair share of time_

----------


## JVParkour

the "low country" haha, where are we, the Shire?

----------


## low preference guy

alright, i'm watching this crap! i have a feeling it's gonna bring out the crazy.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

First lie of the night. No one won Iowa!!

----------


## amonasro

Bla bla bla

----------


## Patrick Henry

I am NEwt Grinch and I love multiple women

----------


## randomname

haha nice jab frothy

----------


## Kords21

Fair share of the time. We'll see

----------


## Bruno

Newt: "If you want to know about my infidelity, ask my daughters..."

----------


## JVParkour

Yay for veteran reference

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hitting electability and veteran!!

----------


## Simple

Paul looks energetic.

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Blah.

----------


## jax

alright, lets go

----------


## green73

Good one, Ronnie!

----------


## Bruno

+ rep to Ron for the Veteran plug!

----------


## fisharmor

"I'm the only veteran on stage tonight."

----------


## Harry96

Ron's tie is ugly.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Haha, nice!

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron reads RPF.

----------


## madengr

Good intro Ron!

----------


## nano1895

Oh man you could tell Ron was uncomfortable bragging about himself >_<

----------


## Indy Vidual

Ron served in 'Nam

----------


## cdw

Ron is like "$#@! your time limit"

----------


## donnay

Good call Dr. Paul!  Only veteran!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

I feel good. He mentioned he is the only vet on stage. Wead drilled some stuff in him.

----------


## Muwahid

ONLY VETERRRRRAN BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

----------


## JVParkour

Ex-wife first question. Bam

----------


## Hospitaller

You asked for him to leave his humility behind.... and now he boasts... i dont like it but it may be a necessary evil

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt:  song of the south.  sweet potato pie (LOTS of it, by the size of his gut) and shut my mouth (i can dream, no?)

----------


## fisharmor

Going straight for the interview.  ROFL

----------


## escapinggreatly

Smart, smart, smart.

----------


## amonasro

Right out of the gate the Newt scandal

----------


## green73

OMG.

----------


## jax

this slimeball is going to weasel his way out of this.

----------


## kahless

They always show the audience after Ron speaks in a debate and ALWAYS there is a guy shaking his head like Ron is a clown.  Subliminal hit against Ron.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Oh Newt you are so cool

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And here we go.

----------


## EBounding

What are they cheering about?

----------


## Indy Vidual

Newt bites back......

----------


## rfbz

if anyone needs a good live stream, I'm watching http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## amonasro

Oh God

----------


## bluesc

Shut up Newt.

----------


## akalucas

oh great..another stupid crowd.

----------


## Christopholes11

"No. But I will." Thunderous applause.  Woopty doo, get over yourself.

----------


## ZanZibar

Newt attacking the media again lolz

----------


## sailingaway

this link is working but I'm going to wait and watch the highlights: http://www.facebook.com/ThomasMassieforCongress   I'm tweeting, and the debates piss me off, anyway....

----------


## green73

What a set-up.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

September 11th!!

----------


## WD-NY

what is wrong with these people?

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah, you didn't exactly stick up for Cain, asswipe.

----------


## LibertAtOnce

wow this looks rehearsed

----------


## flightlesskiwi

way to dodge newt...

hahahaha!!

----------


## Havax

Oh jesus christ here we go.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

of course newt is going after the media, so predictable, even if he does have a point

----------


## Harry96

Geez, the crowd. I already want to turn this off.

----------


## cdw

Hang yourself Newt, go on..

----------


## ONUV

> you know newt is going to go on a rant about the media bias and get the crowd going.


.............

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

After this first exchange, I feel a great disturbance in the force.

----------


## Bruno

How is Newt cheating on his wife painful to him?

----------


## dancjm

Home run for Newt.

----------


## LinuxJedi

Ugh.

----------


## randomname

holy s**t, john king just got SLAMMED

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Newt Gringrich is right, but he is also such such SUCH an $#@!.

Woe is you, Newt, you pathetic pandering douche.

----------


## ssjevot

I love that he uses the fact that decent people don't run due to the media as an excuse for him being a total scumbag.

----------


## donnay

Give me a break...Newt you are despicable.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

playing the victim, so obvious, this must be scripted like the WWF

----------


## Harry96

King should say, "Okay, now if you're done attacking me, are you going to answer the question?"

----------


## JVParkour

OMG. What a crybaby... Actually, it is IMPORTANT because you say you are for morality, and then your personal life is different?

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Im european so i have to ask: Is south carolina that weird?! :S The audience is at it again.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

What about Bill Clinton, Newt?

----------


## Patrick Henry

I hope this is bye bye Newt, but I have my doubts.

----------


## Muwahid

oh $#@! newts good

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Newt wins this debate.

----------


## EBounding

So when do the clowns and acrobats come out?

----------


## donnay

If you cheat on your sick wives what would you do with our sick country?

----------


## bluesc

FU Newt.

He is losing his $#@!.

----------


## jax

as dispicable as taking $10 million to get an arms deal done for iraq?

----------


## ohgodno

So Newt says something HE DID doesn't matter - but repeatedly talks about something Ron DIDN'T do.

----------


## ronpaulnevada

No, Newt, YOU are dispicable. Look at these morons cheering for this cheating hypocrite.

----------


## Christopholes11

Move on CNN please my gosh.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

as 57 more Pakistani's die in a drone bomb 
and the dollar collapses
newt.. "this is painful"

----------


## Bruno

Ron smiling...

----------


## axlr

He is despicable...but he hit that out of the park with those hicks in the audience.

----------


## tremendoustie

Newt, I can think of quite a few things a lot more despicable than that question. You've done a lot of them.

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah, the difference is there's nothing to attack Paul about.

----------


## kmalm585

Disgusted? I'm disgusted that trash like you newt would divorce your first wife on her death bed, then divorce your second wife because you want her to have an affair, and now you call the MSM disgusting(they are). There's a special place in Hell for people like you.

----------


## cdw

What a $#@!ing set-up

----------


## ONUV

idiocracy

----------


## anaconda

I'm actually enjoying Newt scolding CNN.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yeah, i agree, this is a set up.

----------


## dancjm

Its gonna hurt when he falls from his high horse.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Glad that's over.

----------


## JCF

This ridiculous applause track, just MOVE ON!

----------


## green73

CNN is happy to get beat up here to help Newt quash this.

----------


## Patrick Henry

NEWT IS A GIANT FRAUD.

----------


## tempest

Cain should have reacted like Grinch when the women issue came up

----------


## Schiff_FTW

haha the elite media will "get around" to attacking Paul, Newt says

----------


## MJU1983

My Tweets:

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...65064563892224




> CNN Debate just started...I can't wait for @RonPaul to debate @BarackObama. Obama/Bush will get pwn3d! #SCGOP #RonPaul #tcot


https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...65709798834178




> Question: Will Romney, Gingrich, or Santorum run 3rd party when they lose the nomination? #CNNdebate #SCGOP


https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...66864469757954




> "I'm the only veteran on this stage tonight" - @RonPaul #SCGOP #CNNdebate #RonPaul


https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...67295589691392




> "Conservatives" clapping for scumbag @newtgingrich. LOL @ #CNNdebate #SCGOP --- Facepalm ---

----------


## Miss Annie

This country is so desperate for leadership.

----------


## Bruno

Maybe if Ron would have cheated on his wife he could get a standing ovation, too!

----------


## ohgodno

"I cheat on my wife twice daily – I'm going to be President" - Newt Gingrich

----------


## jax

ron needs to point out the arms deal

----------


## Patrick Henry

I think I might turn this off.

----------


## Lord Xar

> What a $#@!ing set-up


He had the question ahead of time.

----------


## opinionatedfool

WOW!!!! Newt gets out of it by creating a smoke screen.

----------


## walt

Uhm, this audience is gonna be a problem...

----------


## jsingh1022

Newt just caused a ruckus on national TV. O...m....g

----------


## donnay

I think I am going to be sick...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> What about Bill Clinton, Newt?


this

----------


## SeanSerritella

Newt is showing that he's angry! Also, are they paying that audience to clap and hoot and holler?

----------


## Muwahid

frothy is choking

----------


## Revolution0918

eh.....this is a non issue....i don't care if the guy worships flying pigs, as long as he votes on the constitution, i hate newt but id have to agree with his opening.....on that note the crowd is so $#@!ing annoying

----------


## Indy Vidual

> So when do the clowns and acrobats come out?


Don't you know they will have Newt in a live sex act?

----------


## Txrose4ever

WOW. Gingrich smacked that moderator down! I have to agree with him though.

----------


## MrGoose

> Newt wins this debate.


For gods sake wait until Paul speaks first!

----------


## tempest

Santorum is veeeeeeery underhanded slam of Newt

----------


## almyz125

> I think I am going to be sick...


Likewise

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Would anyone here be opposed to Paul acting like Gingrich there?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i love you Ron!

----------


## green73

Awwwwwwesome

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Nice jab!

----------


## dancjm

Ron just SMASHED it!

----------


## 89five.o

can't  find a stream that  works on ps3

----------


## Revolution0918

Ron had a good answer

----------


## KramerDSP

Wow!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Nice jab Dr. Paul !

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lol...nice little jab by Ron.

----------


## bluesc

Good job Ron!

----------


## Havax

HAHA BACKHANDED SLAM THERE FOR RON. CAROL FTW!

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul calling out corporations running the media. CLASSIC.

----------


## Muwahid

ron jabbed newt with that one

----------


## donnay

Dr. Paul hit a home run with his response!!!!  Dig dig dig  Wife of 54 years!

----------


## almyz125

Nail on the head Ron nail on the head Ron!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

5!!!!

----------


## fisharmor

Wow, Ron's really pushing the fact that he's not a backstabbing $#@! tonight.

----------


## kill the banks

this ain't over newt

----------


## flightlesskiwi

woah, wut?  Paul first??

----------


## Kandilynn

Ron Paul is doing pretty awesome tonight, imho.

----------


## amonasro

Starting out strong! We get the first question.

----------


## Mckarnin

Yeah, he gets all riled up when they criticize him but what about when they do the same thing to Ron Paul?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Sweet $#@!, Ron bashed that one.  Just damn.

----------


## WD-NY

Suit is fitting well!@

Ron sounds good. Voice is low and gruff. 

So far so good.

Stay alpha.

----------


## Bruno

Good applause in this crowd for Ron, he will do much better than the last debate in most people's eyes, is my guess.  This format might work well for him.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> OMG. What a crybaby... Actually, it is IMPORTANT because you say you are for morality, and then your personal life is different?

----------


## Cinderella

He's tooting his horn tonight!!

----------


## Kords21

Dr. Paul sounds much clearer tonight than the other night. Great slam in the media

----------


## Todd

Holy crap...Grinch on the Attack

----------


## PEnemy

this better be tubed.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Christopholes11

Great answer. Very little stumbling. Hope he can keep it up.

----------


## sevin

Good response from Ron, but I still wish he'd dumb it down more for the average voter.

----------


## bronc_fan23

> this better be tubed.


Everything Ron Paul has ever done in the public eye is tubed.

----------


## cdw

Nice answer Ron..

----------


## WIwarrior

$#@! Ron coming out strong!

----------


## fisharmor

29 billion dollars of oil... what is that, a week of deficit, Newt?

----------


## ohgodno

> Good response from Ron, but I still wish he'd dumb it down more for the average voter.


Could have cut it off after the beginning.

----------


## JVParkour

Hmm...Newt is giving specifics. I think that is what the audience wants. Ron needs to get some specifics, even if it doesn't sound so radical....

----------


## dctg44

This crowd would cheer if you confessed you committed murder.

----------


## tfurrh

wow. Fundamentally and Radically back to back.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Yet another $#@! debate. What a surprise. 
> Good points from Ron Paul. 
> Now all we need is an educated populous so we can utilize logic and facts to elect candidates.


Remove "Restore America Now" and replace with this.

Then, winner.

----------


## amonasro

Newt being boring again. He seems a bit off.

----------


## madengr

Pandering to the locals from taxation, and expand government.  Wrong answers newt.

----------


## donnay

Keep praying that Dr. Paul says the things that will rouse that crowd up with a resounding applauds!!

----------


## tempest

Good quick feet reaction by Paul (use the opportunity created by Grinch and double-attack the media)

----------


## ohgodno

> 29 billion dollars of oil... what is that, a week of deficit, Newt?


it SOUNDS like a big number - 100% right though its a week worth at MOST.

----------


## Mckarnin

Gingrich's specifics did not sound as powerful as I thought they would be.

----------


## AuH20

> Hmm...*Newt is giving specifics. I think that is what the audience wants.* Ron needs to get some specifics, even if it doesn't sound so radical....


That's why Newt is so successful in debates. Rand has a wonkish Newt side to him as well if you haven't noticed.

----------


## cheeseman

newt is trying to baffle them with bulldoodle. he said alot of nothing.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Does anyone have a link to the arms deal Newt was part of? I'm having a Twitter conversation with a Huntsman supporter considering switching to Newt.

----------


## Todd

CNN is as pathetic as Fox....Glad I got to see just how much they ALL suck in the first 10 minutes of this debate.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Did everyone notice the slight jab against the Grinch when Paul mentioned his wife of 54 years? That was quite nice.

----------


## ohgodno

> newt is trying to baffle them with bulldoodle. he said alot of nothing.


thats what he does

----------


## KramerDSP

> Everything Ron Paul has ever done in the public eye is tubed.


So true. I wonder if Ron Paul is the most documented politician in modern American history, at least when it comes to the internet (and in proportion to the coverage he receives from the corporate media)

----------


## madengr

$#@! you mitt, stealing Ron's crony capitalism.  Mitt is the definition of crony capitalism.

----------


## Bruno

Mitt:  "I heard Ron talking about 'crony capitalism', that seems bad, now I'm against it, too!"

----------


## JVParkour

> That's why Newt is so successful in debates. Rand has a wonkish Newt side to him as well if you haven't noticed.


Yea, if the republicans lose this election, I am already calling Rand 2016 Prez, guaranteed. haha

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Other than the newt rant, Paul with the loudest applause so far when it comes to real issues.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Does anyone have a link to the arms deal Newt was part of? I'm having a Twitter conversation with a Huntsman supporter considering switching to Newt.


http://www.dcbureau.org/201112136815...stigation.html

----------


## fisharmor

Romney's against crony capitalism... didn't he support the bailouts?

----------


## vechorik

Read somewhere in psychology that people who smile ALL THE TIME are insincere (Romney)

----------


## donnay

Crony Capitalism is Romney, Gingrich and Santorum!!  The three stooges!

----------


## Bruno

Santorum blackout

----------


## cheeseman

king's at least isn't asking softball q's. i guess we'll learn nothing new at the end of this debate but at least there's blood out there

----------


## jrice

RP:  I'm the only veteren on stage... pow!

I'm here w/ my wife of 54 years....   POW!

----------


## AuH20

> $#@! you mitt, stealing Ron's crony capitalism.  *Mitt is the definition of crony capitalism.*


I wouldn't say that. Romney simply takes money from crony capitalists, which isn't much better.

----------


## Howfar

Wow SC applauds a man for cheating on his wife while he was at the same time trying to impeach clinton for doing the same thing??

----------


## thouartthat

I hate living in the south :/

----------


## jkob

DEEP DISH

----------


## bunklocoempire

Free enterprise wasn't practiced or represented correctly when your party (GOP) held office... is that what's Mitt is saying..but not saying.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Romney's against crony capitalism... didn't he support the bailouts?


Wait for it...wait for it...

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

10 minute response?

----------


## jax

ok, how long does he get to talk?

----------


## Christopholes11

Okay move on from Romney please.

----------


## Bruno

Welcome to the new forum members on this thread tonight!  Please stick around!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> DEEP DISH


999!

----------


## JVParkour

O snap, Adam Smith. TEH Weahlthz of Nayshunz!

----------


## randomname

Mitt is doing well today

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Adam Smith?!?!? Romney really going after the hardcore Paul supporters. Not gonna worth though.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

woooo capitalism _and_ freedom.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Mittens did good......

----------


## anaconda

Romney is such a blowhard empty suit...

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum is from humble roots, he was born in a coal mine.

----------


## Shane Harris

mitt said that we needed stimulus in 2008. he supported TARP. that my friend is crony capitalism

----------


## almyz125

Interesting Rommney you support freedom but you also support the NDAA...

----------


## AuH20

> Wow SC applauds a man for cheating on his wife while he was at the same time trying to impeach clinton for doing the same thing??


Clinton and Gingrich used to hang out and exchange tales of their extra-marital conquests. They're both major league scumbags and pathological liars.

----------


## anaconda

> Mitt is doing well today


Sounds transparently scripted and insincere to me..

----------


## donnay

Their Capitalism constitutes of lobbyist to fill their pockets and them placing regulations on the small guys.  BS!!!

----------


## joshnorris14

Why is Romney talking about Adam Smith? Haven't we moved past that $#@!ty economist?

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

What in the heck is Santorum doing? Is he trying to run third party?

----------


## vechorik

I noticed several new members ---- glad you joined in! Welcome!

----------


## KramerDSP

Santorum seems defanged.

----------


## fisharmor

> Santorum is from humble roots, he was born in a coal mine.


Let's paint him yellow, teach him to sing, and put him back there.

----------


## libertyfanatic

I would've been more impressed if Romney would have mentioned Hayek or Mises instead of Adam Smith.

----------


## Christopholes11

Now Santorum can talk forever?

----------


## Bruno

Just like a rock star, pander to the home crowd.  "Great to be in....um, South Carolina tonight!!  Best state in the country, woot!"

----------


## madengr

> Santorum is from humble roots, he was born in a coal mine.


A frothy mine.

----------


## axiomata

> Why is Romney talking about Adam Smith? Haven't we moved past that $#@!ty economist?


And why is Adam Smith $#@!ty?

----------


## green73

What does frothy get, 10 minutes?

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Something needs to be done about these debate threads moving so fast. Maybe make 2 debate threads?

----------


## Paulatized

> Keep praying that Dr. Paul says the things that will rouse that crowd up with a resounding applauds!!


That the light of truth will expose evil for what it is.

----------


## KCRPsupporter

I want a CLOSED debate at some time. This audience thing sucks.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Is anyone timing the length of these answers? This is like a filibuster.

----------


## donnay

Oh yeah he's the movement--the BM

----------


## parocks

> Yea, if the republicans lose this election, I am already calling Rand 2016 Prez, guaranteed. haha


If Rand runs for President in 2016 and doesn't get the nomination, what does he do in 2017?

----------


## WD-NY

uh oh - military question... let's see where Ron takes this

----------


## EBounding

Can we tie the audience's hands up?

----------


## vechorik

Wish CNN would tell audience to "hold the applause"

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

So when will CNN ask a question about the Confederate flag?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> http://www.dcbureau.org/201112136815...stigation.html


Perfect. Thanks!

----------


## tfurrh

Great answer.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Classy CNN, cut to the lady falling asleep.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRUUUUUUUUUUUTH!!!*

----------


## Orwell

Why'd they cut to a woman acting like she was sleeping when Paul was talking? Shame on CNN.

----------


## libertyfanatic

TRUTH BOMB!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Why did Santorum nod his head no?

----------


## dancjm

Ron is ON IT 2nite!

----------


## fisharmor

BAM - home run, mentioning the 1946 recovery.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Mitt is doing well today


best team of lawyers and advisors money can buy. all he has to do is practice saying what they tell him to say. my god this is all such a farce.

----------


## texasbelle

Good answer on the Veterans.....

----------


## Lucille

He's making me cry.  My heart breaks for the vets.

From before, Ron's the one getting the Reagan Democrats, Rick.

----------


## axlr

> Why did Santorum nod his head no?


Exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## green73

Nice, Ron!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

good point, Ron... the VA is crap.

----------


## anaconda

Livestationme link sucks for me tonight...anybody have a link that's not freezing up?

----------


## JVParkour

> uh oh - military question... let's see where Ron takes this


He did great! Beast mode talking about healthcare for vet. Glad he stayed away from overseas withdrawls.

----------


## donnay

I now believe that Fox News crowd was staged!  This crowd is more rounded.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Ron sounds good. Those who pray, keep praying!

----------


## Xenliad

Mentioned the donations!

----------


## bsi

ok mclovinorum

----------


## Patrick Henry

That isn't far fetched.


> I now believe that Fox News crowd was staged!  This crowd is more rounded.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Something needs to be done about these debate threads moving so fast. Maybe make 2 debate threads?


Settings > Advanced Settings > Scroll to bottom and select 40 posts per page. 4 times less the clicking.

----------


## Godmode7

> good point, Ron... the VA is crap.


I refuse to go the the VA anymore. The doc stares at a pc asking questions. They just collect paychecks and don't help anyone. Would prefer a regular hospital.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Disgusting... lolz

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Big daddy Santorum will take care of us all! douche!!

----------


## bronc_fan23

PaulBegala Paul Begala
Newt yells at John King, calls him "close to despicable." True. King is standing very close to Gingrich. #cnndebate

----------


## WD-NY

Can I just say again, Ron's suite LOOKS BOSS.

This little detail alone will have a big impact on the impression undecided voters have on his performance tonight.

----------


## fisharmor

Ok Santorum, riddle me this... what's the best way to help damaged soldiers?

HOw about... um... NOT MAKING ANY MORE

----------


## thehungarian

Oh, the sanctimony!

----------


## Bruno

My wife says, "Ron Paul should say, 'I agree with you, Rick.  Any veteran on this stage should get hiring preference for President of the United States."

----------


## dancjm

> Livestationme link sucks for me tonight...anybody have a link that's not freezing up?


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## Tod

Santorum:  Vets should have first dibs on jobs.  Paul only Vet on stage.  Let's give him the job!!!!

----------


## gte811i

I thought at some point, I may vote for Mitt if Paul didn't get it.  After his NDAA answer, no way I will vote for him.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Are you comfortable w/ Santorum passionately using the word _disgusting?_

----------


## Patrick Henry

That is like his favorite word huh? What is disgusting, is what I read when I google Santorum. 


> Disgusting... lolz

----------


## Kandilynn

Mitt Romney sounds like Paul right now.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Budget decisions?

What's a budget?  Sheesh.

----------


## donnay

Yet Santorum, Romney and Gingrich want to send these guys back into Iran!!!  Romney is talking about the scams that the military does to get poor people enlist!  It's a scam!

----------


## Godmode7

> Mitt Romney sounds like Paul right now.


Flip flop again!

----------


## thoughtomator

Everyone else as happy as I am?

----------


## jkob

MOAR WARS

----------


## madengr

> Santorum:  Vets should have first dibs on jobs.  Paul only Vet on stage.  Let's give him the job!!!!


+ rep!

----------


## goldpants

I swear Mitt gets a chubby when Ron Paul starts going off on free market capitalism.

----------


## amonasro

Newt challenging PAUL

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt.... annnnnnnnnnddd????

----------


## MJU1983

New tweet:

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...71453889773570




> Cut $1T yr 1? Balance budget yr 3? No cuts to seniors/veterans? Opt-out for young workers? YES PLEASE: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/the-issue...store-america/ #RonPaul #SCGOP

----------


## cheeseman

is newt running for president or his father?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Newt is about to get destroyed by Paul

----------


## tfurrh

Ron made Newt scared. very scared.

----------


## freedomforever!

Just started watching...anything interesting so far?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Newt loves big federal programs.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

WTF does he think the GI bill does NOW?????

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## fisharmor

Here we go... Newt advocating socialism.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt having government taking care of society.  Got it.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Newt is about to get destroyed by Paul


I hope

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Newt: Ron Paul was wrong, because I want to cut taxes????

----------


## sevin

no rebuttal?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Newt starts to attack Paul, but then proves his point? lol..wut?

----------


## Xenliad

I thought Newt was going to attack Paul...

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

So Gingrich directly calls out Paul in order to agree with him?

Um....ok. Thanks, Newt.

----------


## bluesc

Rebuttal?!

Ron DID mention the tax cuts, Newt. $#@!.

----------


## sailingaway

> New tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...71453889773570


retweeted but if you don't put #CNNDebate in it no one will see it right now.

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah, how is that not exactly what RP just said, Newt?

----------


## kylejack

Why the hell didn't Paul demand a response to that?? He's entitled.

----------


## Lavitz

> WTF does he think the GI bill does NOW?????


Would have loved Ron to get a rebuttal and ask that.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh, btw-- Illinois... Illinois Veteran's Grant plus GI bill = tuition paid in entirety.  add in Pell Grants and MAP grants-- you don't need to work whilst in school.

----------


## Kandilynn

They should have given Paul a chance to respond when Newt challenged him.

----------


## randomname

Newt not doing too bad either. Santorum looking to have the weakest performance today

----------


## thehungarian

What exactly was Newt's point there?

----------


## low preference guy

> Are you comfortable w/ Santorum passionately using the word _disgusting?_


it reminds him of Santorum!!!

----------


## walt

This GI bill is part of the narrative and the MSNBC promo ad on the net...on college loan bs

----------


## Christopholes11

Yeah be just agreed with Paul for the most part.

----------


## axlr

So, I'm not understanding Newt's point?
Why exactly did he mention Ronnie-Boy's name?

----------


## Shane Harris

santorum wants affirmative action for veterans?

----------


## WD-NY

No need for Paul to respond. Grinch pretty much reinforced his 2 points...

----------


## kylejack

Ron voted against the post 9/11 GI Bill. Not sure why.

----------


## Patrick Henry

He just wanted to hear his voice.


> What exactly was Newt's point there?

----------


## sevin

Oh yea, I'm sure Mr. Romneycare would make repealing Obamacare his first priority. 

/sarcasm

----------


## pacelli

newt backed off, didn't attack Paul during his answer, therefore Paul doesn't get a chance to respond.

Paul therefore skipped.

Now lets see if he is skipped about the current question regarding obamacare.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Why the hell didn't Paul demand a response to that?? He's entitled.


Why? What do you say? 

Um...thanks for agreeing, Newt?

Newt got a very tepid reaction from that question, probably because they'd already heard it.

----------


## Bruno

Mitt will replace Obamacare with Romneycare

----------


## donnay

You mean you don't want Romneycare?  Romney?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> santorum wants affirmative action for veterans?


this pretty much exists anyway.  especially with federal jobs.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So Gingrich directly calls out Paul in order to agree with him?
> 
> Um....ok. Thanks, Newt.


Newt is a horny toad.

----------


## Xenliad

The moderator said rebuttals are only for negative things I guess.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What exactly was Newt's point there?


Lol!  I ask myself that question everytime he speaks.  Bait & switch.

----------


## Godmode7

Romney says different crap every day. How can anyone take this guy seriously.

----------


## sailingaway

> No need for Paul to respond. Grinch pretty much reinforced his 2 points...


but those not listening carefully will come away thinking he 'showed Ron up' because of the way he phrased it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Seemed like Newt had a Rick Perry moment. Start off by "attacking" Ron but then repeat what he just said.

----------


## madengr

The military used to be a place you could pick up skills, but raiding houses and manning checkpoints does not translate into civilian jobs too well, unless you want militarized police.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Newt is a genius!!!!!!!





Not...

----------


## Jack Bauer

NOBODY will repeal the Obamacare bill once it goes into effect.

----------


## dancjm

Ron smiling, I think he's seeing that they are all preaching his sermon!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh my gravy..

when newt speaks all i can think of it that dumb song "fire burning fire burning evacuate the dance floor"  

so much smoke.

----------


## lilymc

I loved how he introduced himself and from what I've seen so far he is doing great... (I missed some of it when I got a phone call)

still praying!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt's comedy: Keep your day job Newt... hey .. what is your day job anyway?

----------


## tuggy24g

Ron Paul better get asked about healthcare since he was a doctor??

----------


## brushfire

Romney has the track record on creating government controlled heath care, right?

He wants to repeal obamacare, and give it another crack?  No thanks Romney - take your health care and shove it up yer...

----------


## affa

> He had the question ahead of time.


no doubt.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Newt, you used to be in charge of part of that broken system.

----------


## WD-NY

damnit - Newt's point about parents will be remembered well... ugh

----------


## libertyfanatic

The average iq of the audience must be 80

----------


## moonshine5757

anyone have a livestream link?

----------


## EBounding

Uh oh, Santy throws the first bomb.

----------


## Bruno

I hate that Newt is good at laugh lines for the America $#@! Yeah public.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## jkob

lol Santorum calling Newt and Mitt out

----------


## AuH20

I wish Ron Paul had some relevant anecdotes from his time in Congress. He really never talks about his behind-the-scenes experiences in these debates.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Omg...Santorum endorsed Paul on health care!!!

----------


## Shane Harris

gingrich sure will put your kids to work. via the draft. applaud now...

----------


## axiomata

Paul's campaign should produce a plan to fix health care

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Newt is the King of platitudes.

----------


## WD-NY

Santorum better hit Newt too... just hitting Romney = FAIL

----------


## jax

damnit frothy, now romney and grinch will get 10 mins to rebuttal and ron wont get to knock this question out of the park

----------


## SeanSerritella

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Wow. Santorum actually defends Ron Paul and his electability?

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum = Bomber Man*

----------


## Indy Vidual

Romney keeps smiling when being attacked

----------


## kylejack

Wow, Frothy dropping bombs on Romney and Gingrich, calling them unelectable and leaving Ron untouched. Didn't see that coming.

----------


## Xenliad

So Santorum thinks Paul is more electable than Romney and Gingrich?

----------


## ohgodno

santorum stealing rands point on romney and gingrich

----------


## dancjm

> Omg...Santorum endorsed Paul on health care!!!

----------


## axlr

AW SNAP. FROTHY!

----------


## pen_thief

Wow, Santorum being a good little attack dog tonight.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Santorum delivering the strong right cross on Romneycare.

----------


## MJU1983

Santorum knocking Romney and Gingrich! Love it. 

#Mandates

----------


## JVParkour

Uhh ohh, what will Santorum say about Paul?

----------


## Kandilynn

Anybody live tweeting the debate? We need to get #PresidentPaul trending.

----------


## tuggy24g

> anyone have a livestream link?


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: Two people here are unelectable - Mitt and Newt*

----------


## Patrick Henry

Grinch: "I will send your kids to war!" Crowd: Insane applause!!

----------


## WIwarrior

My brain goes numb listening to Santorum.....kinda like listening to Bachman.

----------


## jsingh1022

Santorum is laying the smacketh down on Romney

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Uh Oh, Santorum is using the Obamacare question to attack Mitt, so look for the discussion to be derailed to their exchange, thus cutting down Paul's time to address the issue.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

playing wut?  foosies??

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Playing footsies with the left...lol.

----------


## Bruno

"playing footsies with the Left".  Lol

----------


## Lucille

They cut Ron out of the shot.  And again!

----------


## tuggy24g

Thank god they will ask Paul about the question fhew

----------


## kylejack

> I wish Ron Paul had some relevant anecdotes from his time in Congress. He really never talks about his behind-the-scenes experiences in these debates.


I would LOVE to see Ron bring up Gingrich backing Loughlin (Democrat who crossed over) against Ron in his Congress race.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Combination from Santorum!

----------


## Mckarnin

Santorum is kind of kicking Romney and Newt in the nuts but I hope Ron Paul can wrap it up.

----------


## EBounding

Romneycare is not a government run system people!

----------


## WD-NY

John King better follow up with Ron 

::waits for King to cut to commercial right after Romney & Grinch respond to Santorum's attacks::

----------


## Tobias2dope

yeah go frothy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Romney: Romneycare is NOT a government run system*

----------


## MJU1983

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...74167889682432




> Rick Santorum calling out faux conservative big government progressives: @MittRomney / @newtgingrich. #Mandates #CNNdebate #SCGOP

----------


## dancjm

> Thank god they will ask Paul about the question fhew


That 3 person shot is criminal!

----------


## jumpyg1258

So we have another "debate" in which you can talk about Ron Paul all you want and he doesn't get a rebuttal but if you talk about any of the other candidates, they can get as many rebuttals as they want.

----------


## cdw

Santorum just destroyed Romney and Newt

----------


## ohgodno

COMMERCIAL TIME (watch)

----------


## Bruno

Definition:  footsies is when you rub feet under the table with someone else in a sexually provacative way.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Santorum: Two people here are unelectable - Mitt and Newt*


If he adds himself to the list, he will be correct!

----------


## goldpants

Zzzzzzz...wake me when the Mitt vs Santorum powder puff match is over.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Damn it. All the time is going to get eaten up with with this back and forth.

----------


## jrice

Ron should say ILL REPLACE IT WITH NOTHING!

----------


## tuggy24g

As long as other fight with each other and Ron Paul just talks about his plains and views then we will come out as the nice guy and not the guy trying to smear other to get votes.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

why doesn't santorum straight up make solid eye contact with people when he's attacking them??  wth?

----------


## green73

Ron yet to answer...probably won't get to

----------


## mport1

At work and just joining thread.  Can somebody give me a quick recap on what has happened with Ron so far (if he has been allowed to talk)?

----------


## moonshine5757

> http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus


thank you

----------


## jkob

Frothy is owning Mitt

----------


## FA.Hayek

lets go frothy!

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Didn't Santorum try to cut Medicare? Didn't he say that in a previous debate?

----------


## ohgodno

after they get done arguing trivialities - ron will get no time…

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: Romneycare is the basis for Obamacare

Romney: I want to end Medicare at the Federal level*

----------


## WIwarrior

SHUT THE $#@! UP and let Ron speak!

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Ron should say ILL REPLACE IT WITH NOTHING!



People would see that as Ron getting rid of Health Care. We want him to emphasis the free market and how government intervention makes it expensive and unaffordable.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What the heck, they let these guys bicker all night and use all the time?

----------


## donnay

Santorum and Romney--rock 'em - sock 'em!

Dr. Paul needs to say--I can answer it get government out of the medical business!  Free Enterprise!!

----------


## Txrose4ever

Paul should be able to answer the question. Hope he does well with it.

----------


## tuggy24g

Sometimes I think that they fight with each other just so Ron Paul does not have time to speak

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron is smiling.

----------


## Marky

> Newt's comedy: Keep your day job Newt... hey .. what is your day job anyway?


Depends on how much money the special interests are offering...

----------


## Tod

Hopefully Ron will get to wrap up the health discussion in an authoritative (as a doctor) way and punctuate the subject with a degree of finality after these bozos opine.

----------


## Bruno

Is there a doctor in the house?  Let's ask HIM a health care question!

----------


## jax

i seriously despise newt. hes such a $#@!ing weasel

----------


## libertyfanatic

Gingrich accusing Santorum of saying something that he did not

----------


## jkob

Ron is so getting skipped

----------


## MJU1983

> Ron is so getting skipped


50/50

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul has the patience of Job.

----------


## AuH20

Newt would kick Obama's ass in terms of debate style scoring. I will give Newt that.

----------


## WD-NY

Wonder what Paul will say. 

So far he's been solid but I worry with so much time to think about his answer, he'll stumble around a bit..

----------


## Tiger35

Gosh even with just four of them they are screwing the Dr. on time.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Gingrich accusing Santorum of saying something that he did not


Santorum ain't done.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Wow Storm CNN John King Twitter

----------


## flightlesskiwi

whaw whaw whaw whaw.

Let the Good Doctor SPEAK

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Newt and his worn out Lincoln Douglas bs. As bad as 9-9-9.

----------


## WIwarrior

For the love of God!  This is getting turned off in about 2 minutes.

----------


## Christopholes11

Hopefully Paul can clear the air.

----------


## AdamT

> Ron is so getting skipped


It's called "Icing him out."

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Newt: I wrote a book. Go buy them. *Generic teleprompter joke*

Santorum: Newt supported Obamacare for 10 years. You can't run rings around it.*

----------


## tuggy24g

Ron Paul getting lonely hahah nice NOT

----------


## Bruno

I heard if you enter coupon code "SwingerNewt" into Amazon, you get a $2 discount on his book!

----------


## Lucille

Oh come on...  Let Ron speak already.

"The Congressman is getting lonely down here..."

;P

Woooh!   That was awesome, Ron.  Prejudiced against physicians...

----------


## Kilrain

Santorum is so effing nervous. His forehead is more shiny than I don't know what.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

John King sucks

----------


## jax

come on, shut these two up

----------


## donnay

Here we go round and round to stop Dr. Paul from answering

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Ron is so getting skipped


Are you surprised about this?

----------


## axlr

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! RON <3

----------


## sevin

> Gosh even with just four of them they are screwing the Dr. on time.


I know, I was naive enough to think he'd get a lot of time.

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Haha!

----------


## jax

hahah get em ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul!!

----------


## cajuncocoa

Awesome!!

----------


## KramerDSP

So far, Gingrich and Romney are trying to squash Santorum once and for all. They seem content with getting him out of the way and making it a three man race, as they know Paul's base is untouchable.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Ron...so awesome!!!

HE'S A DOCTOR DAMMIT!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*POW!!!*

----------


## Bruno

Excellent line, Ron!!

----------


## WIwarrior

$#@! yeah!!! GET EM RON!

----------


## KramerDSP

"Thank you. I thought you were prejuiced against doctors." LMAO

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ROFL!!

Ron-- you are the best!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

There was no government before the 60s?

----------


## thehungarian

I love Ron Paul.

----------


## nasaal

He's mad tonight.  I hate that he has to be angry, but I love seeing the results.

----------


## vechorik

I hate this RP answer -- it's the right answer, but leaves people thinking -- "I don't get anything" --- needs to toss the "not cut government assistance" in there.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

point out the big gubment supporters!!!

and where the money is coming from.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron's best debate

----------


## NC5Paul

What just happened? Following on my phone is killing me!

----------


## AuH20

> There was no government before the 60s?


involved in healthcare.

----------


## sailingaway

> I hate this RP answer -- it's the right answer, but leaves people thinking -- "I don't get anything" --- needs to toss the "not cut government assistance" in there.


yes he does.

----------


## KramerDSP

Awesome answer!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Xenliad

Ron is kicking frothy ass!

----------


## walt

Ron finally gets to talk about being a doctor...

----------


## Tod

HUGGS for RP!!!


Soooooooo Greattttttttttttttttt!!!!!!

----------


## PEnemy

Please recap last minute!!!  No TV

----------


## WD-NY

solid.

----------


## Bruno

Way to use your time, Ron!!

----------


## Indy Vidual

Ron wins!

----------


## madengr

Damn good response Ron.

----------


## Txrose4ever

Great answer. LOVED it when he wiped his head and says "whew - Thank you!" He did great on that answer!

----------


## lilymc

*YAY RON!!!!!*

----------


## amonasro

BOOOM

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron Paul got referenced....lol

----------


## EBounding

I think they hired that debate coach and a tailor. :P

----------


## Lucille

He's having a great debate, and making excellent use of his very limited time.

----------


## tfurrh

breathing easier.

----------


## Kandilynn

I think the campaign has been listening to our suggestions for the debate, because Paul is OWNING this debate right now.

----------


## Tobias2dope

YEAH RON PAUL 2012 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## RabbitMan

So he is doing well tonight! Go Ron!

----------


## Tod

Woot!


Two candidates need to get out of the race.....this is going to be good!!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Newt's smile made me santorum all over the place

----------


## WD-NY

> yes he does.


HE FINALLY TOOK YOUR ADVISE SAILING!

----------


## axiomata

Well I'm happy to admit I was wrong.  They did give him some time on that health care question.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was a great answer. Dr. Paul framed the problem in economics and it's impossible for Republicans to object to that.

----------


## Muwahid

ron smacked those three bozos

----------


## AuH20

Why can't Ron answer like that on foreign policy? Wow. he was composed and clear.

----------


## dancjm

Ron is OWNING!!!

"troops in Korea since the Korean War", "troops in Japan since WWII", "thats a subsidy to these countries!"

Well said. Amen.

----------


## dctg44

HAHA frothy didnt get to respond!

----------


## donnay

Woo Hoo!!!!  Dr. Paul spoke wonderfully!!!!!   He deserves +50 reps!

----------


## JordanL

> What just happened? Following on my phone is killing me!


Ron finally got to speak, and made a big deal out of sighing and wiping his eyebrow before saying, "I thought for a moment there you were prejudice against doctors. A doctor who served in the military."

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Next Round: Newt vs Mitt on tax returns*

----------


## MJU1983

> Please recap last minute!!!  No TV

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

HE NAILED IT!!!

Lets keep this going!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the programs are going to end because we are going bankrupt and runaway inflation will cause our checks to bounce.

can't have cradle to grave care.. can't have world's policemen mentality.

FTW.

but probably went woosh over joe plumber's head.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> HAHA frothy didnt get to respond!


LOL

----------


## kill the banks

beauty

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

I wish he would have wrapped that up saying "if you don't elect me to lead the fight against this runaway spending." He sounded too fatalistic, IMO.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Ron's doing great so far

----------


## bluesc

Ron is kicking ass . 

He needs to talk more specifically about his plan though.

NO cuts to medicare, block grant Medicaid to states, NO cuts to SS.

----------


## nowwearefree

it is good that he is mentioning japan and korea, because they are lss controversial
i think he did great

----------


## coffeewithgames

COME ON RP! Mention you never took Medicare or Medicaid payments from patients, but did it for free. "Protect the seniors, protect the families, protect this nation. That's what I will do."

----------


## donnay

WE LOVE YOU, DR. PAUL!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

My three week old little boy is cuddled up on my chest, and I swear he just gave an approving smile of Ron's last response!

----------


## Pyruuub

Brilliant.  We can't afford it.  Period.

----------


## chipvogel

> Hopefully Ron will get to wrap up the health discussion in an authoritative (as a doctor) way and punctuate the subject with a degree of finality after these bozos opine.


and thats just what happened...good job

hope some more

----------


## Drex

Ron is doing great!

----------


## Brett85

Ron did a much better job of explaining his foreign policy views, but I'm still not convinced that it's a good idea for Ron to bring up foreign policy issues when he's not actually asked about it.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Yea, Ron drove it home nicely there and thumped Frothy so well for calling out Newt and Mitt and making him look bad in the process lmao. If we can avoid talking about the damn FP tonight, this will be a great debate!

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron just crushed it!  Way different vibe tonight..very good so far!

----------


## FancyJules

He is hitting this one out of the park!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Ron go!

----------


## Miss Annie

> Ron is kicking ass . 
> 
> He needs to talk more specifically about his plan though.
> 
> NO cuts to medicare, block grant Medicaid to states, NO cuts to SS.


This, exactly!

----------


## goldpants

Anyone else find the flasher looking dude in the tan trench coat more interesting than Santorumand Mitt?

----------


## tuggy24g

> Please recap last minute!!!  No TV


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## Standing Liberty

Ron Paul nailed that one. Tied it all in.

----------


## liveandletlive

> Ron is kicking ass . 
> 
> He needs to talk more specifically about his plan though.
> 
> NO cuts to medicare, block grant Medicaid to states, NO cuts to SS.


Would be nice of Ron got those points on a single piece of paper before every debate LOL

----------


## TurkishMarch

There is only one man on this stage tonight who sees the big picture, and his last name is Paul.  His first name, of course, is President.

----------


## NoPants

> Newt's smile made me santorum all over the place


This comment made me cringe.

----------


## Tod

#*PresidentRonPaul* nails it on health care, mops the Santorum off the stage over Medicare Prescription Drugs Big Gov't.  #*CNNDebate*

----------


## Indy Vidual

No commercials?

----------


## SilentBull

Laura Ingrahm on Twitter: Paul right on health care...the doctor is IN!

----------


## AngryCanadian

Wow No questions on SOPA????? Tweet  John King on about that!!

----------


## HeyArchie

Ron is kicking ass tonight.  I hope he keeps up this energy through the whole thing and hits homeruns come foreign policy time!

----------


## thoughtomator

dunno about the rest of you, but I am as excited as ever seeing Ron Paul in total command of this debate

----------


## liveandletlive

> Ron is kicking ass . 
> 
> He needs to talk more specifically about his plan though.
> 
> NO cuts to medicare, block grant Medicaid to states, NO cuts to SS.


Would be nice of Ron got those points on a single piece of paper before every debate LOL

----------


## AuH20

> Ron did a much better job of explaining his foreign policy views, but I'm still not convinced that it's a good idea for Ron to bring up foreign policy issues when he's not actually asked about it.


Yes, he dilutes his answers by cramming everything together.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> it is good that he is mentioning japan and korea, because they are lss controversial
> i think he did great


my thoughts when he mentioned them

----------


## sailingaway

> Why can't Ron answer like that on foreign policy? Wow. he was composed and clear.


He was pissed. get him pissed on foreign policy.

----------


## jax

> Ron just crushed it!  Way different vibe tonight..very good so far!


which is proof fox stacked the house with their own people

----------


## JPriest91

I like CNN debates much better. Sure they're establishment shills, but at least the realize there are tons of rabid RP fans out here who demand fair treatment. UNlike fox

----------


## pen_thief

> My three week old little boy is cuddled up on my chest, and I swear he just gave an approving smile of Ron's last response!


awwww

----------


## PursuePeace

> There is only one man on this stage tonight who sees the big picture, and his last name is Paul.  His first name, of course, is President.


Nice first post..

----------


## green73

> Please recap last minute!!!  No TV

----------


## Tiger35

He's throwing rocks tonight!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> My three week old little boy is cuddled up on my chest, and I swear he just gave an approving smile of Ron's last response!


Sounds like you have a very smart little boy there!!

----------


## tuggy24g

> HAHA frothy didnt get to respond!


Just like we could not when Newt attacked/agreed to us

----------


## donnay

> My three week old little boy is cuddled up on my chest, and I swear he just gave an approving smile of Ron's last response!


Awwww!  That is precious!

----------


## kill the banks

> There is only one man on this stage tonight who sees the big picture, and his last name is Paul.  His first name, of course, is President.


Welcome

----------


## libertskee

Ron Paul. G status circa 1935.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

If needed
A good feed

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1

----------


## Banksy

Ron is doing great tonight.  Seems like they're trying to drive home the Romney vs. Gingrich narrative though.  They can't beat Obama though, only RP can or should beat Obama

----------


## Celes

> This comment made me cringe.


ahahahaha
Go Ron this is much better. I'm a little bit scared that Ron is being treated halfway fairly tonight... like somethin's comin

----------


## Bruno

Santorum's eyerolling and frowning are childish

----------


## WIwarrior

> Ron did a much better job of explaining his foreign policy views,* but I'm still not convinced that it's a good idea for Ron to bring up foreign policy issues when he's not actually asked* about it.


I like it..It is proactive and it gets the FP issue out on Ron's terms.  It is plain smart.

----------


## K466

Ron Paul really nailed that answer! Love it!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh, santo... we KNOW what you are going to say...

kill 'em all and let gawd sort 'em out.

----------


## sailingaway

> There is only one man on this stage tonight who sees the big picture, and his last name is Paul.  His first name, of course, is President.


welcome to the forums!

----------


## donnay

Or skeletons in their closets like most of them have

----------


## kylejack

STINKEYE!

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: Newt is an arrogant SOB. Newt doesn't have cogent thoughts.*

----------


## jkob

Gingrich finished above Santorum in New Hampshire actually

----------


## TurkishMarch

Thanks for the welcomes.

----------


## dancjm

Santy Loves Newt.

----------


## donnay

Yes he (Santorum) should get out of the race!

----------


## Jack Bauer

> STINKEYE!


Ace!

----------


## brushfire

LOL - Frrrothy...

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

Santorum is bloodying Gingrich, then gives him the ol' "bless his heart, I love him" lol.

----------


## bronxboy10

I hear Ron Paul chuckling at what Frothy is saying!

----------


## Indy Vidual

Frothy is solid?

----------


## green73



----------


## FreedomHorn

I don't get the biggest applause lines here. LMFAO!

----------


## cajuncocoa

I love it when Frothy and Newtie beat up on each other!! LOL

----------


## Celes

> STINKEYE!


Hahaha they always look like they're too dumb to understand what he is saying

----------


## Crotale

> Mitt:  "I heard Ron talking about 'crony capitalism', that seems bad, now I'm against it, too!"


Lol, tweeting that

----------


## WD-NY

hmmm... wonder what Ron will say if this question gets turned to him.

----------


## AuH20

Ron Paul needs to cut Newt down to size. He was in congress with Newt! Take out the hammer to this braggart!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Newt got rid of the soviet union

----------


## pen_thief

I heard Ron laughing at Santorum's "These are not cogent thoughts." (Re: Gingrich)

LOL

----------


## bunklocoempire

Gore invented internet and Gingrich everything else.

----------


## MJU1983

> 


I *love* that Drudge has this pic up.

----------


## NoPants

> My three week old little boy is cuddled up on my chest, and I swear he just gave an approving smile of Ron's last response!


Outstanding! He must be very smart.

----------


## sailingaway

> LOL - Frrrothy...


stop this. Use his name.

----------


## coffeewithgames

RP should step in on this. "Newt and Rick need to drop out now. They can't even get on the ballots, how are they going to beat Obama?"

----------


## parkway3000

Newt looks like chucky. Fat basted.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

newt "big big big grandiose gubment"

----------


## Bruno

Newt leaves out how he was smoking cigars and drinking whiskey in the White House with Clinton, swapping stories about the women they were cheating on their wives with.  He somehow left that whole part out of his "I did this and that in Congress" speech.

----------


## JoshS

I hate listening to Newt. Like actually _hate._

And I really don't use that word.

----------


## musicmax

Any feeds that don't need Flash?  I'm on an iPhone on an airplane after doing 3 days of phone banking in SC!

----------


## WD-NY

Santorum FTW! 

lol

----------


## dancjm

Newt invented the internet.

----------


## tremendoustie

How about this: I don't want the president to be embarking on grandiose projects period. In fact, that's the opposite of what I want a president to do.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Newt invented the internet.


and identified global climate change.

----------


## Mister Grieves

Ron's the only one talking about relevant issues and not fighting like a child in a sandbox.

----------


## MJU1983

Is Santorum about to cry?

----------


## donnay

> Newt leaves out how he was smoking cigars and drinking whiskey in the White House with Clinton, swapping stories about the women they were cheating on their wives with.  He somehow left that whole part out of his "I did this and that in Congress" speech.


Hmm...I wonder what Newt did with his cigars?  Ewwwwwww

----------


## jkob

Santorum is destroying Newt wow

----------


## tfurrh

Ron Paul is on....prepare for the black out.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> How about this: I don't want the president to be embarking on grandiose projects period. In fact, that's the opposite of what I want a president to do.


plus rep

----------


## madengr

I'm glad Santorum is tearing newt a new $#@!.

----------


## redmod79

these debates are childish

----------


## tremendoustie

So .... you knew about it too Rick?

----------


## parkway3000

My man Ron was voted the most conservative you fake ass conservative m'fers!

----------


## bluesc

Go Santorum!

----------


## jax

O LAWD frothy just destroyed newt

----------


## PierzStyx

I'll give Frothy this, his ability to debate has gotten alot better in the last year. He is kicking The Grinch in the nuts.

----------


## cdw

WOW Newt just got owned.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Santorum is pwning Newt and Mitt.

----------


## dancjm

> Is Santorum about to cry?


He always looks like he is about to cry lol

----------


## tuggy24g

Bla bla bla bla bla when are we going to talk about something else ugg???

----------


## donnay

Newt goes on like he discovered America.

----------


## amonasro

Sanatorium just boot stomped Newt

----------


## axlr

Santorum...oh....my....god

----------


## Chieppa1

I'm cool with Santorum attacking Newt on this.

----------


## JVParkour

Santorum is tearing Newt up. This election is going to drag out forever with all 4 of the candidates.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Santorum is beating the Santorum out of Newt.

EDIT: And Romney is beating the Santorum out of Romney. Sweet.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron's outside sleeping

----------


## WIwarrior

> Newt invented the internet.


I thought Newt INVADED the internet and is now occupying it.

----------


## green73

I see it's going to be a back-n-forth show all night between the crooks with Paul getting a bone every so often

----------


## NoPants

> Frothy is solid?


I love him being the attack dog. He's never going to be president, Obama would kill him, but let him bring all the negatives of the other candidates to the surface. It works both ways. It help him and hurts him. Santorum gets all over everyone but Ron Paul who comes out clean.

----------


## TurkishMarch

I think Frothy, Newt, and Romney deliberately attack each other to prevent Paul from getting more time.  Maybe they're also afraid of getting pwned by him?

----------


## Patrick Henry

How can anybody listen to this pompous arse?

----------


## ohgodno

> Ron's outside sleeping


in the parking garage

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is a Newt rebel like a McCain maverick?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Santorum just curb stomped newt.

----------


## Tobias2dope

GO RON PAUL 2012 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SO GLAD THEY ARE IGNORING HIM SO THEY CAN TEAR THE HELL OUT OF EACH OTHER AND RON LOOKS GOOD IN COMPARISON.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gravik

Can't wait till those two goons drop out and then it's a Paul/Romney debate.

----------


## FancyJules

Santorum came prepared O.o

Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## donnay

Ronald "ERNEST" Paul!

*No One But Paul!!!!*

----------


## Godmode7

Gotta love the screen shots just showing three people on the stage! WTF

----------


## Kords21

Did Newt run over Santorum's dog? Santorum is really going after him

----------


## Warmon

Ron should point out to these bozo's that they got all the plans, claim they can execute them, but can't even get on the ballot in Virginia.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I thought Newt INVADED the internet and is now occupying it.


newt ATE the internet and it's now stuck in his colon.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> I heard if you enter coupon code "SwingerNewt" into Amazon, you get a $2 discount on his book!


ROFLMAO!  I still can't believe he is openly flaunting that lifestyle.

----------


## TurkishMarch

> He always looks like he is about to cry lol


Agreed!

----------


## jax

lol romney just stole slick ricks talking point

----------


## AdamT

Is Ron even on the stage? All CNN shows is tri shots of the hacks.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Romney lived in the streets man.

----------


## bluesc

Mitt is *from the streets*

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow. Romney.

----------


## parocks

> Santorum is destroying Newt wow


this

----------


## tuggy24g

OMG Ron Paul not a good knock wow!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney sucking up again?

----------


## asurfaholic

Romney - from the streets yo

----------


## Schiff_FTW

Mitt Romney is from the streets

----------


## jax

romney with yet another rp shoutout

----------


## anaconda

This time Ron's blackout is working to his advantage. It's a circular firing squad among Newt, Frothy, and Mittens. Ron's infrequent responses are wonderful and leave people wanting for more. Meanwhile everyone has to watch this petty bickering among the others.

----------


## fisharmor

CNN is intentionally shooting the other three next to each other, leaving Paul out of the shots.

----------


## AuH20

Santorum just jumped into his Mitsubishi Zero and has plotted a course for the USS Gingrich.

----------


## FancyJules

> Santorum just curb stomped newt.


Exactly what I thought hahaha

----------


## wgadget

I don't like how they cut Ron off from the picture.

----------


## Xenliad

Romney shout out to Paul, girl in audience screams YEAH!

----------


## MJU1983

Romney - gives a shout out to Ron Paul.

----------


## jkob

Santorum is a good debater when he isn't talking about social issues or foreign policy

----------


## happyphilter

"YEAHHHHHHHAAAAA"

----------


## redmod79

why is this on tv?  why????

----------


## amonasro

I just heard a blood curdling scream from the audience.

----------


## samsung1

Mitt said birthing swuite

----------


## TomtheTinker

These angles are pissing me off.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Romney: Send me or Ron to Washington. Oops I forgot the question.*

----------


## freedomforever!

Whoah - hear that RP supporter scream?

----------


## Christopholes11

Mitt didn't live on asphalt streets, he lived on golden ones...  Nice shout out to Paul by the way.

----------


## Lord Xar

From all this "santorum love" seems Ron Isn't getting any air time... what gives.

I don't want Frothy to tear Newt down, I want RON TO DO IT!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Romney has an "OOPS!" moment!

----------


## SeanSerritella

Can you imagine if there were more candidates on stage? Ron would never be getting asked questions. Thank god Perry dropped out.

----------


## ohgodno

the freaking mittens stutter is hilarious

----------


## libertskee

Newts sword is sharpened. As evil as he is hes got skills.

----------


## vechorik

Love the Romney  "oops moment" -- that's how it will be portrayed.

----------


## Okie RP fan

What just happened with Mitt, Ron, and Newt?

----------


## Chieppa1

Nice move by Romney.

----------


## tfurrh

> Newt invented the *Donut*.


agreed

----------


## TER

Did Romney just have a seizure?

----------


## cajuncocoa

anyone seen Ron Paul lately?

----------


## Tod

Romney is hard to listen to.  He has a lousy speaking voice.

----------


## mczerone

> Ron's the only one talking about relevant issues and not fighting like a child in a sandbox.


And every story tomorrow will be about the fighting.  That gets ratings, gets listeners, gets voters.  I wish Ron would do a little more "fighting", calling the candidates and voters out on what they'll get if they don't vote for him, then telling them what they'll get if he wins.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Mitt is *from the streets*


Just one.... Wall street.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Romney: Reagan called Newt stupid.*

----------


## WIwarrior

wow this is such a joke....the fake is seeping through my TV.

----------


## freneticentropy

Mitt's from the streets, dawg.  He's a hustla, slangin dem rocks and pimpin' dem hoez.

----------


## coffeewithgames

Seriously, who the crap screeches like that? Seriously?

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Romney lived in the streets man.


Or above them. Or behind a locked gate. 

Wow there's a Paul supporter in the crowd that has a terrific set of lungs.

What the deuce has happened here? Romney is bumbling, Gingrich is getting killed, Santorum has gone rabid...this doesn't seem like it could go better.

That's my stream of consciousness for the last 30 seconds.

----------


## wgadget

LOL at Romney putting Newt in his place vis a vis REAGAN.

----------


## Brett85

You can't even tell that Ron is on the stage.

----------


## Cabal

WTF? Romney is trying to get RP to be his VP... or vice versa?

----------


## Tobias2dope

Yes tear each other up.

----------


## green73



----------


## anaconda

This CNN tactic of asking the candidate to respond to one of the other's recent derogatory statements about them ensures extended back and forth rebuttals all night long and the freeze out of Ron Paul.

----------


## tuggy24g

> Romney - from the streets yo


Biggest joke I heard from him!!

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

> Mitt's from the streets, dawg.  He's a hustla, slangin dem rocks and pimpin' dem hoez.


Merging businesses...like a pimp.

----------


## NoPants

> Romney - from the streets yo


Who let the dogs out???

----------


## PierzStyx

Man, Romney has been really kissing our arse these last few debates. He really sees the writing on the wall. He knows he needs us. Not that it'll work.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ummm...  wow.  "you did better under our rulezz"

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Welcome to the new forum members on this thread tonight!  Please stick around!

----------


## Lucille

> I see it's going to be a back-n-forth show all night between the crooks with Paul getting a bone every so often


They also cut Ron out of the shot all the time.  It's often just the three stooges.

What happened there with Mitt?  What did he say?  Three men up there, and Dr. Paul and something about birthing rooms?  Wha...?

----------


## FancyJules

Ron Paul is a doctor...what?


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  HHHHHHHH

----------


## wgadget

Mitt is playing insider vs. outsider and calling Newt an insider. LOL

----------


## bunklocoempire

Did anything *bad* ever happen when Newt was whipping?

----------


## Standing Liberty

What is it with these guys always bringing up thier Dads.
RP is the only one his own man.

----------


## Celes

> Whoah - hear that RP supporter scream?


She knows we're just dying for a fellow supporter to shout for us

----------


## NC5Paul

Blackout is on, I presume?

----------


## kylejack

Almost seems calculated the way Romney praises Paul.

----------


## dancjm

Frankly Ron is doing well to stay out of this circus. I hope next time he speaks he reminds the American people that there are serious issues that need to be discussed.

----------


## RonPaulRules

im from the streets!

----------


## jumpyg1258

zzz...

----------


## tfurrh

I betRon Paul did so good, they were told to black him out.

----------


## fisharmor

New rule: drink every time Romney stutters.

----------


## wgadget

I like hearing Ron laugh.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> im from the streets!


Yo.

----------


## Lucille

I don;t talk to lobbyists.

WIN

----------


## dctg44

LIKE A BOSS!!!

----------


## tuggy24g

knocked another one out of the park!!

----------


## amonasro

I DON'T TALK TO LOBBYISTS

----------


## green73

Owned it

----------


## jax

nice applause for ron

----------


## tangowhiskeykilo

Paul is tearing it up!!!! "I don't even talk to lobbyist"

----------


## donnay

YES!  I do not talk to lobbyists!

----------


## dancjm

Nah, no need for my tax returns to come out, I'm incorruptable remember?!

LEGEND!

----------


## Barrex

> 


Copyright infridgement of my post that was copyright infringing some other page 


Ron is doing great but he is silenced.

----------


## wgadget

Ron doesn't even talk to lobbyists...YEAH, BUDDY!

----------


## Lord Xar

You guys arent' getting it.... .. the ONLY reason newt rose in the polls is because of his debate performance..... Froth is cutting off that support to himself, thus bringing Newt down - allowing Mitt to win.. WIth the support thus gained, Santorum will beat out Ron for 3rd. Get with it guys. 
phukkkkk.

Ron Needs to decisively take out santorum and/or Newt HARD!! He NEEDS THOSE VOTES..... The S.C electorate has proven to be easily manuevered by the antics.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron should of talked more. He has like unlimited time and he talks for 20 seconds. WTF.

----------


## Pyruuub

BOSS.

----------


## low preference guy

> Ron did a much better job of explaining his foreign policy views, but I'm still not convinced that it's a good idea for Ron to bring up foreign policy issues when he's not actually asked about it.


foreign policy is inseparable from RP's health care plan. you should know that by now.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Meh, Ron if you've got nothing to hide, you should show them to make the Public happy.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

romney OWNED the streets.




> Or above them. Or behind a locked gate. 
> 
> Wow there's a Paul supporter in the crowd that has a terrific set of lungs.
> 
> What the deuce has happened here? Romney is bumbling, Gingrich is getting killed, Santorum has gone rabid...this doesn't seem like it could go better.
> 
> That's my stream of consciousness for the last 30 seconds.

----------


## bsi

stuttering mitt

----------


## ohgodno

he's killing it tonight - coming out unscathed… so far

----------


## FancyJules

Ron laughing = good

makes him seem more likable

Romney from da hood bros

----------


## opinionatedfool

> WTF? Romney is trying to get RP to be his VP... or vice versa?


He's playing politics. He wants to make sure he doesn't tick off the "No One But Paul" group.

----------


## PursuePeace

haha! good job, Ron!

----------


## Clem Kadiddlehopper

I love Ron Paul to death, but I'm sick of RP not fighting for his share of time. People aren't going to vote for RP if they don't get to hear from him. The media sure isn't going to help him.

----------


## Lavitz

Nice way to turn that non-issue for Ron into a positive.

----------


## skytoucher

no one really cares about my returns lol

----------


## parkway3000

My boy Ron is squeaky clean fools! He is so humble!

----------


## Paulatized

> stop this. Use his name.


Thanks for being a voice of reason.

----------


## Celes

> Frankly Ron is doing well to stay out of this circus. I hope next time he speaks he reminds the American people that there are serious issues that need to be discussed.


Totally agreed. Double edge sword, no time, but hopefully the people just see them tearing each other apart and Ron Paul being the only one on actual issues!

----------


## FA.Hayek

lets go ron!

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul is having a great debate night, glad we can most all finally agree.  Maybe missed an opportunity or two to say something somebody wishes he would have said, but overall, HOME RUN!

----------


## ohgodno

s s s tt utter sssstutter uhh stutter

----------


## PierzStyx

> Meh, Ron if you've got nothing to hide, you should show them to make the Public happy.


Most of them already are. they're literally a matter of Congressional record.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Mitt: Just wait till I compensate my taxes this year.*

----------


## Schiff_FTW

Stewart is going to have a field day with this one

----------


## hammy

Romney can pay all the compliments in the world to Ron. He can go drink swamp water if he thinks I'll ever vote for him.

----------


## parocks

> From all this "santorum love" seems Ron Isn't getting any air time... what gives.
> 
> I don't want Santorum to tear Newt down, I want RON TO DO IT!!!


Well, that might be enjoyable, but it might actually be better if Rick tears Newt down.  Typically, the voters don't go directly from the guy being attacked to the guy doing the attacking.

----------


## Brett85

Mitt isn't doing very well.  He's stuttering more than usual.

----------


## Shane Harris

ron needs to say he turned down his congressional pension and will take a presidential salary of 39k

----------


## Lord Xar

SOMEONE tweat WEAD to have RON FIGHT FOR MORE TIME!!!! arghhhh..

----------


## brushfire

LOL - I'll show you my drivers license after I take this baby for a spin - Mitt

----------


## ONUV

gingrich values eh?

----------


## ohgodno

> Ron Paul is having a great debate night, glad we can most all finally agree.  Maybe missed an opportunity or two to say something somebody wishes he would have said, but overall, HOME RUN!


yeah - i'd rather he not attack them DIRECTLY - but rather how he's doing it indirectly

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Ron should point out to these bozo's that they got all the plans, claim they can execute them, but can't even get on the ballot in Virginia.




funny!

----------


## parkway3000

Romney you punk release your $#@!!

----------


## dancjm

HAHAHAHA

Santorum, what a fool!

----------


## donnay

End the IRS then!!!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Originally Posted by Warmon  
Ron should point out to these bozo's that they got all the plans, claim they can execute them, but can't even get on the ballot in Virginia.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Santo "it was painful writing the (income tax) check"

Ron:  "i want to make them less painful, i want to make them ZERO"

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> yeah - i'd rather he not attack them DIRECTLY - but rather how he's doing it indirectly


Yep...no direction = no rebuttle opportunity.

----------


## PeteinLA

Hmmm, I see we're covering all the big issues tonight.

----------


## green73

hiss hisssssss  (love it)

----------


## dancjm

Wow, they are all making themselves look terrible over these tax returns.

----------


## PierzStyx

Mitt dyed his hair. Its darker today then it was in NH. A LOT less gray.

----------


## fisharmor

Nice!  Boo that joker!

----------


## WIwarrior

LOL! Romney not loking good at all!

----------


## wgadget

Will Mitt have to get the old IRS forms from the Cayman Islands?

----------


## Tobias2dope

everyone hates Zomney yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tinnuhana

Quick list of Ron's best points? I just got throught with a class and came in just now.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Mitt is tap dancing as fast as he can. LOL!

----------


## FancyJules

> I love Ron Paul to death, but I'm sick of RP not fighting for his share of time. People aren't going to vote for RP if they don't get to hear from him. The media sure isn't going to help him.


he's answering every question he gets very well and it's a good idea to stay out of this fire. ron does well talking about the ISSUES...not about stupid things like romney's tax returns

----------


## Cabal

Santorum does his own taxes on his own computer at home, but "couldn't tell ya" what his tax rate was or how much he had to pay.... uh huh...

----------


## parkway3000

what do u have to hide man?

----------


## donnay

I am not going to apologize for being a Corporate raider...and tearing families lives.

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Mitt: I didn't inherit money from my parents.*

----------


## dmitchell

I stutter from time to time, and it isn't particularly funny. If you find it funny, (a) you're an $#@!, and (b) keep it to yourself.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Quick list of Ron's best points? I just got throught with a class and came in just now.


All of them, he's killing it!!

- ML

----------


## ohgodno

> Mitt dyed his hair. Its darker today then it was in NH. A LOT less gray.


I noticed that too

----------


## cajuncocoa

Mitt's stuttering is driving me nuts.

----------


## bsi

i ii i iii aaaah   the democrats are a aaaaa after me oo baaaaaaaamaa i  i i i can take him dd  dd down

----------


## Bruno

Hard to rank all 17 debates, but aside from the first question, I'd give this one higher ranks due to the format.  John King is doing a better job moderating than I expected, and better than previous debate moderators.

----------


## Mckarnin

I am enjoying this debate. Kind of rowdy and fun. Also, mittens has been sounding a little more flustered although he is still pooping out the waving flag and teary eyed eagle statements at the end of each response.

----------


## AuH20

Romney answered that well. The whole personal income attacks are very low IMHO.

----------


## Xenliad

So far I actually think Ron wins the debate, Rick 2nd, Newt 3rd, Mitt 4th.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

willard:  "i can talk to obombya about how the free economy works"

HAHAHAHAHA ROFL

----------


## Indy Vidual

Romney makes a really good *fake* libertarian speech.

----------


## sevin

How much time has Paul gotten compared to the others? This is BS.

----------


## Shane Harris

well mitt is needless to say better than the grinch and santorum in my opinion.

----------


## runamuck

Ron needs to steal the show soon or risk fading into the limelight of this debate

----------


## Tinnuhana

Ron needs to tlak about income tax and relieving these guys' stress with tax time

----------


## amonasro

Question about Apple

----------


## bronxboy10

Apple! Ron: BRING UP SOPA

----------


## ohgodno

> How much time has Paul gotten compared to the others? This is BS.


I'll take quality over quantity when he's on like he is tonight.

----------


## jkob

How was George Romney eligible to be president if he was born in Mexico?

----------


## bluesc

> Hard to rank all 17 debates, but aside from the first question, I'd give this one higher ranks due to the format.  John King is doing a better job moderating than I expected, and better than previous debate moderators.


True. Wait for the foreign policy segment though.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Kill the Chinese?  You know you want to Rick.  Awful tempting eh ricky?

----------


## Patrick Henry

hmmmm. good point!


> How was George Romney eligible to be president if he was born in Mexico?

----------


## walt

lamest question ever to Santorum

----------


## Tod

*PublicPolicyPolling*                   Newt maintained his lead in our South Carolina polling today. Full results when the debate's over

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Tweeting about Ron Paul's incorruptibility is fun:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/status/160181049572343808

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...80523090706433

----------


## Jack Bauer

> So far I actually think Ron wins the debate, Rick 2nd, Newt 3rd, Mitt 4th.


1. Rick
2. Ron
3. Newt
4. Mitt

----------


## AuH20

Romney isn't a bad guy. He's just too status quo for this country, given the dire state it's in.

----------


## opinionatedfool

Everyone is making such good one liners, I've been stealing them and putting them on Twitter Trying to spread Ron Paul stuff as quickly as possible on #CNNDebate. There are a lot of people on there.

----------


## JoshS

Ron needs to realize he needs to start making big stands.

Differentiate himself, come out big. With visionary ideas for the county, if he just did this, he'd win.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> well mitt is needless to say better than the grinch and santorum in my opinion.


It is all an act...

----------


## MJU1983

Rick - I'm at home, in my home, on my couch in my home, typing on my apple macbook which is also in my home.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Glad he's doing well. I only heard him speak once about his tax returns

----------


## FancyJules

Ron needs to bring up SOPA/PIPA! It will really help him imo

----------


## parkway3000

shut the $#@! up rick

----------


## fisharmor

> Quick list of Ron's best points? I just got throught with a class and came in just now.


I'm the only vet,
the people of SC have to decide about the ex-wife interview (but I've been married 54 years),
We can take care of people dependent on socialized medicine if we bring the troops home,
I have no plans to offer my tax returns. I don't know who would want to see them, because I don't even talk to lobbyists

----------


## AdamT

LOL Ron looks like he's working on a new book, scribbling behind the podium. Might as well make good use of his time since he's being ignored.

----------


## tuggy24g

Ron Paul talking yes

----------


## walt

> How was George Romney eligible to be president if he was born in Mexico?


this^

----------


## Tinnuhana

I want to hear about the Austrian busniess cycle..come on!

----------


## wgadget

So are there no time limits, red lights, yellow lights, buzzers, nothing?

----------


## Bruno

> True. Wait for the foreign policy segment though.


Less "gotcha" questions aside from the first, so I will cross my fingers and toes and hope for the best.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh yes! Ron Paul is laying down the truth a mile wide!

----------


## FancyJules

No, Ron, don't try to explain economic theory to these sheep!

----------


## Bruno

> So are there no time limits, red lights, yellow lights, buzzers, nothing?


No, and if done fairly, this is best anyway.  Let a candidate come to their conclusion of their statement naturally.

----------


## axlr

Not Ron's best answer.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Serenity now Santorum, serenity now.

----------


## wgadget

Nice. A libertarian-minded debate.  : )

----------


## green73

I think a lot of that went over peoples heads

----------


## Varin

To long, to complex.

----------


## bluesc

Not a great answer.

----------


## randomname

ughh. all over the map

----------


## PierzStyx

Not that I ever doubted it but its still good to hear the Doctor support "right to work" bills.

----------


## Xenliad

> Not Ron's best answer.


The crowd still liked it.

----------


## Cabal

Ron Paul just took everyone to economics school.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Pledges are for highschool kids.  (no offense to younger Paultriots)

----------


## jkob

SOPA QUESTION

watch em skip Ron

----------


## fisharmor

I think he got the people a little bit more educated with that answer.

----------


## Christopholes11

SOPA!

----------


## Tunink

It was a good answer.

----------


## brushfire

POPCORN!!  Sopaaaa

----------


## jax

oh please let ron answer the sopa question

----------


## dancjm

SOPA!

----------


## tuggy24g

Great Sopa question!! They better ask Ron Paul!!!

----------


## garyallen59

quit whining it was a great answer! no need to rile the trolls up.

----------


## parocks

Ron should lay off Santorum a bit.  That exchange didn't go that well.

----------


## amonasro

What? It was a great answer!

----------


## libertyfanatic

They'll skip Ron

----------


## cajuncocoa

He made some good points in there, but yeah he did kinda jump all over the map with it.

----------


## jkob

hahaha booing SOPA

----------


## WIwarrior

Ron spoke over everyones head....only Ron Paul supporters understood what he was saying.

----------


## Xenliad

The crowd boos SOPA.

----------


## runamuck

They'll skip Ron on SOPA

----------


## bunklocoempire

Dodge you reptilian gas bag.

----------


## jax

ron just made me see a completely other side of the china issue. damn

----------


## Lavitz

Newt admitting he's deciding which group he should pander to.

----------


## tremendoustie

All over the map, but right on every point, and quite insightful.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Here's SOPA. They won't ask Ron about it.

----------


## NoPants

That answer may have been hard to follow for some, but I think it made good points and people clearly see that Ron Paul knows everything about economics and world trade. It make him look smart and many will just say, "He sure understands that better than me." But I could be wrong.

----------


## MJU1983

> Ron spoke over everyones head....only Ron Paul supporters understood what he was saying.


Perhaps...that was graduate school, we need grade school (unfortunately).

----------


## jax

PLEASE RON JUMP IN ON SOPA

----------


## RonPaulFever

Newt is such a liar and a fraud.  How do people not see through this guy?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Crap. Newt practically stole Dr. Paul's answer.

----------


## madengr

Does anyone believe these guys on SOPA?

----------


## jkob

Of course everyone is against SOPA/PIPA

----------


## bunklocoempire

> ron just made me see a completely other side of the china issue. damn


Lol!  Yeah, he tends to do that.

----------


## anaconda

Newt "favors freedom?"

----------


## flightlesskiwi

but, newt, you want to have our government preemptively bomb brown people halfway around the world.

niiiiiiiiiice.

----------


## Lavitz

> That answer may have been hard to follow for some, but I think it made good points and people clearly see that Ron Paul knows everything about economics and world trade. It make him look smart and many will just say, "He sure understands that better than me." But I could be wrong.


I thought the same thing. Hope we're both right

----------


## wgadget

Ron's lawsuit comes to mind. He did it right.

----------


## sevin

Other than Paul, none of these jerks care about SOPA. They're just saying what they think the audience wants to hear.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> I don;t talk to lobbyists.
> 
> WIN


Okay, so why not release his tax returns? It's hard to go after Mitt for it if Paul hasn't either...

----------


## FancyJules

> ughh. all over the map


??? Why would you say that and why is Huntsman your picture?

----------


## tremendoustie

> That answer may have been hard to follow for some, but I think it made good points and people clearly see that Ron Paul knows everything about economics and world trade. It make him look smart and many will just say, "He sure understands that better than me." But I could be wrong.


I agree.

----------


## Tim724

RE SOPA, he should mention that his son has promised to filibuster it

----------


## PursuePeace

> PLEASE RON JUMP IN ON SOPA


Yes. He has to jump in if they don't go to him.

----------


## bsi

im glad they are all against sopa

----------


## Mckarnin

I hope Ron brings up NDAA too.

----------


## Expatriate

Newt: I believe in freedom, except to ingest certain plants that I myself used.

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL at these candidates pretending that they were against SOPA.

----------


## tuggy24g

They are not saying they would not repeal it. They give me the idea that they would rewrite it in another way!

----------


## JoshS

PLEASE notice "as written", both Newt and Romney said this.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Romney is pretty much nailing the SOPA question.  Here comes Paul

----------


## Bruno

They're all going to "stand for freedom" now.  

Ron saying, "I was the first!!"  Woot!

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Okay, so why not release his tax returns? It's hard to go after Mitt for it if Paul hasn't either...


Absolutely no one has any interest in his tax returns.

----------


## kill the banks

> That answer may have been hard to follow for some, but I think it made good points and people clearly see that Ron Paul knows everything about economics and world trade. It make him look smart and many will just say, "He sure understands that better than me." But I could be wrong.


ha quiet the genius guy is talking

----------


## tuggy24g

Another great response

----------


## NoPants

Rooooooooooonnnnnn Pauuuuulllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bluesc

YOU DEFENDED SOPA RICK!

----------


## Christopholes11

Santorum backing off of support of SOPA

----------


## tuggy24g

Fu Santorum

----------


## Lucille

That was a great answer on SOPA.

----------


## jkob

SANTORUM: CENSOR THE INTERNET

----------


## Mark37snj

TOTALLY BOSS ANSWER ON SOPA!!!!!!!!! GO RON GO

----------


## wgadget

EXCELLENT FINISH on FREEDOM and COALITIONS.

----------


## NoPants

And now Santorum covers himself in... himself.

----------


## dancjm

"I am the BOSS, that is all."

- Ron Paul

----------


## PursuePeace

Go Ron!!

----------


## musicmax

CNN is tweeting EVERY candidate EXCEPT Paul. Even Santorum zero tax rate which he STOLE from Ron.

----------


## jax

boooo frothy. you just spunout on this answer

----------


## green73



----------


## parkway3000

santorum is a punk Ron should say you have no backbone to stand up for your beliefs

----------


## JVParkour

"The internet is not a free zone" ~Santorum

----------


## tommyzDad

> Ron's outside sleeping


No, he's in the parking garage....

----------


## jkob

Santorum wants that lobbyist money

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Santorum: I've never been to 4chan.*

----------


## RonPaulFever

Good answer on SOPA, Ron!  He needs to temper his responses with more of that kind of positivity.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum just lit his meal ticket on fire.

----------


## PursuePeace

> "I am the BOSS, that is all."
> 
> - Ron Paul


lol

----------


## anaconda

Ron is seriously making up for the last debate tonight.

----------


## madengr

> Perhaps...that was graduate school, we need grade school (unfortunately).


He did get a strong applause.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wtf Santorum?

----------


## pauliticalfan

THE CONSTITUTION YOU PRICK!

----------


## jkob

Santorum wants to ban internet porn that's why he supports SOPA/PIPA

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL Santorum has no clue about SOPA.

----------


## FancyJules

lol at frothy, mittens, and the grinch pretending they are against sopa

----------


## SeanSerritella

HaHa, Santorum doesn't believe in freedom! I think he lost this debate!

----------


## donnay

I hope they boo Santorum---We have courts for that, dummy!

----------


## AuH20

Santorum made a good point about intellectual property, but asking the government to regulate is asking for trouble.

----------


## MJU1983

> He did get a strong applause.


I know!  I was happy.

----------


## blazeKing

Santorum basically just endorsed SOPA...BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Tobias2dope

Ron Paul is owning everyone this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Sanatorium wants to censor the Internet. No surprise there!

----------


## coffeewithgames

Missed opportunity on SOPA I think, RP should have brought up NDAA as well.

----------


## Miss Annie

Santorum wants the Hollywood buck that has stopped flowing for Obama!

----------


## tremendoustie

Upcoming: Another dumb question that's a total waste of time.

Hey, after 17 debates, we're scraping the bottom of the barrel here.

----------


## lilymc

Awesome answer on SOPA.  His previous answer was not so good (kinda rambly) but I loved what he said about SOPA.

keep praying, believers!!!

----------


## jkob

Santorum just made at what comes up when you google his name

----------


## Tinnuhana

So free market provides computers that filter that stuff  out.

----------


## jax

goodnight sweet froth

----------


## Celes

Santorum what exactly are you proposing? It almost sounds like you're trying to please everyone... hm

----------


## Banksy

Santorum's response on SOPA was a dealbreaker.  It shows that he doesn't actually care about freedom, especially concerning the internet.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Ron Paul is owning everyone this is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea, until the dreaded F-Policy starts  So far so good though

----------


## nano1895

Uh oh, Foreign Policy coming up "do you believe pre emptive strikes should be part of america's FP"

----------


## kmalm585

Santorum is against a Free Internet because of what happens when you Google him... hahaha

----------


## pen_thief

Santorum's just mad about his Google results.

----------


## green73

> Santorum wants to ban internet porn that's why he supports SOPA/PIPA


But where will he get it from then?

----------


## The Gold Standard

Ron needs to dominate a foreign policy question and this would be a home run.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Santorum wants to ban internet porn that's why he supports SOPA/PIPA


first thing that popped into my head

----------


## parkway3000

I think Ron is doing well in this debate

----------


## SeanSerritella

_Santorum is against a Free Internet because of what happens when you Google him... hahaha_

Great point! He's bitter about it!

----------


## jax

> Yea, until the dreaded F-Policy starts  So far so good though


different crowd tonight, and ron is on his A game. he will hold his own with foreign policy

----------


## bronc_fan23

daveweigel daveweigel
Weird. Santorum doesn't like the idea of "anything goes" on the Internet. I'll google his name and figure out why

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> But where will he get it from then?


VHS

----------


## tremendoustie

> Uh oh, Foreign Policy coming up "do you believe pre emptive strikes should be part of america's FP"


Actually, that's a good question for RP.

I wish he'd quote Eisenhower on this one.

----------


## tuggy24g

> lol at frothy, mittens, and the grinch pretending they are against sopa


To me they Mittens and Grinch seems like they just want to rewrite the bill to make it not so harsh. Thank god Ron Paul said a positive thing and not slam them for lying .

----------


## sevin

okay, the jokes about Santorum's name really aren't funny anymore.

----------


## dancjm

> That answer may have been hard to follow for some, but I think it made good points and people clearly see that Ron Paul knows everything about economics and world trade. It make him look smart and many will just say, "He sure understands that better than me." But I could be wrong.


I agree. And it was a refreshing response after the very simplistic vacant points made by the other candidates. People subtly understand that trade and economic policy is complex and Ron did it more justice than the others with his answer.

----------


## Southron

Looks like one of the questions coming up is "Do you believe preemptive strikes should be a US policy"

----------


## NoPants

Ron Paul must have taken a power nap and got up and pounded a couple Red Bull before this debate because he is KILLING IT!!!!!

----------


## suoulfrepus

Ron Paul's defense of free trade was awesome!

----------


## Tim724

Answer on SOPA was good, but I think it sound very good for Ron to invoke Senator Rand's name in an answer (his promise to filibuster). Just a passing comment mentioning Rand, "my senator son" would sound very cool

----------


## low preference guy

> Hard to rank all 17 debates, but aside from the first question, I'd give this one higher ranks due to the format.  John King is doing a better job moderating than I expected, and better than previous debate moderators.


I bet he has been practicing every month in the mirror. The way he moderated the last debate must've been very hurtful to his self esteem.

----------


## dancjm

This could not be going better frankly.

----------


## olehounddog

applaud if you like.

----------


## thehungarian

"If you could do one thing over from this campaign what would it be?" You $#@!head John King. What a complete hack.

----------


## parkway3000

The crowd seems to be a lot more recepetive and friendlier to his answers!
Not he audience from hell like last time!

----------


## PierzStyx

> ron just made me see a completely other side of the china issue. damn


The power of education! The man is a genius at it.

----------


## tempest

Santorum should have used this opportunity to be "friendly" with Internet but instead he doubled down and thereby guaranteed that he will remain in a cyber Santorum

----------


## RPit

Ron is doing great so far.. I hoped he squeezed in NDAA into the SOPA question 'SOPA infringes on our civil liberties and so I'm delighted people have rose up against it, but something more dangerous than SOPA already passed. That is a provision in the NDAA allowing the president to arrest and detain American citizens on American soil without a trial, lawyer, indefenitely. So I recently proposed a legislation that would repeal that specific provision"

----------


## sailingaway

> Okay, so why not release his tax returns? It's hard to go after Mitt for it if Paul hasn't either...


Ron isn't asking for Mitt's he thinks this is a stupid line of questioning.

----------


## AUwarrior

Great question coming up about what one thing you would like to do over. This is Ron's chance to set the record straight on his foreign policy.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> okay, the jokes about Santorum's name really aren't funny anymore.


They were never funny.  But this forum has had an influx of immature children in recent times, so it is what it is.

----------


## awake

If it is in 1' and 0's it is virtually infinitely reproducible at the cost of near 0. It is the exact opposite of scarce and its price must reflect this. If the MPAA and the Hollywood lobby want to survive the economic reality of their products being infinitely reproducible they need to reprice and remodel their delivery.

The IP prices are vastly over priced and the entertainment lobby want the government to enforce their unrealistic price floor and outmodeled delivery model.

----------


## nano1895

> Looks like one of the questions coming up is "Do you believe preemptive strikes should be a US policy"


make or break for Ron Paul, I really hope he has a pre planned answer for this. I know he doesn't like to do it but I just want one of those "out of the park" answers that really hits home.

----------


## libertybrewcity

So are there any good movies on TV?

----------


## mikeforliberty

Santorum just lost this election. He doesn't believe the internet should be free and unregulated... Sadly the free internet is going to disagree. Standby for the viral video of Santorum supporting internet censorship

----------


## Lavitz

> Answer on SOPA was good, but I think it sound very good for Ron to invoke Senator Rand's name in an answer (his promise to filibuster). Just a passing comment mentioning Rand, "my senator son" would sound very cool


I agree. Could've mentioned that he's fairly certain the bill won't pass because his own son plans on filibustering it. Would've drawn insane applause.

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul should say in response to the what would you change question...

"I wish I could better explain my foreign policy views. You see, sometimes the way I explain it becomes misconstrued, and I'd like the opportunity to clarify my foreign policy to those of you in this audience and the millions watching around the world...."

----------


## Celes

> Santorum just made at what comes up when you google his name


pwnd

----------


## Evilfox

Well if I googled my last name and what comes up for santorum comes up I would want to censor the internet too.

----------


## sailingaway

> It never was, imo.  But this forum has had an influx of immature children in recent times, so it is what it is.


it is also against forum TOS

----------


## mikeforliberty

Preventive war was an invention of Hitler. Frankly, I would not even listen to anyone seriously that came and talked about such a thing. -Eisenhower

----------


## WIwarrior

> applaud if you like.


I know! I was like WTF

----------


## affa

Mitt's learned: if i want to get cheers while i'm talking, I should just shout out to Ron Paul

----------


## Lucille

> EXCELLENT FINISH on FREEDOM and COALITIONS.


So great.




> "I am the BOSS, that is all."
> 
> - Ron Paul


LOL...




> different crowd tonight, and ron is on his A game. he will hold his own with foreign policy


The crowd seems to be on their best behavior, no doubt trying to make up for the despicable display the other night.




> daveweigel daveweigel
> Weird. Santorum doesn't like the idea of "anything goes" on the Internet. I'll google his name and figure out why


LOL....

----------


## tfurrh

Newt would skip that shopping spree at Tiffanys

----------


## RonPaulCult

The lower third graphic said questions on Iran are upcoming.  Watch out!

----------


## FancyJules

LOL....gingrich thinks he has the support of the internet TROLOLOLOL

----------


## rprprs

> This CNN tactic of asking the candidate to respond to one of the other's recent derogatory statements about them ensures extended back and forth rebuttals all night long and the freeze out of Ron Paul.


This, ABSOLUTELY.  It's not so much the candidates themselves.  The questioning is programmed to facilitate this.

----------


## madengr

Newt want's to be a big solutions guy.  There you have it.

----------


## sailingaway

> Mitt's learned: if i want to get cheers while i'm talking, I should just shout out to Ron Paul


works for me.

----------


## dancjm

The internet belongs to Ron Paul, Newt.

----------


## mikeforliberty

War is just a racket... I believe in adequate defense at the coastline and nothing else.
-Smedley Butler

----------


## Bruno

Newt: "My consultants stopped my huge brain from running my campaign.  Yes, that is what I would do over, let my ego run my campaign."

----------


## EBounding

The pandering...the PANDERING

----------


## William R

Ron Paul is much better tonight!!  Calm cool  and collected.  Looks very rested.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Ron's getting the last word

----------


## Lavitz

Yes, remind us that you lost your last election, Rick.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Newt: "My consultants stopped my huge brain from running my campaign.  Yes, that is what I would do over, let my ego run my campaign."


sounds like Newt is having a Lightning McQueen campaign.

----------


## AuH20

Santorum is actually performing well tonight. Surprised.

----------


## wgadget

It's almost over, Ricky. Bad SOPA answer.

----------


## dancjm

Santorum "I wouldnt change a thing."

Not even your last 3 answers in this debate?

----------


## donnay

Santorum doesn't have a grassroots like us!

----------


## green73

Aww, I love you, Ron.

----------


## Bruno

"What would you do differently" question, then CNN pans to Fred Thompson, lmao!

----------


## tfurrh

My heart just broke for Ron. Thank you Dr.

----------


## madengr

Another great one Ron.

----------


## Lavitz

Ron honest as always.

----------


## Christopholes11

Oh dear an amnesty question.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Aww, I love you, Ron.


+1

----------


## FancyJules

imperfect messenger of a PERFECT MESSAGE !!!!

----------


## MJU1983

Great answer Ron.  We love you anyway.

----------


## wgadget

Love Ron's humility.

----------


## amonasro

I like how they cut to Fred Thompson scowling during RP's response.

----------


## madengr

Analsty?

----------


## Tinnuhana

Uh oh...I though it ws over...oh well

----------


## kill the banks

> Aww, I love you, Ron.


yup

----------


## ohgodno

<3

----------


## jumpyg1258

I bet that lady has never seen an illegal alien.

----------


## Xenliad

Ron knows he talks too fast. This is a win.

----------


## randomname

There is such a thing as being TOO honest, Ron!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Good answer. He addresses concerns about not being the best at delivering the message and gains sympathy points. He was able to make something out of a fluff question.

----------


## Tinnuhana

So this is ono for 36  m ore minutes?

----------


## WIwarrior

That answer by Ron is why I love him.

----------


## madengr

To for the Berlin wall response Ron!  Warn of the police state!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I bet that lady has never seen an illegal alien.


this

----------


## libertyfanatic

English as official language is trivial

----------


## bunklocoempire

Nobody trusts the government -  trust the government to control the border.  got it Newt.

----------


## Mckarnin

Very humble message from Dr. Paul. What a good man.

----------


## ctiger2

Ron is phenomenal tonight. He's just killin' it!

----------


## Celes

> Aww, I love you, Ron.


exactly what i said!

----------


## jkob

5th 6th 7th 8th 9th 10th 11th

----------


## musicmax

> Ron Paul is much better tonight!!  Calm cool  and collected.  Looks very rested.


He better be - SIX events in SC tomorrow

----------


## Tinnuhana

Thompson had a hard time staying awake for debates

----------


## hazek

How is it going tonight?

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Newt: I hate El Salvadorians.*

----------


## Bruno

Newt Gingrich: Crony corporatist, handing billions of dollars to Visa and Mastercard to certify workers as citizens.

----------


## bluesc

> How is it going tonight?


Very well.

----------


## kahless

American Express would just outsource to India and it would be still ripe with fraud.

----------


## Tinnuhana

They say it's g ong very well

----------


## wgadget

Hell, they're ALREADY going home.

----------


## lilymc

> imperfect messenger of a PERFECT MESSAGE !!!!


Exactly! I love him because he is honest and humble, and I think his sincerity shines through when he's standing next to that group of slick phony conservatives.   I really hope everyone else can see that humility and sincerity, especially those on the fence. (of course the haters are blind)

----------


## LibertyEagle

Shut up, Newt.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Made him seem humble, but also kind of weak.  I have mixed feelings about that answer but leaning towards positive.

----------


## pauliticalfan

WWII style draft board? Sounds bad.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Newt jumping off a cliff again on the illegal issue.

----------


## jkob

Newt's answer here is wholly confusing

----------


## sevin

the lady who asked the question looks bored

----------


## Bruno

> How is it going tonight?


Awesome!!! 


(your results may vary)

----------


## Tinnuhana

Nobody's cheering Newt's immigrant policies...thinking through it?

----------


## brandon

What was Ron Paul's answer that everyone is getting all sappy about? (I'm not watching the debate)

----------


## Celes

You know why Dr. Paul talks so fast? Because no one gives him any freaking time! Imagine being him, ignored for 30 years, people always trying to silence him, interrupt him, stifle him. He's trying to get his message out before they tell him "Ohhh, so sorry, Congressman you are OUT of time." Plus, there's the fact that he's a genius so his brain works super fast lol

----------


## Christopholes11

Watch how the mysterious Romney avoids another question...

----------


## pauliticalfan

National ID BOO!!!!

----------


## WIwarrior

> WWII style draft board? Sounds bad.


LOL. Thats what I thought

----------


## PierzStyx

Sooooooooo, National ID card Romney?

----------


## jax

lol@ the idea of building a fence. mexicans arent the mongols

----------


## wgadget

I bet Ron is LOVING this debate with no buzzers.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> You know why Dr. Paul talks so fast? Because no one gives him any freaking time! Imagine being him, ignored for 30 years, people always trying to silence him, interrupt him, stifle him. He's trying to get his message out before they tell him "Ohhh, so sorry, Congressman you are OUT of time." Plus, there's the fact that he's a genius so his brain works super fast lol


This ^

----------


## deputydon

Everybody keep posting my question on twitter and facebook. I already have people depositing it! 

Romney, part of Congressman Paul's one trillion dollar spending cut plan involved cutting his presidential salary to just under 40k a year. Would you be willing to accept that pay, if not why? If yes, can we hold you to that if you become president?

----------


## Bruno

Small Government Newt has Big Government responses to all the questions.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> National ID BOO!!!!



BOOOOOOOOOO!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> What was Ron Paul's answer that everyone is getting all sappy about? (I'm not watching the debate)


He wishes he could better his delivery of the message.

----------


## Christopholes11

Hahaha even my dad just shook his head at building a wall.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt & Mitt -shift responsibility -got it.

----------


## wgadget

Hell, who needs a card. Use a chip.

GONG.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Remind the voters there are only 2 candidates with the chance to go the distance:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...84857975197697

----------


## tuggy24g

If they are illegal they are illegal. That is it in a nut shell!! They have to leave if they are here illegal.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Hell, they're ALREADY going home.


How can you tell that?

EDIT:  You mean the illegal aliens.  lol.  I thought you were talking about the audience for a minute.

----------


## jumpyg1258

So Romney is promoting a National ID card and more spending?  Yeah screw that.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Will Ron do the "scapegoat" messages?

----------


## Xenliad

> What was Ron Paul's answer that everyone is getting all sappy about? (I'm not watching the debate)


All of his answers have been good. I think it's one of his best debates so far.

----------


## PierzStyx

> lol@ the idea of building a fence. mexicans arent the mongols


And it didn't work against the Mongols either. They just went around the damn thing and conquered China. Perhaps we could learn a lesson from history as well.

----------


## jkob

Newt's answer here is wholly confusing

What political beliefs does your Italian family hold Rick?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Get rid of the incentives for illegals.

----------


## pen_thief

> Everybody keep posting my question on twitter and facebook. I already have people depositing it! 
> 
> Romney, part of Congressman Paul's one trillion dollar spending cut plan involved cutting his presidential salary to just under 40k a year. Would you be willing to accept that pay, if not why? If yes, can we hold you to that if you become president?


Unfortunately, Romney can afford to do this because he's filthy rich

----------


## EndTheFed

They are going to Ron last a lot...!

 Great!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

valsocal valerie 
I would never vote for Ron Paul but I Love Ron Paul. #cnndebate

----------


## AuH20

> Will Ron do the "scapegoat" messages?


I hope not. It costs 13 billion dollars a year to pay for our new guests.

----------


## nano1895

> BOOOOOOOOOO!!!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## ohgodno

ron will talk about the economics of it - build a strong economy

----------


## wgadget

> How can you tell that?


My neighborhood has a lot of vacant houses. No work in the construction business.

----------


## Shane Harris

anyone else not missing scary perry haha

----------


## Banksy

There is only one major conclusions to draw from this debate:  Santorum lost.  Big time.

----------


## jax

god damnit frothy stop starting $#@! and let ron speak

----------


## Tina

> Made him seem humble, but also kind of weak.  I have mixed feelings about that answer but leaning towards positive.


You just equate the two together.  They're two entirely different things.  It takes a lot of inner strength to be humble.  A very rare quality these days.

----------


## parkway3000

I like how santorum brings up mitts flip flopping

----------


## donnay

I come from grandparents that were Italian immigrants but they did it the legal way!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Frothy pretending Ron doesn't exist

----------


## Celes

> How can you tell that?
> 
> EDIT:  You mean the illegal aliens.  lol.  I thought you were talking about the audience for a minute.


Haha what I thought too

----------


## madengr

Blah blah blah b
Ah

----------


## flightlesskiwi

STOP THE INCENTIVES!!!  PERIOD.

----------


## PursuePeace

> You just equate the two together.  They're two entirely different things.  It takes a lot of inner strength to be humble.  A very rare quality these days.


Absolutely.

----------


## Adam West

Ron should answer: Why do we patrol the North Korean and South Korean Borders? Bring the troops home to our borders.

----------


## jax

john king is doing a fantastic job in my opinion. always making sure ron gets in

----------


## Bruno

Reluctant + rep for John King for being more fair to Ron Paul than other moderators have been in the past.

----------


## donnay

E-Verify!  That's what Romney wants!

----------


## happyphilter

No one is taking on Dr. Paul

----------


## madengr

> Ron should answer: Why do we patrol the North Korean and South Korean Borders? Bring the troops home to our borders.


This

----------


## MJU1983

> Blah blah blah b
> Ah


For real...

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...87396460253184




> Illegal Immigration? Really? @newtgingrich @MittRomney's answers much scarier than any illegal immigrant. Your papers please! #CNNDebtate

----------


## Xenliad

Rick can't look Mitt in the eye?

----------


## EndTheFed

Yup on John King

----------


## green73

> Reluctant + rep for John King for being more fair to Ron Paul than other moderators have been in the past.


He's still getting the least time by far

----------


## Tinnuhana

Incentives/scapegoats/patrol/strong national defense

----------


## tomahawk

Kills me when they go all the way through and then back through to finally get to Paul

----------


## tuggy24g

Frothy keep bring newt romney into his answer and takes Ron Paul time away. They need to say something during the next timeout that we need to stop getting into little fights that take 10 mins. Takes away from other candidates. Never would happen, but wish it would!

----------


## tfurrh

gotcha question.

----------


## madengr

Why did they just switch the question on Ron?

----------


## Celes

> john king is doing a fantastic job in my opinion. always making sure ron gets in


I don't know... sounds like he's just making sure everyone thinks he's doing a great, fair job. The questions seem to ensure that the candidates start eating each other and RP doesn't get any time... that way the media can say look, we're being completely fair!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yes Ron!!  incentives!!!  woot!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Mitt laughed at Ron's joke.

----------


## jumpyg1258

You gotta love the MSM providing RP a different question than the other 3 so he can't get his word in on the subject.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Truuuuuuuutttthh!!!!!!!*

----------


## LibertyEagle

He was doing good and then went tilt.

----------


## jax

good $#@! RON!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

resources = our troops.

----------


## sailingaway

off twitter:
every candidate on stage, but Paul, supported the individual health care mandate: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2012/01/1...ealth-mandate/

----------


## tfurrh

Great!

----------


## kill the banks

ahh good one

----------


## libertyfanatic

Newt won't, he won't

----------


## PierzStyx

Excellent answer Doctor!

----------


## NoPants

He is ON tonight!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perfect message.

----------


## bunklocoempire

...  I smell gas

----------


## Birdlady

Really good answer from RP there.

----------


## EBounding

Was worried that Paul was meandering way off track, but he tied it all together brilliantly.

----------


## AuH20

Ron killed that question! Take that Numbers USA!

----------


## JoshS

Ron MURDERED IT.

----------


## sailingaway

> He was doing good and then went tilt.


What tilt?

----------


## RonPaulFever

Big applause on illegal immigration.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Ron ROCKS IT HARD with superb immigration answer!!!

----------


## Xenliad

I kind of like the lack of a buzzer.

----------


## NoPants

Poor Newt, trying to steal Paul's thunder. Newt = Fail.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

camera keeps showing mrs. newt. *shiver*

----------


## brushfire

Camera pans to birdwoman who loves newt...

----------


## donnay

Ewwww that just sent a chill down my spine--Newt gets inaugrated.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I was worried there before he got to answer, but he really made some hay with it. He has really been scoring major points tonight.

----------


## bluesc

> Was worried that Paul was meandering way off track, but he tied it all together brilliantly.


Yep

----------


## Southron

The crowd isn't influencing the responses.  Much better audience.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron killed that question! Take that Numbers USA!


I look forward to the highlights!!

----------


## Adam West

Yee Hah! Great answer Ron.

----------


## Gravik

Pwned the Immigration question.

----------


## dancjm

Im so glad I stayed up to 2:30am to watch this

----------


## green73

> He was doing good and then went tilt.


He brought it home brilliantly

----------


## Bruno

> He's still getting the least time by far


There's been some additional back and forth between candidates, but for the most part I feel he has been in on all the issues and hasn't been skipped. Haven't been tallying, though, just seems more fair by time and responses allowed.

----------


## lasenorita

Ron Paul is on *fire*! 

He's tying economics, immigration, medicine, education, and foreign policy together. It's all inter-related  hopefully people understand that!

----------


## KramerDSP

> Ron MURDERED IT.


Yep. And he satisfied the Reason crowd to a degree too.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Yeah, I guess.  But, he was making a great point about the incentives/federal mandates and instead of saying they should be stopped, he said we needed more resources.  What the heck was that?

----------


## Barrex

> Im so glad I stayed up to 2:30am to watch this


3:37

----------


## tfurrh

Wow. Newt actually just killed Romney.

----------


## Kandilynn

I wish Paul would have specified troops instead of saying 'resources'

----------


## wgadget

Anyone else tired of Newt's smartass answers?

His momma shoulda slapped him more when he was a boy.

----------


## parkway3000

He nailed that one, govt should enforce immigration and bringing troops to protect our border not pakistans!

----------


## Bruno

Did he call his own plan Romneycare?  Has he done that before?

----------


## Xenliad

Mitt referred to it as Romney care?!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Yeah, I guess.  But, he was making a great point about the incentives/federal mandates and instead of saying they should be stopped, he said we needed more resources.  What the heck was that?


resources = our troops and their gear.  he clarified by using his personal experience in the military.

----------


## Bruno

> Anyone else tired of Newt's smartass answers?
> 
> His momma shoulda slapped him more when he was a boy.


Lmao

----------


## ohgodno

> I wish Paul would have specified troops instead of saying 'resources'


agreed

----------


## jax

> There's been some additional back and forth between candidates, but for the most part I feel he has been in on all the issues and hasn't been skipped. Haven't been tallying, though, just seems more fair by time and responses allowed.


yea, no one has attacked ron, because they have nothing on him.

----------


## fisharmor

He did call it Romneycare.  Awesome.

----------


## affa

newt:  if i could take it all back, I'd be Ron Paul.

----------


## TER

Romney sinking

----------


## EBounding

This is the first time I heard Romney actually call Romneycare, Romneycare.

----------


## Celes

> Im so glad I stayed up to 2:30am to watch this


AGREED it's only 9:38 here but I gotta write a 5 page English paper... nothing could stop me from watchin this! crunch time after this though

----------


## wgadget

> Ron Paul is on *fire*! 
> 
> He's tying economics, immigration, medicine, education, and foreign policy together. It's all inter-related  hopefully people understand that!


*THIS*

*THIS*

*THIS*

----------


## blazeKing

CNN has been very fair to Paul at debates.  The rest of the time, no...but during debates CNN has done great.

----------


## tuggy24g

Shut the hell up Romney

----------


## ohgodno

someone screamed liar!!!

----------


## jware

> I wish Paul would have specified troops instead of saying 'resources'


He didn't say troops? He made it pretty clear that that was what he was talking about though. It was a great answer!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

just because you say pro-life 3 times doesn't make you so, Willard.

----------


## thehungarian

Hit these $#@!s for saying they're pro-life while supporting foreign civilian execution.

----------


## green73

> There's been some additional back and forth between candidates, but for the most part I feel he has been in on all the issues and hasn't been skipped. Haven't been tallying, though, just seems more fair by time and responses allowed.


Agreed. But all that back-n-forth action has a psychological effect. 

Ron is killing it with his time though. This is a good debate for him, and he needed it.

----------


## fisharmor

Come on, get to Paul so he can knock the abortion question out of the park too.

----------


## dancjm

Romney just dived big time.

Wow.

----------


## amonasro

Anyone see Ron's face after Romney said " I have to be honest here..." HAHA

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> I wish Paul would have specified troops instead of saying 'resources'


Can't put *troops* on the border.

----------


## anaconda

> Anyone else tired of Newt's smartass answers?
> 
> His momma shoulda slapped him more when he was a boy.


I believe it lessens his appeal to prospective voters. But I like seeing the moderator squirm.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

LOL Romney "I'm not questioned on integrity very often" hahahahahaha!

----------


## Tod

> They are going to Ron last a lot...!
> 
>  Great!!!


Yeah, that is the BEST when he gets to go last.

----------


## NoPants

> Yeah, I guess.  But, he was making a great point about the incentives/federal mandates and instead of saying they should be stopped, he said we needed more resources.  What the heck was that?


Resources = bring the troops home.

I agree it wasn't very clear and I had an initial reaction to that as negative.

----------


## Xenliad

> CNN has been very fair to Paul at debates.  The rest of the time, no...but during debates CNN has done great.


It's the only time I watch anyway.

----------


## jax

i think they are all sinking except ron who is looking awfully good up there compared to the others

----------


## wgadget

Newt is starting to look worried about the 11:30pm date with disaster.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> resources = our troops and their gear.  he clarified by using his personal experience in the military.


Ah, ok.  That makes more sense.  I interpreted resources as meaning money.

----------


## jkob

LOL that whisper made me laugh

----------


## Bruno

> This is the first time I heard Romney actually call Romneycare, Romneycare.


Agree, must have been a slip.  Next time he will refer to himself in the third person as Newt Romney, as a shout out to Bachmann who "couldn't be here tonight."

----------


## bunklocoempire

So it's a political football isn't it Rick.  It's exactly how you roll.

----------


## SeanSerritella

If this is was a Fox debate, they'd have fake cheers for the other three and you wouldn't hear anything for Ron and possibly fake boos. At least we can hear the cheers for Ron tonight.

----------


## undergroundrr

Did Ron say he was stationed on the Pakistan/Afghanistan border in the service?  Didn't know that.

----------


## pen_thief

Awkward whisper into mic from Santorum. Eww.

----------


## wstrucke

what the hell was that.  creepy santorum.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum loves life so much, he wants to start another war.

----------


## madengr

> I wish Paul would have specified troops instead of saying 'resources'


There are more contractors in Iraq than troops, also rolls in border patrol.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> I believe it lessens his appeal to prospective voters. But I like seeing the moderator squirm.


Red meat. Republicans don't like CNN.

----------


## wgadget

Santorum is stuck on #2.

EW.

----------


## anaconda

Ooh..I just got turned on hearing Santorum whisper..

----------


## PierzStyx

Fight the battle? Come out of the trenches? How about "The Sanctity of Life Act"?! There is a real battle for five years straight!

----------


## tuggy24g

Why do Santorum and Romney get an hour to talk???

----------


## bunklocoempire

> LOL that whisper made me laugh


He just wasn't creepy enough before...

----------


## Lavitz

In the midst of a Presidential campaign, Romney says "this isn't the time to be doubting people's words." So when would be the best time?

----------


## PursuePeace

Santorum.. Please never whisper again.
I'm going to have nightmares.

----------


## Expatriate

> Im so glad I stayed up to 2:30am to watch this


You're from Europe? UK?

----------


## bluesc

> Did Ron say he was stationed on the Pakistan/Afghanistan border in the service?  Didn't know that.


Yep. He visited the caves where Bin Laden would go on to hide in 40 years later.

----------


## Mckarnin

> someone screamed liar!!!


I heard that. Wonder if they are going to give Ron Paul a go on pro-life.

----------


## Bruno

Ron shoud do a reply whisper, "I'm sick of people who <whispering> 'believe in the Constitution.'"

----------


## hammy

Picture Santorum whispering, "What's going on in that bedroom..."

----------


## Godmode7

RP might as well get a lazy boy recliner out and wait for them to ask a question. This is horrible.

----------


## boethius27

I need a tube of Santorum whispering.  I missed it!

----------


## NoPants

> Ah, ok.  That makes more sense.  I interpreted resources as meaning money.


It does. The US military can't walk our border like that but we can redirect the money being spent there to being spent here.

----------


## dancjm

> You're from Europe? UK?


UK4RP!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> In the midst of a Presidential campaign, Romney says "this isn't the time to be doubting people's words." So when would be the best time?


You heard the man!  No Questions!

----------


## anaconda

> someone screamed liar!!!


Or "You Lie!" would be good too.

----------


## madengr

It's really just three stooges arguing about "you said that", "no I didn't".  Ron is the only one with intelligent response.

----------


## Bruno

Ron, get in there on the abortion issue!

----------


## tfurrh

I get so tired of Gingrich's name dropping.

----------


## randomname

so Newt got a total pass on that interview by his wife. Anyone think those Drudge sirens might have been overblown and this interview is going to be a fluke?

----------


## green73

Gonna skip the OBGYN on this?

----------


## odamn

prolife ping pong

----------


## EBounding

> Ron shoud do a reply whisper, "I'm sick of people who <whispering> 'believe in the Constitution.'"


LOL!

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Gonna skip the OBGYN on this?


Looks that way.

----------


## thehungarian

Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies. Four thousand babies.

----------


## FancyJules

Hi, I'm Mitt Romney and I pushed for abstinence education (which doesn't work by the way).

I am personally pro-choice (for the most part) but I support Dr. Ron Paul because he doesn't let his personal beliefs affect his interpretation of the Constitution.

----------


## donnay

> just because you say pro-life 3 times doesn't make you so, Willard.


I think I saw Ruby slippers on him.

----------


## jax

WOWWWWW awsome

----------


## axlr

GO AUDIENCE!
OH MY GOD!

----------


## Cyberbrain

> CNN has been very fair to Paul at debates.  The rest of the time, no...but during debates CNN has done great.


No, they've never been fair to him.

----------


## Expatriate

> UK4RP!!!


 Awesome! Canada for Ron Paul here!

----------


## Bruno

Booing Ron Paul not getting a question!! Thanks audience!!!

----------


## Lavitz

This audience ROCKS

----------


## jkob

Awesome crowd!

----------


## PierzStyx

YEAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That crowd is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tuggy24g

oMG you hear that WOWO!!!

----------


## green73

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Christopholes11

lol go Paul.

----------


## madengr

Wow, big Paul support when they tried to skip him.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Did we pack the house tonight? LOL!

----------


## jax

that was fantastic

----------


## kill the banks

yeah ron

----------


## cajuncocoa

THAT was awesome!

----------


## Xenliad

The crowd demanded Paul!!!

----------


## WIwarrior

Awesome Crowd!

----------


## Lucille

Awesome crowd!  Great dig at John ignoring the doctor.

----------


## Mckarnin

Nice! Make the audience ask for him.

----------


## brushfire

Man - POWER TO THE PEOPLE!

----------


## Chieppa1

I love this crowd.

----------


## LibertyEagle

WOOHOO!!!  Way to go South Carolina!!

----------


## PursuePeace

YES!!!! Audience booing because Paul didn't get to answer.

!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!

----------


## dctg44

AWESOME

----------


## Celes

CHEERING CHEERING YEAH I LOVE THAT GUY IN THE AUDIENCE WHO YELLED RON PAUL

SUCK IT BIASED $#@!S

----------


## green73

Rep+ to the crowd

----------


## JordanL

THIS CROWD IS INCREDIBLE!!!!

----------


## pen_thief

EPIC crowd tonight!!!! 
Wowwww. They DEMANDED to hear him...

----------


## kathy88

This audience ROCKS!!! DR. Paul!!!! Dr. Paul!!!!

----------


## Gravik

Thank god for the crowd

----------


## wstrucke

> RP might as well get a lazy boy recliner out and wait for them to ask a question. This is horrible.


he should put on a pair of these:

----------


## jumpyg1258

*OMG THE CROWD WAS AWESOME THERE!*

----------


## JoshS

I think there's more of us than we're led to believe.

----------


## Spikender

OH MY GOD, THIS CROWD ROCKS! PAUL!

----------


## RDM

> LOL that whisper made me laugh


Ron should whisper in mike and say: "Pro-life...but let's drop bombs from drones and take out innocent babies and children."

----------


## Lord Xar

> Why do Santorum and Romney get an hour to talk???


 Frothy is top tier did you know....

 If ron is not going to interject.. Then the blame it is on him

----------


## parkway3000

Santorum is an attack dog!

----------


## PursuePeace

That audience made me so freaking happy.

----------


## donnay

This crowd is awesome tonight!!!  I am telling you Faux News staged that one the other night!

----------


## Bruno

Newt is thinking, "I wish I was a doctor, a monogomist, a veteran, and a constitutionalist, like Ron Paul."

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Santorum.. Please never whisper again.
> I'm going to have nightmares.



CHA ...CHA ...CHA ...CHA ...Cha ...cha ...cha

FROTHY ...FROTHY ...FROTHY ...FROTHY ...Frothy ...frothy ...frothy

----------


## RonPaulFever

LOL!  The crowd DEMANDING a Ron Paul response on abortion!  Classic.

----------


## thehungarian

That was an incredible moment.

----------


## AuH20

Ron's right. The people are $#@!ed up, so passing every law under the sun won't necessary get the desired response.

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> Did Ron say he was stationed on the Pakistan/Afghanistan border in the service?  Didn't know that.


Believe he's mentioned being in Pakistan before. He hasn't said he was on the border before. Not sure if that would be a training exercise or what. 

He was in from 1963-1965 in the active AF. During that time, we were giving quite a bit of aid to Pakistan until India and Pakistani relations deteriorated. I'd be curious to know the specifics of it, but I certainly don't think he'd lie about it.

----------


## madengr

Wow wow wow great response.

----------


## Celes

accidentally just pressed the button on my laptop that cuts out the internet in my excitement lol

----------


## NC5Paul

Did RP get a response after the crowd went nuts or no?

----------


## green73

Rebuttal!

----------


## kathy88

Paul's gonna SLAP Frothy....

----------


## madengr

Destroy Santorum Ron!

----------


## Bruno

This crowd kicks the last debate crowd's ass.

----------


## PierzStyx

C'mon Sanctity of Life Act! C'mon!

----------


## jax

own this phaggot frothy

----------


## kathy88

Overly sensitive!

----------


## fisharmor

KILL HIM, RON

----------


## donnay

Because Government has no right to personal lives.

----------


## axlr

"You're overly sensitive!"

GO PAUL

----------


## flightlesskiwi

wow, Santo...  

WOW RON!!!

smokes!!!

----------


## Jack Bauer

*We're a rowdy bunch and we'll take over your debate if you don't play nice!*

----------


## jax

hahahaha

----------


## samuel

"You are overly sensitive"

HAHAHAHA! That was amazing!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Class, this has been another classic moment in media censorship.

----------


## Muwahid

OVERLY SENSITIVE

----------


## walt

*"Laws will not correct the morality of people" - Ron Paul* 

^^^^^Plaque on wall^^^^

----------


## Tina

Bwahhaaaa!! LMAO

----------


## thehungarian

LOL!

----------


## pfosse

Ron killed the pro-life answer.

----------


## Johncjackson

WOwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

WHoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooo

----------


## bunklocoempire

Paul *won't* use right to life as a political football Rick.

----------


## FancyJules

okay i LOVE this crowd...also i love how he completely just owned santorum

----------


## wgadget

*LIKE A BOSS*

----------


## madengr

Man, Ron nailed it on Santorum.

----------


## bluesc

RON KILLED IT!

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

AW YEAH!

----------


## jax

get him son!! god damn this is awsome. BOSS crowd

----------


## green73

AWWWWWESOME!!!!!

----------


## sevin

BEST ANSWER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

LOL! He just dunked on Santorum.

----------


## seyferjm

Santorum just got owned

----------


## Harry96

I wish Ron would've also mentioned that, unlike Frothy, he doesn't want to murder brown people in the other side of the world.

----------


## Mashedtaders

I was waiting for "Rick I've delivered over 4000 babies, Shut up"

----------


## brushfire

Ohhh MAN

RON IS KICKING A$$!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Best debate moment ever!

----------


## Lavitz

Lol, The Declaration of Independence protects what?

And yes, Ron definitely defended himself well.

----------


## tfurrh

#Surging

----------


## EBounding

No foreign policy questions???

----------


## thehungarian

SANTORUM BITCH SLAPPED

----------


## joeydgraffix

lol oh my god that was great!

----------


## Expatriate

Santorum just walked off the stage.

----------


## anaconda

GOD IN HEAVEN Ron is on fire tonight.

----------


## dancjm

RON WON THE DEBATE BY A MILE!!!

----------


## SeanSerritella

Ron Paul is winning. I know it's corny to use an old saying but Ron is killing it tonight.

----------


## ctiger2

Ron is just brilliant. I hope people watching can understand him by now.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

I know I'm biased but Ron is absolutely killing it tonight. Hell yes!

----------


## pauliticalfan

AWESOME CROWD!!!!!!

----------


## blazeKing

"You're overly sensitive aren't you?" 

RON PWNAGE

----------


## Evilfox

SANTORUM JUST GOT OWNED!

----------


## Xenliad

Too bad he didn't mention the sanctity of life act.

----------


## Warmon

I am so proud of Ron. He is kicking ass and taking names!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

> LOL! He just dunked on Santorum.


Funniest part is Santorum ASKED for it.

LOL

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

hahahaha paul just pooped all over Santorum. Santorum shouldn't have even opened his big mouth.

----------


## akalucas

nice save by Paul!

----------


## WIwarrior

MIND BLOWN!!!!!!!

----------


## Mark37snj

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh BURN SANTORUM BURN, BEST RON PAUL ANSWER EVAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Santorum thinks he can hold his own with Ron on ABORTION?!  Oh, Rick....you poor, delusional fool.

----------


## NoPants

Missed an opportunity to say, "Since I delivered 4,000 babies as a doctor..."

----------


## flightlesskiwi

he is ON FIRE!!

this is what i posted on facebook:

glad Santorum clarified that he would do battle to protect every innocent life *in this country*. because dead children (aka "collateral damages") halfway around the world he definitely isn't doing battle for-- but he's all for doing battle against them.

----------


## Lucille

"...you repeal Roe v. Wade overnight."

Home. Run.

----------


## dancjm

> Lol, The Declaration of Independence protects what?
> 
> And yes, Ron definitely defended himself well.


It protects the Creator's right to life apparently...

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

RWNAGE!!

----------


## Maverick

Wow, amazing that the audience stuck up for Dr. Paul and wouldn't allow King to skip him.

That was badass. We've come a long way.

----------


## boethius27

> *We're a rowdy bunch and we'll take over your debate if you don't play nice!*


I have to say, the crowd jumping in to give RP time was the most awesome thing I've seen this entire race.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I believe the Revolution was just accidentally televised!

----------


## KMA-NWO



----------


## bronxboy10

Dr. Paul just won the debate with that answer on the pro-life/pro-choice debate.

----------


## pfosse

Paul owns Frothy on Abortion!

----------


## PierzStyx

Paul just said "My way would overturn Roe v. Wade *OVERNIGHT* while your way preserves it, so who are you to say I'm not pro-life?" Suck it Santorum!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Wow, the audience itself CALLED OUT CNN for trying to skip hearing Paul speak on abortion, which allowed him to get two additional times to speak! This crowd is less barbaric than the FOX audience from Monday night.

----------


## Spikender

Ron Paul, you are the man.

----------


## Ilhaguru

Ron is doing great, but I love that audience for standing up for Paul!

----------


## green73

RP is killing it so bad that RPF is about to crash!

----------


## Johncjackson

I was happy about a couple debates, but this is the first time I think I cracked a smile and really got excited over a beatdown.

----------


## odamn

I tuned in late, but Ron seems to be 
doing very well tonight! 
NOBP

----------


## AngryCanadian

nice going crowd!!!

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> Newt is thinking, "I wish I was a doctor, a monogomist, a veteran, and a constitutionalist, like Ron Paul."


THIS

----------


## Dr.3D

> Santorum just walked off the stage.


Prolly had to take a crap after that one.

----------


## Standing Liberty

yeah

----------


## Standing Liberty

Dont pick a fight with a OBGYN that knows the Constitution.

----------


## ONUV

the last segment was GOAT

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> "...you repeal Roe v. Wade overnight."
> 
> Home. Run.


GRAND SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Patrick Henry

Why is Santorum's face so shiny?

----------


## jax

i predict SURGE

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul is showing America his SOUL.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## tennman

Paul handed it to Santorum on abortion. I love that he said Santorum was overly sensitive because I sure didn't think that Paul was talking about anyone particuluar on the stage. 

Handed it to him like a boss!!

----------


## MJU1983

> No foreign policy questions???


Neocons are pissed! LOL

@DickMorrisTweet:




> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop #talkmaster What about FOREIGN POLICY AND TERRORISM?? Bias by CNN
> 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop #talkmaster It is deliberate on the part of CNN. They want Paul to do well to screw up the GOP process
> 
> #cnndebate #hannity #tcot #gop #talkmaster Have you noticed that CNN is not asking Paul or anyone any foreign policy quesiton?

----------


## bluesc

Just to add: The audience was AWESOME!

----------


## dancjm

I have to say the moment when the crowd wouldnt let CNN move on without going to Paul was epic.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Can't wait for the Ron Paul surge!

----------


## anaconda

> Santorum just walked off the stage.



No way! Seriously?

----------


## tempest

LMAO 

Paul: "I wasn't referring to you senator you are overly sensitive"

----------


## LibertyEagle

"I see abortion as a violent act. All other violence is handled at the state level. So don't try and act like I'm less Pro-Life than you are." -Ron Paul to Senator Rick Santorum

----------


## sluggo

No TV. Someone give me a cliffs on this RP/Santorum exchange.

----------


## rob7779

My god, Ron pwnd Frothy.  I was like

----------


## Drex

I'm loving this crowd! *forgets about a couple nights ago*

----------


## ravedown

oh $#@!- huffpo tomorrow will be " Ron Paul will overturn roe-vs-wade overnight!"

----------


## KMA-NWO



----------


## tennman

Paul seems more relaxed tonight. I like it!

----------


## Godmode7

This crowd is good. Where did fox pick up the crowd they had?!

----------


## tuggy24g

> No TV. Someone give me a cliffs on this RP/Santorum exchange.


http://www.twitch.tv/deinonychus

----------


## nano1895

"So Rick I think you were being overly sensitive."

*I think you were being overly sensitive*

*Being overly sensitive*

*Overly sensitive*

----------


## angrydragon

I'm so impressed with this audience in giving Ron Paul to speak when John King was about to skip him. Not sure if they vote/support Ron, but it was very fair of them. It was great to see the audience not allow CNN get away with skipping him.

----------


## jax



----------


## ONUV

> Why is Santorum's face so shiny?


probably got tan campaigning and the body produces more oil when the skin tans.

----------


## wgadget

I bet Erick Erickson has piss running down both legs by now.

----------


## coffeewithgames

Meh, I thought his abortion answer could have been answered more effectively by simply stating the fact, "I delivered over 4,000 babies, and never performed an abortion, and counseled women out of some. You voted to fund Planned Parenthood Rick, not me."

----------


## NC5Paul

Finally near a TV. Nail it, Doctor.

----------


## Maverick

Wow, amazing that the audience stuck up for Dr. Paul and wouldn't allow King to skip him.

That was badass. We've come a long way.

----------


## kill the banks

did they ask mitt about cayman islands ?

----------


## blazeKing

HOW ABOUT THIS AUDIENCE FOLKS????

----------


## WD-NY

Andrew Sullivan is loving Ron's performance tonight..
http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast....sc-debate.html



> 9.37 pm. The way Ron Paul moved from the Af-Pak border to the Mexican border - and used his anti-war position to buttress a strong case for controlling illegal immigration - was very very deft. And this time, it worked with the crowd.

----------


## itssimplyjeff

> Why is Santorum's face so shiny?


Cause ron just nutted all over it.

----------


## Bruno

Good set up for Ron

----------


## noxnoctum

stream>?

----------


## parkway3000

freakin frothy is a punk! Ron just f'd u up buddy!

----------


## Lavitz

Dammit Ron, mention electability or ballot access.

----------


## FancyJules

CAN WE PLEASE MAKE AN "OVERLY SENSITIVE SANTORUM" MEME lol

----------


## Bruno

Ron, say that you are the most electable!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

That's why I'm here.  Thank you Dr. Paul!  

Truth.

----------


## KMA-NWO



----------


## madengr

Wow.  Liberty and freedom!  Who'd a thunk!  Awesome conclusion Ron.

----------


## tempest

> did they ask mitt about cayman islands ?


Amazing how Romney is allowed to get away with everything.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

John King lost the debate tonight

----------


## green73



----------


## MJU1983

Was that a Matt Collins look-a-like?  lol

----------


## NC5Paul

Called out King for not asking about the debt, then mentioned in the trillion. BOSS!!!

----------


## Expatriate

> No way! Seriously?


 Yeah, at the end there he walked right out of the shot and didn't look like he was coming back. I thought it was odd.

----------


## tuggy24g

> stream>?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...hread!/page154

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Nwet thanks cnn

----------


## Jack Bauer

*Trending nationally: Paul to Santorum*

----------


## dancjm

Ron has been the only serious person on the stage tonight.

----------


## Majopa

Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?

----------


## partel

> Im so glad I stayed up to 2:30am to watch this


EST + 7 hrs here.

I *woke* up @ 3 am...

----------


## AuH20

When Ron isn't getting ambushed with canned foreign policy questions, he dominates.

----------


## madengr

F' off newt.  It's not about defeating Obama.  It's about defeating the status quo like yourself.

----------


## brushfire

Newt counters with FEAR!  Forget about that logic you just heard from the good Dr.  We got Obama in office!

----------


## Brett85

> oh $#@!- huffpo tomorrow will be " Ron Paul will overturn roe-vs-wade overnight!"


Why does that matter?  Ron is running in the Republican primary, not the Democratic primary against Obama.

----------


## pen_thief

Gingrich thanks CNN at the end of the debate. 
Way to end it, considering the beginning.

----------


## RJB

Gingrich and change scares me...

----------


## Feelgood

> This crowd is good. Where did fox pick up the crowd they had?!


Luntz recruited them.

----------


## michaelwise

The precautionary principal and premptive war started with the green movement.

----------


## Mckarnin

wish RP had mentioned how he polls against Obama.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Santorum thinks he can hold his own with Ron on ABORTION?!  Oh, Rick....you poor, delusional fool.


Its not the only thing he is delusional about.

----------


## Celes

> CAN WE PLEASE MAKE AN "OVERLY SENSITIVE SANTORUM" MEME lol


AGREED. Frothy is overly sensitive and Gingrich is a chickenhawk. How EXCITED is everyone right now!? Best debate, best crowd, Dr. Paul is knockin this OUT OF THE PARK tonight!!!! NO ONE but Paul!

----------


## NC5Paul

n00t's answer was actually decent

----------


## foxtrotterz

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


Korea, Japan and Germany IIRC

----------


## dancjm

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


Korea and Japan

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> F' off newt.  *It's not about defeating Obama.  It's about defeating the status quo like yourself.*


*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB!

----------


## tfurrh

Paul people everywhere - Mitt Romney wants your vote

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Emptyt words from Newt Romney

----------


## ctiger2

Man, Ron is just so damn good. Brilliant teaching mind. I don't think I've ever seen him any better.

----------


## deputydon

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


 Korea and Japan

----------


## wgadget

*RON IS DOING A GREAT JOB TALKING ABOUT HIS "COMPREHENSIVE PLAN TO SAVE AMERICA." 
It's ALL connected, folks, and only RON PAUL gets it.*

----------


## Standing Liberty

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


Korea and Germany were a couple.

----------


## Bruno

2nd time I have heard Mitt mention life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness recently.

----------


## rpwi

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


Korea, Germany and Japan I think...

----------


## Mark37snj

We need a "Show South Carolona CNN Debate Audience Some Love" thread going for what they did for Dr. Paul and all of us tonight.

And of course one for OUR PRESIDENT RON PAUL ON THE BEST DEBATE PERFORMANCE EVAAAA!!!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> When Ron isn't getting ambushed with canned foreign policy questions, he dominates.


Yup.  He sure does.

----------


## OrbitzXT

Ron Paul nailed this debate, even my cat listened to him speak.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Awesome debate. Great job Ron!

----------


## Godmode7

Romney is flopping like a fish

----------


## PursuePeace

> Nuff said


Truth.

!!!

----------


## NC5Paul

OK Ron is done speaking. Need t00b now. You have 5 minutes. GO!

----------


## sailingaway

Folks, Santorum's name is Santorum.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Another fun tweet:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...93560686247936

----------


## Shane Harris

> No foreign policy questions???


good. lol knowing s.c

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ron rocked tonight.

----------


## MJU1983

> This crowd is good. Where did fox pick up the crowd they had?!


Question:

1- Do you love "The Great One", Mark Levin?

YES____  NO____

----------


## Cyberbrain

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


Korea, Japan, and Germany I believe

----------


## donnay

These three clods up on the stage, they are such good actors!  Pandering, pandering and pandering.  But look at their records folks.  They speak with fork-tongue!!!

----------


## wgadget

Quick somebody tell them that these stooges (except for Ron) would be NO DIFFERENT than Obama.

----------


## randomname

Santorum lost this debate.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Ron Paul had his best debate of the cycle.  Maybe the best of his political career.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum describing Ron Paul.

----------


## Sola_Fide

How fast will this get tubed?

----------


## Celes

> Paul people everywhere - Mitt Romney wants your vote


Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids... NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Bruno

Santorum just said, "Health blah"  Lmao

----------


## parkway3000

Good closing statement doc!

----------


## wgadget

> Folks, Santorum's name is Santorum.


And unfortunately for him, his first name is RICHARD.

----------


## Hospitaller

> Santorum describing Ron Paul.


What i was thinking

----------


## brushfire

The audience - What a difference from the last time.

----------


## dancjm

> Santorum describing Ron Paul.


Thats what I was about to say!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Your own state tossed your butt out of office, Santorum.

----------


## wstrucke

> Ron Paul had his best debate of the cycle.  Maybe the best of his political career.


I only wish he would close for once with an honest statement -- "you *can* vote for me."

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

LOL! Santorum keeps underlining that Dr. Paul is the other (real) "conviction conservative" in the race.

----------


## SeanSerritella

> 


Great picture!

----------


## sailingaway

> These three clods up on the stage, they are such good actors!  Pandering, pandering and pandering.  But look at their records folks.  They speak with fork-tongue!!!


this ^^^

----------


## deputydon

At this rate I'm beginning to think that Santorum is going to drop out when he loses SC and endorse Paul.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Cmon shut up, I dont want to miss Jersey Shore.

----------


## bunklocoempire

So everyone wants to butt heads and divide except Paul who trusts freedom to bring us together.  Surprise.

Easy there rick, keep it together bro..

----------


## wgadget

Notice how ONLY RON PAUL doesn't talk about HIMSELF in his closing statement, but about FREEDOM and LIBERTY?

----------


## AuH20

> Ron Paul had his best debate of the cycle.  Maybe the best of his political career.


He went from a poor performance to a stellar one. And it mainly has to due with the fact that he wasn't thrown off the tracks with sinister foreign policy questions.

----------


## brushfire

Santorum carrying on about "convicted conservatives" LOL.  Jail birds.

----------


## akalucas

Paul did awesome but I wish his closing remarks contained that he is statistically tied with obama

----------


## Bruno

> Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids... NO ONE BUT PAUL


+ rep and welcome to the forums.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Dammit Ron, mention electability or ballot access.


I KNOW, RIGHT? He mentioned the veteran thing 3 times, that's old hat, go for who can beat Obama.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Rick, you may have one once, but you also lost by the largest margin of an incumbent in the history of elections.

----------


## LibertyEagle

"I see abortion as a violent act. All other violence is handled at the state level. So don't try and act like I'm less Pro-Life than you are." -Ron Paul to Senator Rick Santorum


Pwned.

----------


## fisharmor

> OK Ron is done speaking. Need t00b now. You have 5 minutes. GO!


I think actual physics would get in the way of that.

----------


## Tinnuhana

What countries AREN'T we in?

----------


## donnay

> *NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hey GOP!  Are you listening.  If you do not get behind Dr. Paul a true Constitutionalists then in November expect Obama back in.

Because we support *NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*

----------


## anaconda

> When Ron isn't getting ambushed with canned foreign policy questions, he dominates.


Main stream media may be attempting to get Frothy and Newt out of the race ASAP to allow more establishment votes to coalesce around Mittens. Thus be nice to Ron for now.

----------


## FancyJules

> Earlier in the debate Ron mentioned troops stationed around the world. Does anyone remember what countries he mentioned?


japan, germany, and korea...i believe

----------


## NC5Paul

Wish Ron had said "vote for me"

----------


## RonPaulRules

Even at the end when the camera pans to the right they stop before Ron Paul.

----------


## blazeKing

Excellent debate for Paul.  He  should just skip the trashy Fox debates.

----------


## Bruno

Now, the post-debate, ignore Ron Paul's home runs spin room

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Anyone see the guy on the left side of the stage throwing his hands up trying to get people to applaud?

----------


## wgadget

Did you guys hear Ron laugh at Santorum's "VOTE FOR ME" at the end?

LOL

----------


## Mark37snj

> Ron Paul nailed this debate, even my cat listened to him speak.


You GOT to have the cat saying BOSS in this picture!!!

----------


## anaconda

> This was no where near his best debate...it was mediocrity. This was the debate where everything is on the line and I don't think he prepared for this debate to make the case to the people of SC.....


Which candidate are you referring to?

----------


## Tod

Ron Paul had a VERY good debate........probably the best one so far.  His numbers will most definitely go up after this.

----------


## parkway3000

Romney is copying the doc's line certain inalieanable rights.
What an $#@!! Be a little creative $#@! face!

----------


## thehungarian

Check out JudgeNap's twitter just now: Help us Ob/Gyn. You're our only hope.

Genius.

----------


## jax

now anderson mentions every canidate but paul. damage control!!!

----------


## KingNothing

Best debate ever, right?

I mean, literally perfect?

----------


## JimInNY

I think Santorum is sinking himself by attacking newt and mitt at every opportunity. I think we are going to be surprised by the results of this contest.

Ron Paul did extraordinarily well, Santorum hurt himself pretty bad, and CNN did not ambush RP on foreign policy. What a big win this was tonight!

----------


## NC5Paul

That Paulcat is made of win

----------


## green73

*TOOB*

----------


## donnay

Ron Paul won!!!  No doubt!  Thank you, God for answering our prayers!!

----------


## runamuck

> The audience - What a difference from the last time.


That's the diffence when you have a fox stacked audience

----------


## blazeKing

I gotta give it up to those audience Paulians for sticking up for Paul getting missed on the abortion topic.  GREAT JOB GUYS.

----------


## tfurrh

> Ron Paul had a VERY good debate........probably the best one so far.  His numbers will most definitely go up after this.


I feel the same way. I'm very uplifted after tonight.

----------


## Bruno

Most everyone here would disagree with you on classifying his performace as mediocrity.

----------


## MJU1983

Just Tweeted:

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...94512944234497




> I think @RickSantorum just endorsed @RonPaul for President at the SC #CNNDebate. Thanks? #RonPaul #SCGOP

----------


## Dr.3D

I'm really happy the audience didn't let them skip Ron Paul on that question.

Bet CNN wasn't expecting that.

----------


## dancjm

Tom Green endorses Ron Paul?

@tomgreenlive Tom Green
I think Ron Paul is the only Republican who could possibly beat Obama.

----------


## wgadget

He had good ideas, a great personality, and he was speaking better than usual. He educated, he laughed, he talked about FREEDOM more than himself. He was humble, he was honest, he was smart.

Wrong.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Paul won!!!  No doubt!  Thank you, God for answering our prayers!!


Amen to that.

----------


## sailingaway

> Even at the end when the camera pans to the right they stop before Ron Paul.


sheesh!!

----------


## K466

Loved this debate, no boos for Ron, he seemed to be more charismatic as well!

----------


## bronxboy10

> Most everyone here would disagree with you on classifying his performace as mediocrity.


This was his best debate. I've watched every minute of every one this cycle (even while on two Virgin America cross country flights!)

----------


## kathy88

> Your own state tossed your butt out of office, Santorum.


YES WE DID!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Celes

> Hey GOP!  Are you listening.  If you do not get behind Dr. Paul a true Constitutionalists then in November expect Obama back in.
> 
> Because we support *NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*


THIS

----------


## Scott_in_PA

OB/GYN

----------


## happyphilter

I usually think RP just does okay in these debates. But he KILLED it tonight!

----------


## wgadget

PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW.

Now on to SC.

----------


## PierzStyx

That was a DAMN good debate. I loved seeing the Doctor get fired up at Santorum. He shut him down! And he educated everyone there more than once on how things really work.

----------


## Cap

It was one of his top two debate performances. Good job Ron!!

----------


## SeanSerritella

> Why does that matter?  Ron is running in the Republican primary, not the Democratic primary against Obama.


Great point. Conservatives don't take the Huffington Post seriously.

----------


## Celes

> I gotta give it up to those audience Paulians for sticking up for Paul getting missed on the abortion topic.  GREAT JOB GUYS.


TOTALLY agree - bet they felt awesome when Ron Paul rewarded them with PWNAGE

----------


## thehungarian

> OB/GYN


https://twitter.com/#!/Judgenap/stat...94318240456704

----------


## wgadget

Post-debate money-bomb?

----------


## EBounding

There were a lot of dumb questions that lacked substance, but Paul made the absolute best out of it.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I'm really happy the audience didn't let them skip Ron Paul on that question.
> 
> Bet CNN wasn't expecting that.


Yeah i was stunned and surprised didn't see that coming that.

----------


## KingNothing

> Check out JudgeNap's twitter just now: Help us Ob/Gyn. You're our only hope.
> 
> Genius.


Amazing!

----------


## tuggy24g

They just did a recap and only one spot for Ron Paul $#@! you CNN!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Gingrich ahead in latest PPP poll.

----------


## FancyJules

My favorite debate so far. Incredible job, Ron. Santorum did very well. Gingrich did well. Romney did okay. (My honest opinion of their debate performances, not of their actual stances).

Ron Paul 2012

----------


## wgadget

Have y'all switched to the post-debate game?

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

----------


## nasaal

Money Bomb in honor of him seemingly practicing his debate skills.  It means a lot to us, and he acknowledged our complaints in an adult way.  Something the other candidates would never dream of doing.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I gotta give it up to those audience Paulians for sticking up for Paul getting missed on the abortion topic.  GREAT JOB GUYS.


Ditto!

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> https://twitter.com/#!/Judgenap/stat...94318240456704


Tweet the judge. I'm a twit who doesn't tweet

+rep

----------


## Paulatized

> Newt: "My consultants stopped my huge brain from running my campaign.  Yes, that is what I would do over, let my ego run my campaign."


Tried to +rep for that witty take but have to spread it around first.

----------


## flynn

WTF, no ambush questions and just casually ignorance of camera works? Is CNN plotting for something?

----------


## NoPants

> OB/GYN


Almost made my drink come out my nose!

----------


## jay_dub

RP has less time than the others, but boy did he make use of it!!!!

The other 3 talked so much that it just started to sound like political babble. RP was the contrast of wisdom against all that bloviating.

----------


## jax

did gingrich just say he made 7 movies?

----------


## Paulitical Correctness



----------


## Johncjackson

Is "overly sensitive" like code for "like Lindsay Graham"? ( not that there's anything wrong with that or that Paul thinks so either)

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

> did gingrich just say he made 7 movies?


Probably porn with women he cheated on his wives with.

----------


## MrAustin

Anyone get the breakdown of speaking time by candidate?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> OB/GYN


Ah man....I just laughed hard

----------


## Cyberbrain

My CNN prediction: Gingrich won debate, unhinged Ron Paul supporters shout down other candidates.

----------


## Celes

Alright guys, REMEMBER, February 17, NO ONE BUT PAUL MONEY BOMBlet's SPREAD THE WORD!

----------


## bsi

romney came off as the weakest candidate

----------


## Ohio4Paul

> Anyone get the breakdown of speaking time by candidate?


Somehow, it doesn't seem like as big an issue tonight.  Doc didn't get to talk much, but scored BIG when he did. He let the others destroy each other.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Is "overly sensitive" like code for "like Lindsay Graham"? ( not that there's anything wrong with that or that Paul thinks so either)


Unconfident as I understood it coming from the Jedi Knight.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## Lavitz

> https://twitter.com/#!/Judgenap/stat...94318240456704


The Judge is definitely reading this thread. Hi Judge

----------


## tremendoustie

> Main stream media may be attempting to get Frothy and Newt out of the race ASAP to allow more establishment votes to coalesce around Mittens. Thus be nice to Ron for now.


It's not always a conspiracy ....

Bias is common. Grand conspiracies are largely myths.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> "I see abortion as a violent act. All other violence is handled at the state level. So don't try and act like I'm less Pro-Life than you are." -Ron Paul to Senator Rick Santorum
> 
> 
> Pwned.


That's a highlight!

----------


## dbill27

Thank you!


Thank you for your generous donation!




Amount:

$10.00



Transaction ID:

333256697



Transaction date/time:

2012-01-19 21:07:55

----------


## MrAustin

> Somehow, it doesn't seem like as big an issue tonight.  Doc didn't get to talk much, but scored BIG when he did. He let the others destroy each other.


I agree. Still curious though. We might be surprised.

----------


## Hook

Wouldn't it be cool to have Judge Nap on the Supreme Court?

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Ron Paul nailed this debate, even my cat listened to him speak.


My new desktop wallpaper!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Jeez, Newt is now talking up his new-con cred by mentioning he is using Rubio's campaign manager.

----------


## Celes

> My new desktop wallpaper!


Agreed!

----------


## SeanSerritella



----------


## wgadget

LOL...There seems to be a LOT of stress in the spin room, eh?

----------


## Ohio4Paul

> Wouldn't it be cool to have Judge Nap on the Supreme Court?


From your lips to God's ears!

----------


## wgadget

> Jeez, Newt is now talking up his new-con cred by mentioning he is using Rubio's campaign manager.


Newt is a sickening name-dropper.

----------


## zippy81

Seems like they are just ignoring Paul completely, both CNN and candidates.

----------


## tuggy24g

I bet when they discuss the debate they still find a way to not talk about Ron Paul at all. Also you see that they do not have any peoples polls us there of any sort like other debates. I think they are sick and tired of people still giving Ron Paul the win or best score.

----------


## odamn

HERE COMES THE HIT SQUAD

----------


## MJU1983

Santorum gave me an idea for a Tweet - "ideas" man Newt Gingrich...remember he admitted he failed hard at running a campaign.

https://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/statu...97449334530048




> So @newtgingrich can't even run a CAMPAIGN for President but thinks he can BE President? #grandiosenewt #CNNDebate #SCGOP


btw, #grandiosenewt is trending.

----------


## wstrucke

i'm worried about SC.  the polling does not look good.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That's a highlight!


The only thing I kinda wish, is that he would've driven home that Santorum doesn't believe in states' rights; that he wants to dictate to everyone at the federal level.  And that kind of thinking is the reason we have the overblown federal government that we have now.

----------


## low preference guy

> CAN WE PLEASE MAKE AN "OVERLY SENSITIVE SANTORUM" MEME lol


+rep

----------


## Mckarnin

I just got my stream of the after game going again. Who was the guy who was angry with CNN and the reporter said he isn't happy with them?

----------


## PierzStyx

A big LIBERTY stick.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

THAT was fn amazing!  I attended my first debate. Yelled 'Semper Fi' and was #2 on the crowd insurgency. WOOT!!!

----------


## skilt

> Cause ron just nutted all over it.



^^^^^^
THIS

----------


## sailingaway

DonaldDeez Donald D 
1 more day to phonebank b4 open SC Primary! Great debate= converting undecided! Just 15 min tomorrow: phone.ronpaul2012.com So EZ! #RonPaul

----------


## SeanSerritella

> i'm worried about SC.  the polling does not look good.


Ron Paul did his best. That's the only thing you can wish for. It's up to the people now.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> He went from a poor performance to a stellar one. And it mainly has to due with the fact that he wasn't thrown off the tracks with sinister foreign policy questions.


Exactly. FOX was so bad to him on Monday, they used the exact same loaded phrases ("aren't your views to the left of Obama") they had employed in thei prior debate.

----------


## SeanSerritella

> A big LIBERTY stick.


Great picture!!

----------


## wgadget

It seems today on all the talk radio shows the memo was to TOTALLY NOT SAY RON PAUL. Rush said OVER AND OVER AND OVER: Santorum, Romney and Newt.

Sick

----------


## Johncjackson

Worst possible post-debate panel.

----------


## Paulatized

> camera keeps showing mrs. newt. *shiver*


AKA: helmet hair.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> The Romney campaign emailed a slew of quotes from Newt Gingrich under the title "I think grandiose thoughts" less than an hour after the former House speaker uttered the line.
> 
> The email lists seven quotes from Gingrich, including ones in which he calls himself a "transformational figure" and "essentially a revolutionary."
> 
> In one article that was referenced, a 2005 interview with GQ, Gingrich said, "I first talked about doing all of this in August of 1958." When asked "all of what," Gingrich replied "saving civilization."
> 
> The email goes on to quote Gingrich comparing himself to various historical figures including Ronald Reagan, Margaret Thatcher and Abraham Lincoln. One comparison is more vague -- the campaign points out that *the South Bend Tribune wrote in 1995 that Gingrich called himself a "Viking."*


Newt the Viking lol

----------


## wgadget

Watching Benton on the Debate Post-Game

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> THAT was fn amazing!  I attended my first debate. Yelled 'Semper Fi' and was #2 on the crowd insurgency. WOOT!!!


BEEEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

And Benton is talking about DEFENSE.

----------


## FrancisMarion

I'm proud to be a Charlestonian tonight.  We are civil unlike those to the north of us in Myrtle Beach.  We even call out John King when he passes over Dr. Paul.  Dr. Paul is making inroads here.  It feels good.

----------


## donnay

> It's not always a conspiracy ....
> 
> Bias is common. Grand conspiracies are largely myths.


It's not a conspiracy theory...it's a fact.  Faux Snooze ignores Dr. Paul because they are considered conservative--and they don't want their cover blown that they are neocons.  The other media like CNN and MSNBC are liberal and they are all for Obama.  So they give Ron Paul attention (somewhat) to spite the neocons in every way.  There is no difference in either party, but there is always infighting to see who sits at the head of the table, so to speak.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> THAT was fn amazing!  I attended my first debate. Yelled 'Semper Fi' and was #2 on the crowd insurgency. WOOT!!!


You were there?! We need a full report.

----------


## wgadget

LOL. 

Governor Sununu says he's surprised Newt's head fit on the podium.

----------


## PierzStyx

> From your lips to God's ears!


Amen to that! Judge Nap would be the greatest Justice in 100yrs.

----------


## Dr.3D

> AKA: helmet hair.


More like 'Dick Head'

----------


## low preference guy

> He went from a poor performance to a stellar one. And it mainly has to due with the fact that he wasn't thrown off the tracks with sinister foreign policy questions.


Maybe he also rested too much and was kind of disconnected from the political vibes.

----------


## SeanSerritella

http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/01/ron-p...s-jan-19-2012/

Ron Paul Flix has it up already.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> And Benton is talking about DEFENSE.


where can i see this!?

----------


## low preference guy

> Ron Paul had a VERY good debate........probably the best one so far.  His numbers will most definitely go up after this.


I hope people watched it.

----------


## Bruno

It will be interesting how they spin Ron Paul's performance in the post-debate analysis (when they get around to talking about him), because he nailed it tonight, no "disappointing responses".

----------


## wgadget

> where can i see this!?


Benton's gone now, but:

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

----------


## Ranger29860

> where can i see this!?


its over now but here is the stream 

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

----------


## Johncjackson

> i'm worried about SC.  the polling does not look good.


It looks good for 3rd, which is the best bet IMO. I remember feeling for sure that Paul would finish behind Santorum, and even Perry at one point if he had stayed.

Paul and Santorum are tied, but Santorum has the least dedicated support. Paul isn't going to pick up much of Santorum's support but it might at least get him a more solid 3rd. SC was always going to be tough.

Remember Paul has less than 4% in SC in 2008 and he never polled any higher than that level, a distant 5th. In 2012 Paul might get what Romney got in SC in 2008, which is an achievement.

----------


## Standing Liberty

> It will be interesting how they spin Ron Paul's performance in the post-debate analysis (when they get around to talking about him), because he nailed it tonight, no "disappointing responses".


So far they are ignoring him.

----------


## bronxboy10

> It seems today on all the talk radio shows the memo was to TOTALLY NOT SAY RON PAUL. Rush said OVER AND OVER AND OVER: Santorum, Romney and Newt.
> 
> Sick


I thought the camera that focused in on Santorum/Romney/Gingrich, but not Paul, was used far too much tonight...

----------


## wgadget

> It will be interesting how they spin Ron Paul's performance in the post-debate analysis (when they get around to talking about him), because he nailed it tonight, no "disappointing responses".


Neocons won't be talking about Ron because he didn't get any BOOs.  They care only about BOOs.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You were there?! We need a full report.


Well, I sat with Jack Hunter's parents, and Senator Forsyth's mother, and the Paul Husbands and grandchildren...

The rest will have to wait until I'm not on an iPhone. 

I was hoping someone heard the Semper Fi right off on the (first?) question tho 

I know Dr Paul heard it, he looked right at me and looked like he took strength from it

----------


## zippy81

Don't think they are gonna even mention his name  in the "analysis"

----------


## SeanSerritella

> I hope people watched it.


True. American Idol was on. I'm not sure how many American Idol fans are into politics though. lol.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Remember Paul has less than 4% in SC in 2008 and he never polled any higher than that level, a distant 5th. In 2012 Paul might get what Romney got in SC in 2008, which is an achievement. "_

If we can go from 4% to 20% on Saturday, win a CD, in one of the most warlike states in the U.S., that's a hell of an achievement.

----------


## wgadget

> It looks good for 3rd, which is the best bet IMO. I remember feeling for sure that Paul would finish behind Santorum, and even Perry at one point if he had stayed.
> 
> Paul and Santorum are tied, but Santorum has the least dedicated support. Paul isn't going to pick up much of Santorum's support but it might at least get him a more solid 3rd. SC was always going to be tough.
> 
> Remember Paul has less than 4% in SC in 2008 and he never polled any higher than that level, a distant 5th. In 2012 Paul might get what Romney got in SC in 2008, which is an achievement.


But tonight we learned that Santorum is PRO-SOPA.  Anti-Internet freedom. Tsk, tsk.

----------


## hb6102

of course they have to defend John King's moronic first question

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Well, I sat with Jack Hunter's parents, and Senator Forsyth's mother, and the Paul Husbands and grandchildren...
> 
> The rest will have to wait until I'm not on an iPhone. 
> 
> I was hoping someone heard the Semper Fi right off on the (first?) question tho 
> 
> I know Dr Paul heard it, he looked right at me and looked like he took strength from it


Looking forward to it.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> Well, I sat with Jack Hunter's parents, and Senator Forsyth's mother, and the Paul Husbands and grandchildren...
> 
> The rest will have to wait until I'm not on an iPhone. 
> 
> I was hoping someone heard the Semper Fi right off on the (first?) question tho 
> 
> I know Dr Paul heard it, he looked right at me and looked like he took strength from it


^^^This.  Good man.

----------


## Adam West

These journalists are "self absorbed." Let's get to the "crux of the biscuit!"

----------


## BrittanySligar

Ron's name has yet to be mentioned in the post-debate....

----------


## NoPants

> Well, I sat with Jack Hunter's parents, and Senator Forsyth's mother, and the Paul Husbands and grandchildren...
> 
> The rest will have to wait until I'm not on an iPhone. 
> 
> I was hoping someone heard the Semper Fi right off on the (first?) question tho 
> 
> I know Dr Paul heard it, he looked right at me and looked like he took strength from it


Well done my friend. Ron needs us just like we need him and tonight you were there for him and he showed up for us!

----------


## kahless

Unless I missed it, been going back and forth between all 3 news channels but so far no mention of Ron Paul.

----------


## Mckarnin

I am watching them in the spin room..do you all think they will shift to analysis after this or is analysis being covered on a different stream?

----------


## musicmax

> I hope people watched it.


I did SC phone banking and a lot of undecideds said they were going to watch

----------


## tuggy24g

I highly dought we will get any reconition at all. So everyone can go to bed if your still up really late! They will ask who won and say Newt.

----------


## Feelgood

> Ron's name has yet to be mentioned in the post-debate....


Youre newish here. Get used to it, the rest of us are. Its the way it is.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

It was on the VA take care of the troops question. And very encouraging, lots of Gingrichites saying how they had to agree with Paul on this that and the other.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Well, I sat with Jack Hunter's parents, and Senator Forsyth's mother, and the Paul Husbands and grandchildren...
> 
> The rest will have to wait until I'm not on an iPhone. 
> 
> I was hoping someone heard the Semper Fi right off on the (first?) question tho 
> 
> I know Dr Paul heard it, he looked right at me and looked like he took strength from it


woot woot ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Glen Bradley is PURE LIBERTY ENERGY!!!!!!!

----------


## SeanSerritella

CNN is saying that Gingrich won because he answered a question about his marriage and not proposals?

----------


## Bruno

Has CNN mentioned Ron Paul since the debate was over?  ffs...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Santorum just lost this election. He doesn't believe the internet should be free and unregulated... Sadly the free internet is going to disagree. Standby for the viral video of Santorum supporting internet censorship


^this

----------


## Celes

Haha, they're afraid to mention him! Can't smear him after that performance... quick, pretend he doesn't exist!!

----------


## yaz

0 mention of Paul on post debate discussion on CNN so far.  All of the other candidates are being talked about constantly.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> It was on the VA take care of the troops question. And very encouraging, lots of Gingrichites saying how they had to agree with Paul on this that and the other.


well done, Gunny!!!

----------


## MJU1983

> Has CNN mentioned Ron Paul since the debate was over?  ffs...


It took me a while to notice I hadn't turned off CNN.  Back to Food Network for me...

----------


## Celes

> Youre newish here. Get used to it, the rest of us are. Its the way it is.


Woah, come on now let's be nice... everyone on here is talking about it. Just because we're used to it doesn't mean we like it!

----------


## KramerDSP

Not a single mention of Ron Paul yet. Amazing.

----------


## Sentinelrv

After the audience booed John King for skipping Ron Paul, people have to notice that they haven't mentioned him once in the post-debate analysis.

----------


## Barrex

> Has CNN mentioned Ron Paul since the debate was over?  ffs...


No.(I cant remember tat they did.)

----------


## tuggy24g

AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Food Network! Watching Bitchin' Kitchen

----------


## NoPants

> CNN is saying that Gingrich won because he answered a question about his marriage and not proposals?


They're actually saying he won because he attacked the host and '_didn't_' answer the question. I don't get it.

----------


## kill the banks

> It was on the VA take care of the troops question. And very encouraging, lots of Gingrichites saying how they had to agree with Paul on this that and the other.


calling newt "erratic" now on CNN

----------


## MJU1983

> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Food Network! Watching Bitchin' Kitchen


_Chopped_.

----------


## green73



----------


## wgadget

Talking about RON PAUL here:

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream2

----------


## tuggy24g

Another good one. That station makes me want to eat a steak!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

talknig heads doesnt mention Ron Paul =|

----------


## Bruno

Even after 17 debates, hard to listen to them talk for 33 minutes without mentioning the fourth person on their own damn debate stage, the only one who was different from the others.

----------


## gjdavis60

Not a mention of Paul on CNN since the debate ended.  Not one.  As if he wasn't there.  Amazing.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

Once again Ron Paul on the end. He is in second place delegates and he should  be next to romney. This is bullcrap bias again!  I loved when they tried to skip him on abortion and the crowd booed and then he got to answer. He is truly the white elephant in the room. As if nobody notices them intentionally marginalizing him.

----------


## MsDoodahs

All I have to say after watching that debate is....

*WOW!! RON PAUL ROCKED IT!*

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

Still no mention of Ron....Ari deliberately went on about each candidate except Ron

----------


## Christopholes11

I guess everyone was playing baseball except Ron tonight (according to CNN)

----------


## wgadget

I wonder if it's only the Ron Paul junkies that watch the post-debate analysis anyway...?

----------


## Gary4Liberty

was there an internet poll of any kind?  Probably not because they saw how well Ron did on the fox poll.

----------


## KMA-NWO



----------


## Odin

Shocking bias in CNN's post-debate coverage. Incredible.

----------


## Celes

The treatment of Ron Paul is so hard to take... but I'm proud of everyone for sticking with him so passionately for so long despite such animosity! Look how far we've come since 2008. Freedom is popular!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I wonder if it's only the Ron Paul junkies that watch the post-debate analysis anyway...?


lol, I don't care one bit what the CNN bubbleheads think - I care what the voters of SC think.

----------


## happyphilter

Anyone who watched the debate saw Ron Paul kill it. These "reporters" are so transparent.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Shocking bias in CNN's post-debate coverage. Incredible.



Not really shocking. Come to expect it. You can use it if you are with people who are not aware of the media bias against Paul by keeping tick marks every time they talk about a candidate (or say a candidate's name). When they see nothing next to Paul, they'll see hard evidence.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

Cant wait until Sanitorium drops out and then it will be three. Mitt in the middle of course, slightly higher than the others.  It will be more and more obvious that they are ignoring Ron Paul.   Then when gingrich drops out and its just Romney and Paul. Then what?  hahahaha

----------


## nicname

Toob?

----------


## Celes

Alright time for me to do my English paper... kick-ass debate. We needed it tonight after the last one. Ron Paul did amazing!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Ron nailed it tonight and did 10x better than the last debate, i was VERY impressed. He slowed down his talking a lot, even admitted it for the people to know, that he has problems with his message getting out in these soundbyte type of appearances, which took balls to admit to here. 

He asserted himself well, and his supporters stuck up for him so well a couple of times. That was really wonderful to see, and sticking to them fascist bastards at CNN. I noticed sometimes the camera would show just R/M/N with no Paul in the picture. $#@!ing $#@!s these MSM pigs can be, i swear. It just really pissed me off seeing that. Can they make it any more obvious what their intentions are!? 

Santorum definitely had the worst night, no question about it. He was negative with EVERY RESPONSE. Every time John brought something up, it was always "Well, Mitt and Newt DIDNT do this or that" with whatever the topic was, but notice, he made Ron look better by never relegating him to whatever he was admonishing them for lol, since it's extremely hard to dig dirt on Ron. When Ron mentioned Rick supporting Prescription Drug Plans, right after Rick called out Mitt and Newt, and he didnt get a chance to respond, it make Rick look like a complete hypocrite lol. Ron's comment about Rick being too sensitive too was pure pwnage as well, loved that one  Santorum's closing statement, imo, was horrible also. He put down Reagan and SC as well, by saying they basically made a mistake in choosing 'Reagan The Moderate'. Yea, maybe he was later in his presidency in the second term, but this makes it look like SC didnt know wtf they were doing and an inadvertent cheap shot he took. Then he says at the end 'Vote for me'. That is always a no no , as it's makes it look like flat-out begging. 

Now yes, there was no foreign policy to talk about much here, save for maybe the part where Ron mentioned the overseas expenditures when he was talking about health care. Tough to say how the crowd would have responded had they delved into it deeply, however, the crowed seemed a lot more chill than the bloodthirsty werewolves in the last one 

However, one important thing i am sure some of you noticed was the Newt temper tantrum in the beginning. Say whatever you will, but this was totally $#@!ing staged and an utter joke. Yes, Newt is right, CNN would know better to bring that crap up, as it is too obvious to go there and completely irrelevant. They staged that whole thing in order to give Newt, their establishment pick right now, a chance to explain himself before the Nightline episode with his ex. What a load of $#@!, seriously. This just proves the connections Newt has and what a rotten insider he is. I can only image whose strings he had pulled over at CNN to get them to give him 5 mins to explain his side of it and to show him get 'fired up' about it. The whole thing just seemed way too forced and overly convenient. 

Overall though, excellent night for Ron...only minor gripe is i wish his closing statement was a touch better, with maybe some NDAA/FP allusions peppered into, but ill take it. I wish he would have mentioned something about GWB's foreign policy in 00, kinda how Frothy brought up Reagan, and mentioned that his 'sensible FP was the same as the one Bush ran on in 00'. But no sweat, he spoke better, more distinct, much more assertive, attacked back when he had to, and also didn't go into those 'run on sentences' he tends to do sometimes where people lose track of what he is talking about. He should re-watch that debate when he can and use it as a platform to improve even more in the future.

Seems people were right though, the less people in these damn things, the better Ron will do. So just imagine him Vs Romney or Obama

----------


## FrancisMarion

Great Night for Ron!  Don't worry about what CNN is talking about.  The people are talking about Ron!  He has a whirlwind tour tomorrow around the state.  Keep it up Ron!

----------


## lilymc

> BEST ANSWER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had to leave for a while, so I missed the last part of the debate.  What did he say for the abortion question???  


Any to0bs yet?!

----------


## WD-NY

> Shocking bias in CNN's post-debate coverage. Incredible.


Blow up their twitter profiles people! It works.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> Shocking bias in CNN's post-debate coverage. Incredible.


The rest of the mainstream media "coverage" is just as bad. Close to a total blackout.

----------


## NC5Paul

Just watched the highlights.

WOW!!!

Dr. Paul straight up killed it tonight. His exchanges with Frothy were fantastic, but my favorite parts were when the cameras panned to the crowd and people were nodding in agreement. Lots of "I get it"/light bulb moments tonight, folks.

----------


## Kylie

> The treatment of Ron Paul is so hard to take... but I'm proud of everyone for sticking with him so passionately for so long despite such animosity! Look how far we've come since 2008. Freedom is popular!



You have no idea, my friend. I've been onboard since 2007 or so. This is par for the course. 

They keep trying to do the "ignore" thing, 

Because they can't do the "fight" thing, because we will win. 

That's the way it works. 



*"First they ignore you, then they ridicule you, then they fight you, then you win."* 

--  Mahatma Gandhi 


BTW, it's not working. We're not going anywhere, and there are more of us everyday. We just gotta keep the wacky ones from the reporters.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Wow, I'm not watching the CNN post-debate, but it sounds pretty crazy. Have they literally not even mentioned his name yet?

----------


## Gary4Liberty

havent heard his name yet. Its like he neveer even existed at all.

----------


## rprprs

> Not a mention of Paul on CNN since the debate ended.  Not one.  As if he wasn't there.  Amazing.


Is it possible for something to be so unbelievable and yet so predictable at the same time?  Pathetic.

----------


## WD-NY

Who the $#@! is this dude in the spin room giving reports back to Anderson & Co.?? He's so transparently pro-gingrich that I feel like I missed the part where they introduced him as Newt's spokesman

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Does anyone know any good message boards or blogs where we can gauge how mainstream republicans are reacting to Paul ?

----------


## Gary4Liberty

Why do they say the race is over if romney wins south carolina?  What about the other states? I thought it was about delegates.

----------


## G8orballboy

not once... the words "Ron Paul" have not left a single person's mouth in the last 45 minutes of post debate analysis... Its so blatantly obvious.

----------


## JordanL

> Wow, I'm not watching the CNN post-debate, but it sounds pretty crazy. Have they literally not even mentioned his name yet?


Ari Fletcher: "Mitt Romney has been hitting doubles, but isn't any more. Newt hit a home run and Rick hit a triple. A--" *one second pause*
Other Panelist: ""Y-Yes, Romney had some problems tonight..."

----------


## FrancisMarion

hxxp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/south-carolina-republican-debate-winners-and-losers/2012/01/19/gIQAT2GOCQ_blog.html


Hahahahaha!  You have to be kidding me..

----------


## Gary4Liberty

they dont take him seriously because hes different. he talks different. looks different. acts different. They discriminate on appearances.

----------


## Celes

> You have no idea, my friend. I've been onboard since 2007 or so. This is par for the course. 
> 
> They keep trying to do the "ignore" thing, 
> 
> Because they can't do the "fight" thing, because we will win. 
> 
> That's the way it works. 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, completely agree. Keep spreading the word, we cannot be stopped, we cannot be silenced!

----------


## Hoax

> Who the $#@! is this dude in the spin room giving reports back to Anderson & Co.?? He's so transparently pro-gingrich that I feel like I missed the part where they introduced him as Newt's spokesman


That's Eric Erickson of redstate.  He's about as impartial as John King.

----------


## hardrightedge

It's true...they haven't mentioned his name one time...this is incredibly frustrating. How can this type of media exist?

----------


## texasbelle

> "I see abortion as a violent act. All other violence is handled at the state level. So don't try and act like I'm less Pro-Life than you are." -Ron Paul to Senator Rick Santorum


This was hands down my FAVORITE part of the debate.  Ron Paul was on FIRE.  Wow!!!

----------


## SeanSerritella

> Cant wait until Sanitorium drops out and then it will be three. Mitt in the middle of course, slightly higher than the others.  It will be more and more obvious that they are ignoring Ron Paul.   Then when gingrich drops out and its just Romney and Paul. Then what?  hahahaha


They'll probably ask Mitt Romney about being attacked in the media by the candidates who just dropped out. "Governor Romney, Rick Santorum said this about you in the paper today, do you agree? What about what Gingrich said?"

----------


## down-under

> Why do they say the race is over if romney wins south carolina?  What about the other states? I thought it was about delegates.


Momentum. If Romney wins SC, he will go to win Florida, Nevada....


A Gingrich win in SC would drag the race. Dragging the race could ultimately give Paul a lot of power even if he does not win the nomination.

----------


## Bruno

He Who Shall Not Be Named must have KILLED it tonight, because they haven't mentioned a word about him!

----------


## Kords21

I was all for giving CNN and John King credit for a well run debate, but this sorry excuse for a post-debate show cancels that out. Guess they couldn't keep being relatively fair for too long.  Par for the course.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> hxxp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/south-carolina-republican-debate-winners-and-losers/2012/01/19/gIQAT2GOCQ_blog.html
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!  You have to be kidding me..


Its called *THE FIX* for a reason. LOL.

----------


## justatrey

> they dont take him seriously because hes different. he talks different. looks different. acts different. They discriminate on appearances.


Wrong. They discriminate based on the fact that he hasn't sold his soul to the military-industrial complex, speaks out against the Federal Reserve, and is serving our interests, not the interests of the corporations who own the media.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> He Who Shall Not Be Named must have KILLED it tonight, because they haven't mentioned a word about him!


Ron should mention this as his closing statement in the next CNN debate.

"Since CNN doesn't talk about my performance in their post debate coverage, go to ronpaul2012.com and watch a live stream of a Tea Party rally I'll be attending!"

Black Out THIS

----------


## SeanSerritella

The drudge report is asking who won the debate in a poll on the front page.

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> Why do they say the race is over if romney wins south carolina?  What about the other states? I thought it was about delegates.


The "eventual nominee" usually gets anointed by the establishment media early on and the later elections become a formality. That's why Iowa and NH (and now SC) are so important. The nominee used to be determined at the conventions, but for the past 40 or so years it's just been a big pep rally.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Just watched the highlights.
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> Dr. Paul straight up killed it tonight. His exchanges with Frothy were fantastic, but my favorite parts were when the cameras panned to the crowd and people were nodding in agreement. Lots of "I get it"/light bulb moments tonight, folks.


I saw those lightbulbs going off, too!  It was a BEAUTIFUL SIGHT TO SEE!

----------


## Odin

First mention for Ron Paul lol! 

John King shut her down real fast lmao. How do these people sleep at night.

----------


## Lavitz

"We haven't talked about Ron Paul." Proceed to continue not talking about Ron Paul.

----------


## Rudeman

Finally Ron Paul mentioned, for like 1 or 2 seconds.

----------


## Celes

Sweeeet. voted

----------


## rb3b3

now im really pissed!!!! can someone give me the number to cnn please??????????? im calling them up right now and going off that ron paul absolutely killed it and not one word about him!!!!!!! the paul supporters all know the entire msm game and we are not going away!!! in the end all of you will be exposed for the crooked pieces of $#@! you are!!!!!!!!!!! shame on you!! we the people are taking our country back and there is nothing you can do to stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep pretending ron paul dont exist you scumbags!!!! this will all come back to haunt you as ron paul coontinues to get support again you all will be exposed for the frsauds you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plzzzzzzzzzz give me their#

----------


## pauliticalfan

54 minutes in, Ron Paul is mentioned by Donna Brazile for the first time all broadcast.

----------


## Brian Coulter

> not once... the words "Ron Paul" have not left a single person's mouth in the last 45 minutes of post debate analysis... Its so blatantly obvious.




Give him money. That'll show 'em!   Made me feel better.

----------


## Ranger29860

> now im really pissed!!!! can someone give me the number to cnn please??????????? im calling them up right now and going off that ron paul absolutely killed and not one word about him!!!!!!! the paul supporters all know the entire msm game and we are not going away!!! in the end all of you will be exposed for the crooked pieces of $#@! you are!!!!!!!!!!! shame on you!! we the people are taking our country back and there is nothing you can do to stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep pretending ron paul dont exist you scumbags!!!! this will all come back to haunt you as ron paul coontinues to get support again you all will be exposed for the frsauds you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plzzzzzzzzzz give me their#


Yeah how bout nooooooooo. In all seriousness though what did you expect?

----------


## CasualApathy

They finally mentioned Ron Paul, only to remind themselves how they hadn't mentioned Ron Paul. 

John Stewart are you watching this?!?!

----------


## Gary4Liberty

so if romney wins the next two states will they stop having debates and primaries?

----------


## Christopholes11

After 54 minutes they finally mention Ron Paul. They say he's "In it for the long haul." Yet they won't talk about him.

----------


## RonPaulFever

So they only time they mention Ron Paul is a comment that they haven't talked about Ron Paul.

Are we supporters the only ones who can see this insanity?!  Are people that blind?

----------


## Dr.3D

> now im really pissed!!!! can someone give me the number to cnn please??????????? im calling them up right now and going off that ron paul absolutely killed it and not one word about him!!!!!!! the paul supporters all know the entire msm game and we are not going away!!! in the end all of you will be exposed for the crooked pieces of $#@! you are!!!!!!!!!!! shame on you!! we the people are taking our country back and there is nothing you can do to stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep pretending ron paul dont exist you scumbags!!!! this will all come back to haunt you as ron paul coontinues to get support again you all will be exposed for the frsauds you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plzzzzzzzzzz give me their#


Well, this is nothing new.  You should have seen how they treated him in 2007/8.

----------


## freneticentropy

I love how when they cut to shots of the debate, the crop it so as not to even SHOW Paul.  Paul is a total unperson on CNN.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> He Who Shall Not Be Named must have KILLED it tonight, because they haven't mentioned a word about him!


oh, exactly! 

And don't fret over these presstitutes, they're so obviously terrified of RP it is hilarious!

----------


## happyphilter

It makes me giddy thinking about how happy Ron Paul must be when the crowd demanded that they hear Dr. Paul speak!

----------


## nicname

www.twitter.com

go to twitter and just search debate.  read the results. then search ron paul and look at the difference.  MSM members with twitter accts are just as bad as their channels

----------


## Havax

All 3 of the other candidates could have dropped out live and endorsed Paul live on the stage and all they would talk about after the debate would be how this effects the field in 2016.

----------


## rprprs

> I was all for giving CNN and John King credit for a well run debate, but this sorry excuse for a post-debate show cancels that out. Guess they couldn't keep being relatively fair for too long.  Par for the course.


That'll teach ya.  Never, ever give them the benefit of the doubt.  For how many years have they been doing this now?  They're NEVER going to change.

----------


## parocks

> Cant wait until Sanitorium drops out and then it will be three. Mitt in the middle of course, slightly higher than the others.  It will be more and more obvious that they are ignoring Ron Paul.   Then when gingrich drops out and its just Romney and Paul. Then what?  hahahaha


no more debates

----------


## Gary4Liberty

they must be afraid of him is all i can think of as an explanation.   If they thought  he couldnt beat their beloved messiah obama then they would be trying to get ron paul nominated .

----------


## Matthanuf06

Someone needs to make a video of this CNN post debate show. Like make it sped up to cover all 45 mins of non Paul into a minute just to show how ridiculous it was

----------


## Rudeman

> They finally mentioned Ron Paul, only to remind themselves how they hadn't mentioned Ron Paul. 
> 
> John Stewart are you watching this?!?!


Thanks to Donna Brazile who brought up the caucuses favor Paul (when King? was trying to say the schedule after Florida favors Romney). Then King admits that Paul is in for the long haul and goes back to ignoring him. 1 mention in the entire post debate segment.

----------


## PeteinLA

Wow, haha, that has to be some sort of record. One little tiny mention of Ron Paul the entire post debate coverage.

----------


## cindy25

> I come from grandparents that were Italian immigrants but they did it the legal way!


at that time there was a legal way.

the designer of the Lincoln cent would not be let into the USA today (he had criminal record in Russia)

----------


## cindy25

> I come from grandparents that were Italian immigrants but they did it the legal way!


at that time there was a legal way.

the designer of the Lincoln cent would not be let into the USA today (he had criminal record in Russia)

----------


## KramerDSP

As soon as someone mentions Ron Paul, David Gergen immediately says "Romney" as if it is a reflex, and they don't talk about him. 

We need a video with this script from some of the experts here like chainspell.

Open with Ron's answer on corporate media in the beginning, followed by King getting booed and Ron saying he was a doctor.
Then cut to the CNN post game show. Play the show in fast forward, and have each of the four candidates name on the screen with a running number next to how many times they have been mentioned. 
Then cut to the Anderson Cooper video where he blasts Ron Paul for claiming that the media is biased towards him and becomes indignant.

That goes viral.

----------


## Feelgood

They just mentioned Ron Paul to mention they haven't mentioned Ron Paul. Wow. 

Jon Stewart, did you get this?

----------


## JordanL

> As soon as someone mentions Ron Paul, David Gergen immediately says "Romney" as if it is a reflex, and they don't talk about him. 
> 
> We need a video with this script from some of the experts here like chainspell.
> 
> Open with Ron's answer on corporate media in the beginning, followed by King getting booed and Ron saying he was a doctor.
> Then cut to the CNN post game show. Play the show in fast forward, and have each of the four candidates name on the screen with a running number next to how many times they have been mentioned. 
> Then cut to the Anderson Cooper video where he blasts Ron Paul for claiming that the media is biased towards him and becomes indignant.
> 
> That goes viral.


Someone post the raw video, and I will make the most epic version of this video you have ever seen.

----------


## georgiaboy

> How do these people sleep at night.


I ask myself this every time this happens.  I really had hoped it was gonna be different this time around, especially with the huge growth in polling and support.

I don't understand how people can call this 'the free press'.

----------


## nicname

> Its called *THE FIX* for a reason. LOL.



Definitely my most despised "journalist." Can't stand that dude.

----------


## agorist ninja

Relax.

Why do people continue to be surprised that Ron is ignored by the media, especially in post-debate shows?  This has been happening for years and years now.  It's not going to change.  All we can do is keep building upon our grassroots efforts.  Focus your energy there.  Make some PfH calls, canvas your neighborhood, start up a conversation at your local diner or coffee shop, get an article published in your local paper.  Anything that will help to reach more eyes and ears.  Because you can bet your bottom dollar that the MSM isn't going to help Ron in any such way, no matter how loudly you protest.

----------


## Celes

CNN.com vote for Paul!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thanks to Donna Brazile who brought up the caucuses favor Paul (when King? was trying to say the schedule after Florida favors Romney). Then King admits that Paul is in for the long haul and goes back to ignoring him. 1 mention in the entire post debate segment.


That's the only reason Ron's name came up. The others shut that down immediately. Borger was over there grinning when they shut Brazile down.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Someone needs to make a video of this CNN post debate show. Like make it sped up to cover all 45 mins of non Paul into a minute just to show how ridiculous it was


That's a great idea!  I love it!

One of you talented folks should do it (I do know how to WATCH tubes but that's about all, lol)

----------


## Gary4Liberty

will there really be no more debates? This is the last one?

----------


## Intoxiklown

You know, I always vote either a 7 or 8 on Paul's debate performance, when we run internal polls here. What can I say, I'm critical. But I have to admit, tonight he scored a 10! 

Holy God, did someone feed Ron a bowl of pissed off truth this morning?!?!

----------


## MsDoodahs

> As soon as someone mentions Ron Paul, David Gergen immediately says "Romney" as if it is a reflex, and they don't talk about him. 
> 
> We need a video with this script from some of the experts here like chainspell.
> 
> Open with Ron's answer on corporate media in the beginning, followed by King getting booed and Ron saying he was a doctor.
> Then cut to the CNN post game show. Play the show in fast forward, and have each of the four candidates name on the screen with a running number next to how many times they have been mentioned. 
> Then cut to the Anderson Cooper video where he blasts Ron Paul for claiming that the media is biased towards him and becomes indignant.
> 
> That goes viral.


Yes, so ... someone make it?  Please?

----------


## Gary4Liberty

ya he had several good punches.

----------


## Celes

> You know, I always vote either a 7 or 8 on Paul's debate performance, when we run internal polls here. What can I say, I'm critical. But I have to admit, tonight he scored a 10! 
> 
> Holy God, did someone feed Ron a bowl of pissed off truth this morning?!?!


This^
"pissed off truth" hahaha

----------


## georgiaboy

Thanks for all the play by play tonight, everyone.  Looking forward to watching the highlights.  I didn't watch the debate, but I teared up when everyone started posting about the audience demanding Ron get included in the pro-life question.  I know that was such a great moment for Ron, and it spoke volumes to onlookers.

This is really happening, in such a good way.  I'm so proud to be a part of this r3volution.

----------


## Feelgood

> CNN.com vote for Paul!


Why do they bother?!

----------


## Celes

> Why do they bother?!


Hahaha notice how teeny tiny and way far down they have it... they sure know WE'RE going to find it though!

----------


## Gary4Liberty

do i have to have twitter to vote

----------


## IterTemporis

Yay, its airing again. Wow, Paul mentioned he was the only US Veteran on stage in his opening, I'm glad that he did that (:.

----------


## Celes

> do i have to have twitter to vote


Nope, I don't think so

----------


## BamaAla

I try to not comment during the debate for obvious reasons, but now that it's over, I can say that I thought he was absolutely amazing tonight! Let's hope it translates into a strong Saturday!

----------


## MrTudo

It's on again right now

----------


## JordanL

> Yes, so ... someone make it?  Please?


I'm trying to find someone who has the raw footage, because I had the same exact thought and I have all the equipment.

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Thanks for all the play by play tonight, everyone.  Looking forward to watching the highlights.  I didn't watch the debate, but I teared up when everyone started posting about the audience demanding Ron get included in the pro-life question.  I know that was such a great moment for Ron, and it spoke volumes to onlookers.
> 
> This is really happening, in such a good way.  I'm so proud to be a part of this r3volution.


What was GREAT about that was he was about to go to a twitter question, and you caught a glimpse of it. It was about IRAN! They were going to try to screw him with the corwd with the last question of the debate. But the crowd demanded they let him speak about abortion, and damn did he knock that thing out of the park. Santorum tried to throw him a curve ball, and Paul took it and when he was done, in one sentence explained how his stance would repeal Roe V. Wade by virtue. It was a great way to end the debate.

----------


## NoPants

I watched the debate and just now watched it again in the form of YouTube highlights, I'm fired up again! If you're pissed about the post debate coverage (or lack there of) watch the highlights right now and you'll be pumping your fist and yelling out loud the entire time. I almost woke my 19 month old daughter just from the highlights. It's even better the second time. 

The Tube:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4062745

----------


## Liberty4life

> I think Frothy, Newt, and Romney deliberately attack each other to prevent Paul from getting more time.  Maybe they're also afraid of getting pwned by him?


They are afraid to mention his name, but Ron is like grandpa sitting in the rocker just watching the kids play, when they have a serious question they come to him for the answer.  But often they get scolded for bothering him.

----------


## JimInNY

> Somehow, it doesn't seem like as big an issue tonight.  Doc didn't get to talk much, but scored BIG when he did. He let the others destroy each other.


Tha's my take on it too. +1

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> hxxp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/post/south-carolina-republican-debate-winners-and-losers/2012/01/19/gIQAT2GOCQ_blog.html
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!  You have to be kidding me..


Dafuq?

----------


## yaz

Local news station reported on all but Paul regarding the debate just now.

----------


## Celes

Hey, I know some of us don't like Alex Jones but this is funny:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-R-q...re=uploademail

----------


## WD-NY

> Thanks to Donna Brazile who brought up the caucuses favor Paul (when King? was trying to say the schedule after Florida favors Romney). Then King admits that Paul is in for the long haul and goes back to ignoring him. 1 mention in the entire post debate segment.


Let's all thank @donnabrazile (https://twitter.com/#!/donnabrazile) for attempting to bring up Dr. Paul. She's always been fair/kind towards Ron when given the opportunity to discuss him.

As for @andersoncooper (who moderated the post-debate analysis), give him hell!

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN is getting raked over the coals on twitter

----------


## WD-NY

> As soon as someone mentions Ron Paul, David Gergen immediately says "Romney" as if it is a reflex, and they don't talk about him. 
> 
> We need a video with this script from some of the experts here like chainspell.
> 
> Open with Ron's answer on corporate media in the beginning, followed by King getting booed and Ron saying he was a doctor.
> Then cut to the CNN post game show. Play the show in fast forward, and *have each of the four candidates name on the screen with a running number next to how many times they have been mentioned. 
> *
> *Then cut to the Anderson Cooper video where he blasts Ron Paul for claiming that the media is biased towards him and becomes indignant.*
> 
> That goes viral.


THIS = Genius Kramer!

----------


## hardrightedge

Thank Donna Brazile for what? She had and hour to talk about him...she is no different...no...she deserves no thanks...

----------


## Gary4Liberty

how can i see cnn getting raked over the coals?

----------


## KramerDSP

Just search "Ron Paul" on twitter and you will find people asking CNN why they did not cover Ron Paul .

----------


## Celes

This is terrible, I meant to leave an hour and a half ago to write my damn 5 page paper. I can't justify to myself anything but this Revolution; nothing else seems important!

----------


## Mckarnin

Anyone know what Donna Brazile said? I don't get CNN and the stream I was watching ended.

Also, any twitter experts..I haven't been doing this long, is there any way to see @CNN comments that people who you are not following made or @KellyClarkson or are @ comments private and just for the recipient?

----------


## InTradePro

Anyone else notice Santorum say about he was the "only one" who stood against a democrat and won? He didn't realise that Dr Paul stood in a long term democratic seat and then won it 12 times!

----------


## WD-NY

> Someone post the raw video, and I will make the most epic version of this video you have ever seen.


The only thing I would add to Kramer's fantastic outline: 

Donna Brazile's attempt to bring up Paul followed almost immediately by John King (or was it Gergen?) cutting her off -> shot of Gloria Berger grinning -> commercial break = the knock-out shot before closing the video out with Anderson's rant against Ron.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

You boys and girls are slacking in here.  

The thread is only 190 pages long.

Just kidding - way to go, campaign!  Good job, Doctor Paul!

----------


## JordanL

> The only thing I would add to Kramer's fantastic outline: 
> 
> Donna Brazile's attempt to bring up Paul followed almost immediately by John King (or was it Gergen?) cutting her off -> shot of Gloria Berger grinning -> commercial break = the knock-out shot before closing the video out with Anderson's rant against Ron.


It's all moot if I can't get the footage.  It's replaying but I don't have cable and don't see a stream of it, so someone record!

----------


## Gary4Liberty

Ron Paul was killing democrats when santorum was still playing patty cake with his mother in the play pool

----------


## ApathyCured

I thought he did well.  The only thing I thought he could have done better with was the last question: "what do you want to tell S.C.'ers so that they continue the race?"

I thought he should have really talked about how they need real changes, not the same thing as the last 6 administrations and that he is the only one that has any real plan to challenge the status quo.  The other 3 candidates obv have no real plan that is any different than what has been tried over the past while.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

ya he should have quoted his own commercial about the 3 smooth talking politicians and same old same old say one thing, do another.

----------


## WIwarrior

> As soon as someone mentions Ron Paul, David Gergen immediately says "Romney" as if it is a reflex, and they don't talk about him. 
> 
> We need a video with this script from some of the experts here like chainspell.
> 
> Open with Ron's answer on corporate media in the beginning, followed by King getting booed and Ron saying he was a doctor.
> Then cut to the CNN post game show. Play the show in fast forward, and have each of the four candidates name on the screen with a running number next to how many times they have been mentioned. 
> Then cut to the Anderson Cooper video where he blasts Ron Paul for claiming that the media is biased towards him and becomes indignant.
> 
> That goes viral.


bump

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Markhalperin   Mark Halperin                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             My Charleston debate grades: Gingrich A+, Romney B, Santorum B, *Paul C-*.  Full report cards coming soon. ti.me/xNeF4w
> 
> 
>    1 hour ago

----------


## vita3

Good job Dr.Ronald Earnest Paul!

----------


## Edward

Yes, I will take credit for post #8. Amazing job, Ron!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> What was GREAT about that was he was about to go to a twitter question, and you caught a glimpse of it. It was about IRAN! They were going to try to screw him with the corwd with the last question of the debate. But the crowd demanded they let him speak about abortion, and damn did he knock that thing out of the park. Santorum tried to throw him a curve ball, and Paul took it and when he was done, in one sentence explained how his stance would repeal Roe V. Wade by virtue. It was a great way to end the debate.


That's an additional reason why the CNN team blacked out Paul from post-debate discussion---it was damage control, for having the end of the debate get hijacked away from them by the audience, to Paul's benefit. Their intent was to make Paul look bad at the end of the debate, but their plan had been upended.

----------


## texasbelle

> That's an additional reason why the CNN team blacked out Paul from post-debate discussion---it was damage control, for having the end of the debate get hijacked away from them by the audience, to Paul's benefit. Their intent was to make Paul look bad at the end of the debate, but their plan had been upended.


Wow I did not notice that question was about Iran.  They were totally trying to screw him over...

----------


## Edward

> That's an additional reason why the CNN team blacked out Paul from post-debate discussion---it was damage control, for having the end of the debate get hijacked away from them by the audience, to Paul's benefit. Their intent was to make Paul look bad at the end of the debate, but their plan had been upended.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

MSNBC/TIME/Obama apologist Puppet 

Mark Halperin

*Paul

*

*Style*: Showed off his classic phlegmatic animation but seemed detached from the main event.
*Substance*: More specific than usual in talking about job creation but fuzzy on whether veterans should get extra government help.
*His worst moment*: Failed to seize the moment to contrast himself on health care with the three other candidates.
*His best moment*: Gave a good answer on abortion
*The main thing*: His lack of engagement in the  day-to-day rhythms of the campaign left him out of the dialogue most of  the night. He didn’t suffer his usual battering on foreign policy, but  failed to take the opportunity to go on the offensive in his areas of  strength.
*Grade*: *C-*

Read more: http://thepage.time.com/2012/01/19/g...#ixzz1jyIyJrcD

----------


## MsDoodahs

> MSNBC/TIME/Obama apologist Puppet 
> 
> Mark Halperin
> 
> *Paul
> 
> *
> 
> *Style*: Showed off his classic phlegmatic animation but seemed detached from the main event.
> ...


Halperin is a lefty, the left is terrified of Ron just as much as the right is, because the left knows Ron can defeat Obama.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> MSNBC/TIME/Obama apologist Puppet 
> 
> Mark Halperin
> 
> *Paul
> 
> *
> 
> *Style*: Showed off his classic phlegmatic animation but seemed detached from the main event.
> ...


Halprick must have had santorum spewed all over his eyes.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

> 


I'm laughing my ass off. I can't rep you though cause you're probably a troll. 

[/url]

----------


## cityoflight

> *His best moment*: Gave a good answer on abortion


Looks like this has been changed. The Best Moment section now reads "None stood out."

This is ridiculous on many levels, but look at this one:




> His lack of engagement in the day-to-day rhythms of the campaign left him out of the dialogue most of the night.


Shouldn't this be part of Ron's appeal? I've seen many people describe him as being the only adult in the room. It's a GOOD thing that he didn't join in the bickering with the others. Santorum, Newt, and Mitt arguing over tax returns and whose record is least corrupt was embarrassing. That Ron didn't get into it makes him stand out.

----------


## rp2012win

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3 establishment hacks and 1 true outsider. I would stand away from those guys too.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Looks like this has been changed. The Best Moment section now reads "None stood out."
> 
> This is ridiculous on many levels, but look at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this be part of Ron's appeal? I've seen many people describe him as being the only adult in the room. It's a GOOD thing that he didn't join in the bickering with the others. Santorum, Newt, and Mitt arguing over tax returns and whose record is least corrupt was embarrassing. That Ron didn't get into it makes him stand out.


Obviously Halperin is pushing the left. He even mentioned yesterday how feeble the rally with Mitt in Florence, SC had like 30-40 people. CNN today stated that Romney's Rally in Charleston "Very Sparse" on crowd. Halperin has been with Romney for this race, yet he missed the biggest GOP speech, dialog, interaction rally in Charleston @ Charleston College.

----------


## Jean

I feel your pain!

----------


## thehungarian

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 3 establishment hacks and 1 true outsider. I would stand away from those guys too.


Love this picture.

----------


## Xenophage

> HAHAHAHA!! Haven't seen that one, going in my favorites.
> 
> I'll match yours with:


rofl!!!!!

I haven't seen any of these videos before.  I couldn't help but laugh uncontrollably.  Ooooh man....

----------


## NoPants

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 3 establishment hacks and 1 true outsider. I would stand away from those guys too.


Well, he does have an add that says he stands alone.  

I saw a comment on an article tonight that referenced the debate as Ron Paul and the Three Stooges. I thought it was clever.

----------


## NoPants

> MSNBC/TIME/Obama apologist Puppet 
> 
> Mark Halperin
> 
> *Paul
> 
> *
> 
> *Style*: Showed off his classic phlegmatic animation but seemed detached from the main event.
> ...


I must have seen a different debate because Ron Paul was the clear winner of tonight's CNN hosted circus.

----------


## Edward

Nice quote from CNN tonight: "The former obstetrician and gynecologist forced his way into the conversation on both health care and abortion, two issues he knows a lot about." As though Paul was an uninvited or unwelcome participant.

----------


## newRonPaulfan

> I must have seen a different debate because Ron Paul was the clear winner of tonight's CNN hosted circus.


Halperin actually changed it and said Paul had "no good moments" whatsoever (took out abortion mention).

He doesn't particularly care if everyone knows he's a piece of $#@! biased prick.

----------


## Aus4RP

They're mentioning the debate here in Australia, and once again Ron's name isn't used once. FARK that pisses me off.

----------


## pacelli

The today show almost NEVER mentions Ron Paul, and they followed that pattern this morning as well.  It was all about gingrich, romney evading the tax release, and santorum.  

I'll bet the controllers behind the scenes that are writing these scripts on teleprompters are laughing their arses off reading these forums.

----------


## specsaregood

Thanks all for posting the play by play!

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------

